# Amtrak long term service cancellations and restorations (2022)



## ScottR

“We wanted to let you know that train #7, the Empire Builder, from Chicago, Illinois on Friday, December 31st, has been CANCELLED due to a service disruption. Unfortunately, we don't have other transportation available”

There goes my snowy train ride across the cold dark northern plains! I did find ONE available flight to Seattle New Years day that 1. Didn’t take 24 plus hours and 2. Didn’t cost 1500+, so I don’t have a lot of faith that one is going to go well…

Ive a Coast Starlight to get on Jan 3rd in Seattle to head back home….I hope


exciting times these! My circle trip is hanging by a thread!

Coast Starlight Salinas to LA. We were 1.5 hours late but they held the last Surfliner of the night for us
Surfliner to Oceanside
Private air to Taos NM…an amazing value and no security lines!
Taos to Raton to catch the SWC. I was the only one boarding there…3 hours late but we are one our way to Chicago
was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!
Coast Starlight back to Salinas…I hope!


----------



## MIrailfan

how would they know 2 days ahead of service disription


----------



## Devil's Advocate

ScottR said:


> There goes my snowy train ride across the cold dark northern plains! I did find ONE available flight to Seattle New Years day [...] Ive a Coast Starlight to get on Jan 3rd in Seattle to head back home….I hope exciting times these! My circle trip is hanging by a thread!


Sucks to see a trip cancelled last minute but it might be better than getting stuck somewhere remote without access to supplies and you seem to have the right attitude about it. 



ScottR said:


> Private air to Taos NM…an amazing value and no security lines! Taos to Raton to catch the SWC.


This sounds interesting - can you tell me more about this part?


----------



## WWW

ScottR said:


> “We wanted to let you know that train #7, the Empire Builder, from Chicago, Illinois on Friday, December 31st, has been CANCELLED due to a service disruption. Unfortunately, we don't have other transportation available”
> 
> There goes my snowy train ride across the cold dark northern plains! I did find ONE available flight to Seattle New Years day that 1. Didn’t take 24 plus hours and 2. Didn’t cost 1500+, so I don’t have a lot of faith that one is going to go well…
> 
> Ive a Coast Starlight to get on Jan 3rd in Seattle to head back home….I hope
> 
> 
> exciting times these! My circle trip is hanging by a thread!
> 
> Coast Starlight Salinas to LA. We were 1.5 hours late but they held the last Surfliner of the night for us
> Surfliner to Oceanside
> Private air to Taos NM…an amazing value and no security lines!
> Taos to Raton to catch the SWC. I was the only one boarding there…3 hours late but we are one our way to Chicago
> was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!
> Coast Starlight back to Salinas…I hope!


*was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!*
If you can't get a Seattle flight - think a flight to Portland and a Cascades work-around
Non-stop flights - OK - alternative one stop MSP DEN SLC fare should be reasonably the same. HA-HA *!*
There are alternatives - some better than others - ah er much better than others ! LO*L !*
But UGH taking an aero-plane #&%@*!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Empire Builder is not the only train affected. The CONO & CZ & the Silver Meteor are also cancelled in both directions.
I believe it’s due to staffing shortages due to COVID. Plus for the CZ’s the late trains due to the snow storm have caused equipment delays.


----------



## chrsjrcj

And I can't really blame Amtrak for it either. The labor shortage has only been made worse by the latest surge in Covid cases. Everyone is feeling it.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Just look at what the airlines are facing now...


----------



## Bonser

MIRAILFAN said:


> how would they know 2 days ahead of service disription


Could be that they have no crew.


----------



## WWW

Let me put SERVICE DISRUPTION in a new light.

"No Shoes No Shirt (No Mask) NO SERVICE"

Simply NO CREW - NO SERVICE
Don't forget late trains - crews go into overtime extended hours - - -
And perhaps become more vulnerable to exposure to the damn covid 

And then there is that NO (Serviceable) Train Equipment factor

Amtrak lost half a train set accident in Montana
A Locomotive sustained dings from an Amazon delivery vehicle in Wisconsin
On a few occasions locomotives have had issues and a host RR had to tow the Amtrak consist

And winter travel LD trains over the mountains adding a third engine to the consist

Financial assistance is coming BUT isn't quite there yet pending how and where to spend it

Yada - yada - yada


----------



## lordsigma

I would also suspect these are due to covid infections in crew - there are some Acela and Northeast Regional cancellations this weekend as well notably 65/66 all weekend and a couple other frequencies.


----------



## NSC1109

Amtrak has canceled the California Zephyr and the Empire Builder in both directions on the 31st due to weather and crew availability. The Coast Starlight and Southwest Chief are still running.


----------



## lordsigma

CONO and Silver Meteor also on the 31st because of crew availability (Covid cases/sick callouts.)


----------



## Sidney

I have a circle trip in a few weeks. CZ to Davis,CS to LA and the the SL/TE to Chicago. Roomettes except for the day trip to LA. With no immediate end to Covid and the chance of any train being canceled at the last minute,I am hoping that if the CZ was canceled,maybe I could use the SWC. Only problem would be if all the sleepers were booked. No way I would do Coach from Chicago...plus if Amtrak would honor the same fare I paid.

Been riding annually since 1990. Never had any problems. But these are unprecedented times we are in. Another option would be to fly one way. Reading about the cancelation of tomorrows CZ gave me some concerns.


----------



## neroden

Empire Builder was suffering cascading delays (late arrival of the westbound -> late departure of the next eastbound) according to recent reports, so that may be another reason they had to cancel a train (to get "back on schedule").


----------



## 20th Century Rider

ScottR said:


> “We wanted to let you know that train #7, the Empire Builder, from Chicago, Illinois on Friday, December 31st, has been CANCELLED due to a service disruption. Unfortunately, we don't have other transportation available”
> 
> There goes my snowy train ride across the cold dark northern plains! I did find ONE available flight to Seattle New Years day that 1. Didn’t take 24 plus hours and 2. Didn’t cost 1500+, so I don’t have a lot of faith that one is going to go well…
> 
> Ive a Coast Starlight to get on Jan 3rd in Seattle to head back home….I hope
> 
> 
> exciting times these! My circle trip is hanging by a thread!
> 
> Coast Starlight Salinas to LA. We were 1.5 hours late but they held the last Surfliner of the night for us
> Surfliner to Oceanside
> Private air to Taos NM…an amazing value and no security lines!
> Taos to Raton to catch the SWC. I was the only one boarding there…3 hours late but we are one our way to Chicago
> was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!
> Coast Starlight back to Salinas…I hope!


You need customer service... but good luck in reaching them...


----------



## oregon pioneer

I'm following this thread because I'm supposed to board EB #28 a week from Sunday. The weather looks to be improving at least *some* by then, but the Covid situation won't, so I'm nervous about more cancellations.


----------



## flitcraft

ScottR said:


> Ive a Coast Starlight to get on Jan 3rd in Seattle to head back home….I hope
> exciting times these! My circle trip is hanging by a thread! [snip]
> was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!
> Coast Starlight back to Salinas…I hope!



Seatac airport is a mess right now. Two rounds of snow plus several days of sub-freezing temperatures have added to the general misery of too many COVID cases and resulted in the largest number of flight arrival and departure cancellations of any airport worldwide at the moment. Take whatever flight you can get to Seattle, but realize that it is more than possible it'll get delayed if not cancelled, so have some backups researched. Portland is in much better shape, weather-wise, so that plus a Cascades trip might be a good backup plan. 

Good luck with the tail end of your circle trip!! We'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Asher

Weather on the W Coast is pretty extreme at the present time. LA Union Station was flooded in some areas because of rainfall and the CS was delayed for a short time today.


----------



## Maverickstation

Hot Off The Presses.

I asked, Ian, a reporter who covers Amtrak for the Washington Post, and he did some investigating.

*Thanks again! They acknowledged the service cuts but not sure they would have had we not known to ask so I appreciate you getting in touch!*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2021/12/30/amtrak-trains-canceled-weather-omicron/

*Ian

Ken *


----------



## ScottR

20th Century Rider said:


> You need customer service... but good luck in reaching them...


I called guest rewards and left my callback number and they returned it within the hour. Refunded back to my card the price of the trip


----------



## ScottR

I found a direct United flight leaving at 9.00 am…before the Jan 1 blizzard hits Chicago in the afternoon and makes things even moooore exciting!
1 seat left….in first class. Between that and the hotels to replace the nights aboard the Empire Builder $$$ are adding up


----------



## ScottR

Google Taos Air. A charter service that flies out of a couple of small CA and Texas airports. To be able to get up and walk right onto a plane with no TSA…I felt like it must have been 1960!


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: The title of this thread has been edited to include other cancellations. 

I have heard from a reliable source that in addition to the Empire Builder, the following long distance trains will be canceled on 12/31: 5/6, 58/59, 97/98 and that the Crescent may be canceled 1/1 and possibly later. Also a few NEC trains will be canceled on dates between 12/31 and 1/6, including 65/66/67.


----------



## tgstubbs1

ScottR said:


> I found a direct United flight leaving at 9.00 am…before the Jan 1 blizzard hits Chicago in the afternoon and makes things even moooore exciting!
> 1 seat left….in first class. Between that and the hotels to replace the nights aboard the Empire Builder $$$ are adding up


You might miss the blizzard hitting Chicago but you are flying west, towards the front

I guess that could add to the excitement. I wonder how it will look from fl33. Maybe they will fly around it.


----------



## TinCan782

]Amtrak cancels dozens of trains because of weather, coronavirus cases among workers








Amtrak cancels dozens of trains because of weather, coronavirus cases among workers


Amtrak said it will reduce its schedule between New Year's Eve and Jan. 6 as it battles bad weather and a surge in coronavirus cases among its employees. About two dozen trains on both its Northeast Corridor and long-distance routes...




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## WWW

tgstubbs1 said:


> You might miss the blizzard hitting Chicago but you are flying west, towards the front
> 
> I guess that could add to the excitement. I wonder how it will look from fl34. Maybe they will fly around it.


I guess that could add to the excitement. *I wonder how it will look from fl34. Maybe they will fly around it.*

At fl34 you would be going eastbound to go around the storm below - - -
I believe ATC assigns odd number altitude for west bound and even for eastbound


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

As a sort of aside on all these cancellations: one of my friends lives under the O'Hare flight path and mentioned tonight not seeing _any _incoming planes for a big chunk of the early evening when normally there would be a constant stream. I think almost 100 flights were cancelled today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> MODERATOR NOTE: The title of this thread has been edited to include other cancellations.
> 
> I have heard from a reliable source that in addition to the Empire Builder, the following long distance trains will be canceled on 12/31: 5/6, 58/59, 97/98 and that the Crescent may be canceled 1/1 and possibly later. Also a few NEC trains will be canceled on dates between 12/31 and 1/6, including 65/66/67.


Crescent is showing canceled for 1/1 and 1/4. Though some on FB insist that the cancellations are due to the track work, not COVID. 1) track work doesn't begin till 1/4 2) Why is it cancelled from north of Atlanta (we know south of Atlanta is canceled for the track work) 3) why is only the 1st day of track work canceled for the whole route


----------



## ScottR

Uh oh! 

​
​
Important information regarding your upcoming trip​​
​“Winter weather across Chicago may cause disruptions to your flight, including possible delays or cancelations. As you prepare for your United flight, please give yourself extra time getting to and from the airport. You may be eligible to change your flight at no additional cost. For more details and to view your options, please visit the My Trips “





Someday I’ll get back to Monterey…in the meantime, here are some scenes from Chicago!​


----------



## JP1822

The Empire Builder and California Zephyr were largely cancelled to get a “reset” of its equipment AND crew. Not saying that COVID is also not playing a role - there’s less crew available but that’s a bit more complicated. Amtrak’s not been re-staffing its extra board as much as it could. The Empire Builder had an on-going issue of not getting the westbound train out of Minot, ND on time - a crew change point. Eastbound #8/28 was arriving late into Minot, and Amtrak couldn’t get a crew in from the extra board to get an on-time (or close to it) #7/27 out. This then caused #7/27 to have late arrivals into Seattle/Portland, leading to hours late turning equipment. So right off the bat, the train was LATE. And thus eastbounds continued to leave late out of their western terminals and arrive into Minot, ND late etc. etc. It had looked like there would be a break when a crew was made available to get a #7/27 out within 1.5 hours late on the 28th of Dec, but then it got stuck behind a freight train that busted apart just east of Essex, causing a SIX hour delay. That really put the nail in the coffin. On top of it, there’s been subarctic temps and snow all across the the Empire Builder’s line from Chicago and especially across the High Line. Single digit highs with very negative temp lows at night.

CA Zephyr has had delays getting over Donner. 

Equipment and crews out of rotation. Crews trying to take vacation. Crew trying to recover from illnesses - including COVID. COVID is perhaps less of a problem for T&E crews between Pacific Northwest and Midwest......


----------



## oregon pioneer

pennyk said:


> I have heard from a reliable source that in addition to the Empire Builder, the following long distance trains will be canceled on 12/31: 5/6, 58/59, 97/98 and that the Crescent may be canceled 1/1 and possibly later. Also a few NEC trains will be canceled on dates between 12/31 and 1/6, including 65/66/67.



Thank you for clarifying that. My brother-in-law in Boston (another Amtrak rider) just told me that he heard the cancellations were through the 6th, and I was looking rather anxiously at my 1/9 EB departure date. I am very happy to hear that (at this point, at least) it's one of the NEC trains that's cancelled through the 6th.

I know if they do cancel or modify my trip, I will receive an email. At this point, it seems the best I can hope for is a late train.


----------



## ScottR

Devil's Advocate said:


> Sucks to see a trip cancelled last minute but it might be better than getting stuck somewhere remote without access to supplies and you seem to have the right attitude about it.
> 
> 
> This sounds interesting - can you tell me more about this part?


I travel Amtrak for the joy of it. I know it could (will) be late…we make do. I know also I have the luxury to do so. I mostly do long distance trains. I could fly for much cheaper ….our could I?

in this case….

1. I had an Empire builder roomette Chicago to Seattle. Cancelled. $651
2. have replaced that with a flight ORD to SEA $1200. Direct, last minute, I’m desperate and it’s to only one left 
3. now two nights in a hotel I would have spent on the EB
4. now the meals I would have had…

…well…I wish I could have taken the train!


----------



## tgstubbs1

ScottR said:


> I travel Amtrak for the joy of it. I know it could (will) be late…we make do. I know also I have the luxury to do so. I mostly do long distance trains. I could fly for much cheaper ….our could I?
> 
> in this case….
> 
> 1. I had an Empire builder roomette Chicago to Seattle. Cancelled. $651
> 2. have replaced that with a flight ORD to SEA $1200. Direct, last minute, I’m desperate and it’s to only one left
> 3. now two nights in a hotel I would have spent on the EB
> 4. now the meals I would have had…
> 
> …well…I wish I could have taken the train!


Hopefully the New Year will bring better luck. 2021 seems to be going out with a bang and a total mess for travel. The weather is supposed to improve after this next front.


----------



## NYP2NFL01

Hello there. I’ve noticed the southbound Silver Meteor (Train 97), scheduled to depart New York Penn Station today at 3:15, has yet to leave as of 4:40 PM.

Does anyone know if the delay is equipment-related? Or, is it a staffing issue? I’ve read several routes have been cancelled due to COVID-19 related issues.

I checked Amtrak Alerts on Twitter but didn’t see anything listed.

Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Today’s 97/98’s are canceled


----------



## NYP2NFL01

Oh! Thank you for that!


----------



## ScottR

Happy New Year Amtrak Chicago….


----------



## ScottR

Well looks good so far! I’m ahead of the winter storm warning for Chicago. Next up a night in Seattle and then the Coast Starlight to Salinas and home. I’ve noticed she’s been significantly delayed the last few days. Snow in the Oregon mountains? I hope so…love to see that! The circle…oval …..discontinuous polygon …trip continues.

ill at least end up where I started!


----------



## ScottR

WWW said:


> *was Chicago to Seattle via the Empire builder now it’s air to Seattle…I hope!*
> If you can't get a Seattle flight - think a flight to Portland and a Cascades work-around
> Non-stop flights - OK - alternative one stop MSP DEN SLC fare should be reasonably the same. HA-HA *!*
> There are alternatives - some better than others - ah er much better than others ! LO*L !*
> But UGH taking an aero-plane #&%@*!


It’s 6.00 am on a Saturday…and Ohare airport smells like A beer…of course that could be me! But uggh…a long cab ride, the TSA theater, the waiting….Empire Builder where are youuuuu….

at least the plane may be on time


----------



## I like rolling hotels

For people who want to read the Washington Post article but don't have a way past the paywall, here's one of my gift article links: https://wapo.st/3eJgR7c


----------



## tgstubbs1

ScottR said:


> It’s 6.00 am on a Saturday…and Ohare airport smells like A beer…of course that could be me! But uggh…a long cab ride, the TSA theater, the waiting….Empire Builder where are youuuuu….
> 
> at least the plane may be on time


I hope you got away from the beer smell.


----------



## WWW

*RARE *- Yesterday 1/1/2022 EB #8 and #7 at MSP (_almost_) same time
EB #8/30 arrived 1059pm departed 1132pm 15 some hours late
locomotives 72 45 and 7 normal consist
EB #7/01 arrived 1132pm departed 1201am almost 2 hours late
locomotives 136 27 and ?? normal consist

Ordinarily the St. Paul Union depot with two tracks could handle two trains
"BUT"
With the terribly frigid -10F weather and in the interest of safety #7 was held away from the depot
and serviced after #8 also eliminate confusion with customers getting on wrong train.


----------



## SarahZ

@jebr was on #7. They held for a frozen switch.


----------



## ScottR

tgstubbs1 said:


> I hope you got away from the beer smell.


Even better….I got to Seattle on time and…over budget a night in the city and on back on the Coast Starlight which looks to be running as scheduled.


----------



## jebr

WWW said:


> Ordinarily the St. Paul Union depot with two tracks could handle two trains
> "BUT"
> With the terribly frigid -10F weather and in the interest of safety #7 was held away from the depot
> and serviced after #8 also eliminate confusion with customers getting on wrong train.



On the train we were told that it was due to frozen switches and freight issues. That said, both trains were in the station for a short period of time (although the doors for #8 were closed by the time #7 pulled in and we got out.)


----------



## ScottR

We’re on…maybe!


----------



## ScottR

Guess where I’m NOT at…and airport! Let’s go home the civilized way!


----------



## 20th Century Rider

As of today, January 3, 2022, the Amtrak website has posted these service alerts and notices. 

So either this conversation has past dated or these are concerns not acknowledged by Amtrak. As I am traveling one week from today... on numerous LD trains I have received no notifications of cancellations // understanding that changing weather can impact anything at any time.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

20th Century Rider said:


> understanding that changing weather can impact anything at any time.


And changing staff availability. Staffing is in a fluid situation right now with not knowing when employees might test positive for the virus.


----------



## WWW

ScottR said:


> Guess where I’m NOT at…and airport! Let’s go home the civilized way!View attachment 26598


Consolation prize to airports --- NO GRAFFITI - Unlike railroads - airports are an entirely controlled zone - you don't see any
graffiti on airplanes ground equipment or buildings.
Now as for RAIN and WEATHER well that is whole nother thing !
And civilize way (travel) YES no seat belts can get up and freely move about the moving train and no worry about those
other masks dropping out of the ceiling or seat backs. Railroad grades are such that there are no ear popping events
in the ascent and descent. Oh and did I mention you can bring your own refreshments snacks and beverages !
YES civilized indeed !


----------



## jis

Moderator's Notes: All posts pertaining to the 1/3/22-1/4/22 Snow event in Virginia have been consolidated in the following thread, including many posts from this thread:






Effect of early January 2022 Virginia Snowstorm on Amtrak


Cancellations too numerous to list in NE Virginia both CSX and NS lines. Situation very bad as nothing getting thru. Auto Train did not get to Lorton util sometime after 2100.a




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## WashingtonFlyer

Looks like 66/67 is cancelled through at least March.


----------



## Cal

WashingtonFlyer said:


> Looks like 66/67 is cancelled through at least March.


Why??


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Why??


Probably staffing. My guess is they need to hire & train engineers & conductors, especially for the WAS to NPN portion.


----------



## alanh

#3/#4 for today are cancelled.


----------



## MARC Rider

WashingtonFlyer said:


> Looks like 66/67 is cancelled through at least March.


Did Amtrak announce that? When I was looking at schedules earlier this week, it looked like they were resuming it today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MARC Rider said:


> Did Amtrak announce that? When I was looking at schedules earlier this week, it looked like they were resuming it today.


I haven't seen any announcements, but people on FB have posted that the earliest resumption they're seeing is March 29th. I just checked and March 28th is cancelled and March 29th is available. 
Acela150 posted job postings for ACs on the NEC, so I'm sure 65/66/67, in addition to other NEC trains, are probably in need of new hires, which takes time to get onboard with hiring, training & route certification.


----------



## Zack

Looks like Amtrak has already canceled four routes in both directions over the weekend in anticipation of the winter storm.

So far it looks like these trains are canceled:

21 & 22 (Texas Eagle): Canceled for 1/15
58 & 59 (City of New Orleans): Canceled for 1/15
29 (Capitol Limited): Canceled for 1/16
30 (Capitol Limited): Canceled for 1/15
50 (Cardinal): Canceled for 1/15
51 (Cardinal): Canceled for 1/16

I have a trip from ORL-RNO on 98, 49, and 5 departing 1/17 so looks like I should probably be rescheduling that for later next week.


----------



## Michigan Mom

Well, if the 17th isn't canceled, presumably your trip is still intact?
I wouldn't count on seeing any empty seats though!


----------



## Qapla

For those who don't know all the trains by their numbers (I hope I got them all right)

21/22 - Texas Eagle
58/59 - City of New Orleans
29/30 - Capitol Limited
50/51 - Cardinal


----------



## Zack

Michigan Mom said:


> Well, if the 17th isn't canceled, presumably your trip is still intact?
> I wouldn't count on seeing any empty seats though!



The majority of the bad weather that would affect my trip (mainly 49) would be on Monday, so I'm assuming that they are only canceling one or two days in advance and haven't gotten to Monday/Tuesday yet. I certainly hope it stays intact but I'm not counting on it.




Qapla said:


> For those who don't know all the trains by their numbers (I hope I got them all right)
> 
> 21/21 - Texas Eagle
> 58/50 - City of New Orleans
> 29/30 - Capitol Limited
> 50/51 - Cardinal


Those are all correct. I added them to them to the original post.


----------



## Qapla

@Zack Thanks for editing your post to include the names


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Qapla said:


> For those who don't know all the trains by their numbers (I hope I got them all right)
> 
> 21/21 - Texas Eagle
> 58/*50* - City of New Orleans
> 29/30 - Capitol Limited
> 50/51 - Cardinal


58/59 for City of New Orleans


----------



## daybeers

Found this Amtrak Alert today about 65/66/67 being cancelled through Sunday, March 27th:


> Effective immediately, through Sunday, March 27, Trains 65, 66 and 67 are canceled between Boston and Newport News.
> Alternate transportation will not be provided. Passengers may use other Amtrak services during this time.


----------



## MARC Rider

Well, that's something. It means the first train into Washington in the morning doesn't arrive until a bit after 9:30 AM. That seems like a real hole in the Northeast Corridor schedule.


----------



## chickpea

Well I was due to take the Cardinal on the 15th and I know the next two versions were sold out of rooms. So now gonna be stuck in Chicago because 30 didn't look available. Unless I hear otherwise... but I'm trying to save data and not spend hours here - LOL  Hello from CZ!


----------



## Bob Dylan

chickpea said:


> Well I was due to take the Cardinal on the 15th and I know the next two versions were sold out of rooms. So now gonna be stuck in Chicago because 30 didn't look available. Unless I hear otherwise... but I'm trying to save data and not spend hours here - LOL  Hello from CZ!


You could take the Lake Shore Limited to New York, it's the "clean up" Train for Eastern Connections


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Ever year they do this. A bit of winter and Amtrak give up. Too much effort to maintain and operate the trains? A fear of bad press and questions from Congress?

It sure is getting cold here in the Midwest, better find my wool hat. Got to keep those ears warm.

Winter it happens ever year.


----------



## RebelRider

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Ever year they do this. A bit of winter and Amtrak give up. Too much effort to maintain and operate the trains? A fear of bad press and questions from Congress?
> 
> It sure is getting cold here in the Midwest, better find my wool hat. Got to keep those ears warm.
> 
> Winter it happens ever year.



Did you not see what happened in Virginia just last week? It was chaos. Trains stranded all over the place. Trees down in front of them, trees down behind them. Over a foot of snow on the ground. Very little help could come because the roads were jammed with downed trees and stranded vehicles. Passengers stuck in the middle of nowhere. Crews going on the law with no way to get replacements to the train. Relief crews that were sent out got stuck and they themselves went on the law. Some trains ended up 30-40 hours late. Amtrak didn't want to give up last week when it should have canceled trains as soon as trees were coming down. 

Also, Amtrak doesn't always have a say in this matter. Sometimes the host railroad will look at the weather and say, "Nope! Not today."


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Sorry I disagree with canceling trains just because there a chance of a winter event.


----------



## OBS

The Amtrak employee FB page is currently sporting the rumor that a few Empire service trains are being eliminated due to lack of functioning engines and that LD service is going to 5 days a week....Time will tell


----------



## AmtrakBlue

OBS said:


> The Amtrak employee FB page is currently sporting the rumor that a few Empire service trains are being eliminated due to lack of functioning engines and that LD service is going to 5 days a week....Time will tell


Not surprised. I've seen where trains are late leaving Chicago due to mechanical issues. I wonder how many engines are/were stuck west of Spokane since they run the EB with 3 engines in the winter time.


----------



## River in Sight

Zack said:


> Looks like Amtrak has already canceled four routes in both directions over the weekend in anticipation of the winter storm.



I believe the Crescent was also canceled. I had a reservation on the Cardinal from Charlottesville to Alexandria on Sunday, and it was canceled along with the Crescent.


----------



## alanh

Southwest Chief #3 is cancelled for Saturday 1/15, and #4 for Sunday 1/16.


----------



## Zack

River in Sight said:


> I believe the Crescent was also canceled. I had a reservation on the Cardinal from Charlottesville to Alexandria on Sunday, and it was canceled along with the Crescent.


I just looked and it appears that both 19 and 20 have been canceled for January 15th - January 19th (all 5 days)

EDIT: I was looking all the way to New Orleans. I wasn't aware that it usually terminates in ATL around this time. The route is only canceled for January 15th.


----------



## jis

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Sorry I disagree with canceling trains just because there a chance of a winter event.


I think this time around it is partly due to Congress getting interested in what happened in Virginia. Better not to have another weekend of trains delayed 30 hours with no food and blocked toilets, so soon. Unintended consequence perhaps, but there is logic to it. Once bitten twice shy.

Of course, to what extent it is a staff issue both in terms of T&E and OBS and in terms of shortage of staff for getting consists ready in time is hard to tell too.


----------



## me_little_me

Zack said:


> I just looked and it appears that both 19 and 20 have been canceled for January 15th - January 19th (all 5 days)


Generally, the Crescent gets terminated at Atlanta for certain days (weekends?) this time of year for NS "track work". It may be that combined with the shortages that caused Amtrak to dump the route.


----------



## Zack

me_little_me said:


> Generally, the Crescent gets terminated at Atlanta for certain days (weekends?) this time of year for NS "track work". It may be that combined with the shortages that caused Amtrak to dump the route.


Wasn't aware of that, thanks for pointing it out. In that case, the route is only canceled for 1/15. I was looking at NYP-NOL which is why it showed canceled for that long.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

So rumors are running rampant today Amtrak will cut all network trains to 5 days a week indefinitely due to covid, staffing, maintenance and or equipment. I’m not seeing it. The vaccine mandate isn’t an issue. They don’t seem to really want to hire aggressively. They claim they don’t have extra coaches or lounges for the network trains but two days ago a gorgeous consist including a SSL went through Galesburg attached to the Zephyr for the Winter Park ski train. They have no issues finding coaches and a lounge to run a recreational/tourist type operation during a pandemic as long as someone else is paying for it? Not to mention the extra crew TDY‘d to Denver to operate it.

Taking managements possible ulterior motives regarding the long distance network off the table and just talking about their response to covid. Amtrak isn’t a mom and pop operation. Upper management of a billion dollar company is paid to navigate the company around whatever external issues arise. There’s always going to be issues, we’ve seen wars, terrorists attacks, recessions, train wrecks/plane crashes, and now a pandemic. Management is paid to rise to the challenge. Has this management done anything besides continually throw in the towel and exacerbate the issues at hand? I honestly see Amtrak’s darkest days ahead unless things change at the top.









The Winter Park ski train is back. Here’s how to plan a car-free trip.


After taking last winter off because of the coronavirus pandemic, the beloved Winter Park Express, offered through a partnership between Amtrak and Winter Park Resort, will be running in 2022.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## neroden

OBS said:


> The Amtrak employee FB page is currently sporting the rumor that a few Empire service trains are being eliminated due to lack of functioning engines


The P32AC-DMs are a small and aged fleet of engines, so this does not surprise me unforunately. The new dual-modes (on order) can't come soon enough.


----------



## jis

neroden said:


> The P32AC-DMs are a small and aged fleet of engines, so this does not surprise me unforunately. The new dual-modes (on order) can't come soon enough.


However, this situation may be due to staff shortage to carry out usual overnight maintenance and inspections. We don't know for sure.


----------



## RebelRider

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Sorry I disagree with canceling trains just because there a chance of a winter event.



Fine. Go park yourself on a train, IN COACH, for 30 hours with full toilets, no food, pissed off passengers all around you, exhausted crew members and report back on your five star experience.


----------



## jebr

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Sorry I disagree with canceling trains just because there a chance of a winter event.



While in normal times I'd tend to agree, I think they made the right call here:

Given recent events, Amtrak probably wants to reduce chances for negative press, especially "shocking" negative press. Them cancelling trains may warrant a paragraph in an overall "winter weather" story, whereas a train stranded for 30 hours becomes the headline of the winter weather story.
Amtrak is having lots of issues keeping trains staffed lately. Cancelling the train not only frees up at least some of those crew to work elsewhere (even T&E it allows time to catch up or less crew pulled out of reserve) but also protects against cascading effects from staff timing out, getting out of place, etc. without the necessary reserve to get things back on track quickly.
Frankly, Amtrak has a general mess of things right now across much of their network. It's frustrating, but any chance to take a small break on some of that likely will help down the line to make things less bad. Even equipment rotation might be helped somewhat by this.
All of this sucks, but I can't really blame them for their decision to cancel these trains. The entire travel industry has been hanging on by a thread (if that) through the pandemic, and the omicron wave has broken that thread across much of the travel industry. Amtrak's just one agency in a long list of travel companies with staffing issues and large cancellations.


----------



## neroden

OBS said:


> The Amtrak employee FB page is currently sporting the rumor that a few Empire service trains are being eliminated due to lack of functioning engines and that LD service is going to 5 days a week....Time will tell


Yes, I've heard that rumor too. And I'm glad to hear that they're talking 5-a-week for routes with crew shortages and not 3-a-week. I think my message that 3-a-week was much worse for passengers than 4-a-week (because delaying travel by 2 days to get the next train is much worse than delaying it by one day) may have gotten through management's heads.

If there's an engineer or conductor shortage along the Silver Service, but enough OBS, it makes perfect sense to retain daily trains and make them longer -- uses fewer engineers and conductors and attempts to accomodate as many people as possible.

This is looking like rational adaptation to crew shortages rather than 2020's thoughtless hacking.


----------



## MARC Rider

Amtrakfflyer said:


> They don’t seem to really want to hire aggressively.


How do you know that? I seem to remember a post where it was alleged that they're so short-staffed they don't even have enough HR personnel to process the job applications in a timely manner. And if they're short of operating crew and maintenance technicians, even if they hired all they need yesterday, it takes time to train them to be able to actually do their jobs.

I suppose if I were a member of Congress, I might send GAO over for an investigation of why they got so short-staffed so quickly and whether it's really necessary to have long-term reductions in service. However, between Covid, and the financial uncertainty caused by revenue cratering in 2020 (and probably still not recovered), it might well be that the whole situation is beyond anyone's control. Anyway, if anyone really knows, they're probably not posting it on an enthusiasts' online forum.


----------



## neroden

Have heard multiple (unverified) claims from inside Amtrak that they have shortages of maintenance and repair people, which they are trying to fill, but it does take time to train people to do that stuff. That means more cars are out of service than should be.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Covid Cuts: Disappointing, but Inevitable | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC







www.railpassengers.org


----------



## MARC Rider

neroden said:


> Have heard multiple (unverified) claims from inside Amtrak that they have shortages of maintenance and repair people, which they are trying to fill, but it does take time to train people to do that stuff. That means more cars are out of service than should be.


This makes a lot of sense. Even the most highly skilled mechanical technician doesn't get a whole lot of experience repairing Amfleets, Superliners, Acelas, Genesis locomotives, etc. if they're not already working for Amtrak. So after they're hired, they have to be trained. Even after they're trained, it will probably take them a while to get up to speed to work efficiently and correctly. I would think the process could take a couple oof months, at least.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Covid Cuts: Disappointing, but Inevitable | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railpassengers.org


Interesting that the Silver Service is not mentioned. While Amtrak is canceling one of the two trains (the Meteor) , it is apparently planning to run the other train (the Star) essentially as a combined consist of the two trains thus with minimal loss of total capacity if any. The only disruption is for those who depended on arriving earlier into NYP to make onward connections, and for those between Yamassee and Fayetteville trying to travel to Florida, who will now have to change to the Star somewhere, either in Savannah or in Rocky Mount, getting to either connection point by the Palmetto.


----------



## Zack

AmtrakBlue said:


> Covid Cuts: Disappointing, but Inevitable | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railpassengers.org


Will be interesting to see which 2 days get cut from the long-distance routes. I have 49 on a Saturday (1/22) and 5 on a Sunday (1/23) booked currently so I'm hoping I don't have to rebook again once those schedules get updated. The article says the cuts to NE Regionals start January 24th, hope it's the same with LD.


----------



## Todd

Zack said:


> Will be interesting to see which 2 days get cut from the long-distance routes.



I agree!

I'm doing the big loop of the country. Empire Builder to Seattle, Coast Starlight to LA, Sunset Limited to New Orleans, and then City of New Orleans back to Chicago in April. I assume Sunset won't be affected because it already is only 3 days a week.

If then cancel one leg based on only 5 days a week; will they allow you to reschedule the same accommodation at the same price? It could be a nightmare as the sleepers are pretty full these days, so those who get bumped those 2 days a week will have a hard time grabbing openings on already full trains the next day. I hope they announce ASAP which days are affected.


----------



## Zack

Todd said:


> I agree!
> 
> I'm doing the big loop of the country. Empire Builder to Seattle, Coast Starlight to LA, Sunset Limited to New Orleans, and then City of New Orleans back to Chicago in April. I assume Sunset won't be affected because it already is only 3 days a week.
> 
> If then cancel one leg based on only 5 days a week; will they allow you to reschedule the same accommodation at the same price? It could be a nightmare as the sleepers are pretty full these days, so those who get bumped those 2 days a week will have a hard time grabbing openings on already full trains the next day. I hope they announce ASAP which days are affected.


The agent that I spoke to today in order to rebook my trip because of 98 being canceled said that they would not charge me more if the price was higher than what I paid.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jis said:


> Interesting that the Silver Service is not mentioned. While Amtrak is canceling one of the two trains (the Meteor) , it is apparently planning to run the other train (the Star) essentially as a combined consist of the two trains thus with minimal loss of total capacity if any. The only disruption is for those who depended on arriving earlier into NYP to make onward connections, and for those between Yamassee and Fayetteville trying to travel to Florida, who will now have to change to the Star somewhere, either in Savannah or in Rocky Mount, getting to either connection point by the Palmetto.


The Silvers are mentioned in the email from RPA.


----------



## lordsigma

As disappointing as this is its preferable to random cancellations which we’ve been getting lately.


----------



## Palmland

This is an excerpt from Trains’ newswire report:


WASHINGTON — Amtrak will reduce Northeast Corridor, long-distance, and state-supported train frequencies between Jan. 24 and March 27, the passenger railroad announced Friday evening, citing “staffing challenges resulting from the COVID-19 pandemic and the highly active Omicron variant.”

Overall, plans will amount to an 8% reduction in train departures over the 63-day period. That will include 8% of Northeast Regional departures; two weekly departures on nine long-distance routes, which will be reduced to five-day-a-week operation; complete suspension of the _Silver Meteor_ for the 10-week period; and 6% of state-supported regional service. However, the head of one regional operation contacted by _Trains _News Wire was unaware of the national network cuts or the staffing impacts on that individual’s service.


----------



## Zack

Long-distance frequency reductions will start on January 18th according to the New York Times (citing the Amtrak statement), but yet no updated schedules on the website. Still showing daily departures for the long-distance trains. The Silver Meteor is the only schedule to be updated so far.

I wish I knew the days so I could change 49 and 5 for next weekend if needed.


----------



## neroden

Zack said:


> Will be interesting to see which 2 days get cut from the long-distance routes. I have 49 on a Saturday (1/22) and 5 on a Sunday (1/23) booked currently so I'm hoping I don't have to rebook again once those schedules get updated. The article says the cuts to NE Regionals start January 24th, hope it's the same with LD.



I mean, it won't be the same days of the week at every station, because it takes two nights and three days for several of the LD trains to take a single trip. So whichever days you choose for departure from Chicago on the California Zephyr, departures from Denver heading west are off by one day.

But to the extent that it's possible to pick the days (for example, departures from NY to Chicago and back), I would hope they would go with with Friday Saturday Sunday Monday Wednesday departures. Never more than two days to the next departure, and departs on the four most popular travel days (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon).


----------



## ZiaReba

I just read an article on Trains.com that said a number of routes are going to change - or be cancelled entirely - through the end of March. I am scheduled to depart of the Southwest Chief on March 10 to connect to the Capitol Limited and then the Silver Meteor to get to Fort Lauderdale for a cruise. Yuk. Should I just wait to hear from Amtrak or should I take the initiative and see what alternatives I may have?


----------



## daybeers

ZiaReba said:


> I just read an article on Trains.com that said a number of routes are going to change - or be cancelled entirely - through the end of March. I am scheduled to depart of the Southwest Chief on March 10 to connect to the Capitol Limited and then the Silver Meteor to get to Fort Lauderdale for a cruise. Yuk. Should I just wait to hear from Amtrak or should I take the initiative and see what alternatives I may have?


I would wait for the days the trains will run to be announced, and then take the initiative. Anything before and they might say "I don't see it in my system" or "that'll cost you an extra $$$". Usually they reschedule and/or contact in chronological order. Prepare for long waits on the phone, or you could go in person to a station.


----------



## Cal

Oreius said:


> So, we’ll have to call it the “Super Star!”


Just like the "Super Chief" that ran earlier this year:


----------



## moselman66

Who knows if all the cuts are loaded yet but so far the only state-supported stuff I find are the first and last Hiawatha cancelled and one CHI-CDL trip (morning Saluki south, evening Illini north). No impact -- at least so far -- on Lincoln Service, Cascades, Illinois Zephyr/Carl Sanburg, the Downeasters, any Michigan services Pac Surfliner, San Joaquins, Capitols, Piedmonts.


----------



## chickpea

Bob Dylan said:


> You could take the Lake Shore Limited to New York, it's the "clean up" Train for Eastern Connections



Sadly headed south... Charlotte NC - so that's not really an option. Now with the snow and ice of Izzy I have just decided to stick in Chicago til Tuesday.  Then Cardinal>Crescent.


----------



## chickpea

Zack said:


> I just looked and it appears that both 19 and 20 have been canceled for January 15th - January 19th (all 5 days)
> 
> EDIT: I was looking all the way to New Orleans. I wasn't aware that it usually terminates in ATL around this time. The route is only canceled for January 15th.



Amtrak booked me on train 19 for the 19th today, southbound... FWIW.


----------



## chickpea

moselman66 said:


> Who knows if all the cuts are loaded yet but so far the only state-supported stuff I find are the first and last Hiawatha cancelled and one CHI-CDL trip (morning Saluki south, evening Illini north). No impact -- at least so far -- on Lincoln Service, Cascades, Illinois Zephyr/Carl Sanburg, the Downeasters, any Michigan services Pac Surfliner, San Joaquins, Capitols, Piedmonts.



The departure arrival board at Chicago Union Station today was... odd! And it was confusing people because - for example - the SW Chief was cancelled but only one direction (to CHI) and someone was fretting they were cancelled (from CHI)... Hiawathas and EBs and more but it seemed odd that it was a mix of east/west bound trains. You had to read the boards VERY carefully!


----------



## chickpea

River in Sight said:


> I believe the Crescent was also canceled. I had a reservation on the Cardinal from Charlottesville to Alexandria on Sunday, and it was canceled along with the Crescent.



We would have passed each other in Charlottesville, me disembarking with you boarding.  

Enough from me now... I should have combined all these!


----------



## Zack

chickpea said:


> Amtrak booked me on train 19 for the 19th today, southbound... FWIW.


Yeah, 19 is only canceled for Saturday and Sunday. I originally said it was canceled for all 5 days because I was looking at NYP-NOL, rather than ATL where it is currently terminating.


----------



## west point

jis said:


> However, this situation may be due to staff shortage to carry out usual overnight maintenance and inspections. We don't know for sure.



Jis I believe you have hit the rail on the head. Have been following the Amtrak employment site for last 2 months. Only once have I seen just one opening for maintenance personnel. OBS all crafts about 10 - 12. T&E about 6.


----------



## west point

Zack said:


> Yeah, 19 is only canceled for Saturday and Sunday. I originally said it was canceled for all 5 days because I was looking at NYP-NOL, rather than ATL where it is currently terminating.



If 19 is cancelled on Sunday from NYP there will be no train set in ATL for Monday night #20 departure. Must be some other schedule.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

ZiaReba said:


> I just read an article on Trains.com that said a number of routes are going to change - or be cancelled entirely - through the end of March. I am scheduled to depart of the Southwest Chief on March 10 to connect to the Capitol Limited and then the Silver Meteor to get to Fort Lauderdale for a cruise. Yuk. Should I just wait to hear from Amtrak or should I take the initiative and see what alternatives I may have?


Wait till they announce which days trains will not be running. You may need to allow an overnight in Wash DC between the Cap & the Star, if the Cap is running late, but you don’t know yet how the connection between the SWC & Cap might be affected.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

AmtrakBlue said:


> Wait till they announce which days trains will not be running. You will need to allow an overnight in Wash DC between the Cap & the Star, but you don’t know yet how the connection between the SWC & Cap might be affected.


There is a guaranteed connection from the CL to the SS, so no overnight is required in Washington. There isn't a guaranteed connection in the reverse direction though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> There is a guaranteed connection from the CL to the SS, so no overnight is required in Washington. There isn't a guaranteed connection in the reverse direction though.


Ok I thought someone said there wasn't. Though it's still a risky connection if the CL is running late.


----------



## Maverickstation

More cancellations though March.









Amtrak Advisory | Trains 65, 66 and 67 canceled between Boston and Newport News







www.amtrak.com


----------



## Maverickstation

This was posted on the Amtrak site Friday evening (1/14).

Modified Service in Advance of Winter Storm

January 14, 2022

In preparation for the forecasted winter storm in the Eastern U.S. and out of an abundance of caution for the safety of our customers and employees, Amtrak has made the following temporary service adjustments for Saturday. January. 15 – Monday. January. 17:

Saturday. January. 15

• Crescent trains 19 & 20 (operating between New York and New Orleans) are canceled
• Silver Service/Palmetto trains 91 & 92 (operating between New York and Miami) are canceled
• Cardinal train 50 (operating between New York and Chicago) is canceled
• Capitol Limited train 30 (operating between Washington, D.C. and Chicago) is canceled.
• City of New Orleans trains 58 & 59 (operating between Chicago and New Orleans) is canceled
• Texas Eagle trains 21 & 22 (operating between San Antonio, Tx. and Chicago) is canceled

Sunday. January 16
• Cardinal train 51 (operating between New York and Chicago) is canceled
• Capitol Limited train 29 (operating between Washington, D.C. and Chicago) is canceled.
• Crescent trains 19 & 20 (operating between New York and New Orleans) are canceled
• Northeast Regional train 147 (operating between Springfield, Mass. to Roanoke, Va.) is canceled
• Pennsylvanian train 43 (operating between Pittsburgh, Pa. and New York) is canceled
• PiedMondayt/Carolinian trains 79 & 80 (operating between New York and Charlotte, N.C.) are canceled
• PiedMondayt/Carolinian trains 73, 74, 75, 76, 77 & 78 (operating between Raleigh, N.C. and Charlotte, N.C.) are canceled

Monday. January 17
• Northeast Regional train 156 (operating between New York and Roanoke, Va.) is canceled
• Keystone Service trains 660, 661, 662 & 615 (operating between Harrisburg and New York) are canceled
• Keystone Service train 667 (operating between Harrisburg and New York) will originate in Philadelphia
• Pennsylvanian train 42 (operating between Pittsburgh, Pa. and New York) is canceled

Here is what you can do to stay informed:
• Call 1-800-USA-RAIL if your trip has been impacted and change and cancelation fees will be waived
• Visit Amtrak.com or download the Amtrak app for the latest information on train status
• Subscribe to delay alerts for any train via email or text message at Amtrak.com/DelayAlerts
• Follow @AmtrakNEC and @AmtrakAlerts on Twitter for real-time service information on Amtrak trains

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant.


----------



## moselman66

moselman66 said:


> Who knows if all the cuts are loaded yet but so far the only state-supported stuff I find are the first and last Hiawatha cancelled and one CHI-CDL trip (morning Saluki south, evening Illini north). No impact -- at least so far -- on Lincoln Service, Cascades, Illinois Zephyr/Carl Sanburg, the Downeasters, any Michigan services Pac Surfliner, San Joaquins, Capitols, Piedmonts.



The only other state-supported cuts I'm seeing so far:

1x Empire Service New York - Albany
1x New Haven - Springfield
1x Washington - Newport News


----------



## moosejunky99

Amtrak to decrease service on most routes Jan. 24 to March 27 - Trains


WASHINGTON — Amtrak will reduce Northeast Corridor, long-distance, and state-supported train frequencies between Jan. 24 and March 27, the passenger railroad announced Friday evening, citing “staffing challenges resulting from the COVID-19 pandemic and the highly active Omicron variant.”...




www.trains.com


----------



## John Bredin

Maverickstation said:


> • Crescent trains 19 & 20 (operating between New York and New Orleans) are canceled
> • Silver Service/Palmetto trains 91 & 92 (operating between New York and Miami) are canceled
> • Cardinal train 50 (operating between New York and Chicago) is canceled
> • Capitol Limited train 30 (operating between Washington, D.C. and Chicago) is canceled.
> • City of New Orleans trains 58 & 59 (operating between Chicago and New Orleans) is canceled
> • Texas Eagle trains 21 & 22 (operating between San Antonio, Tx. and Chicago) is canceled



1) Presumably the Lake Shore Limited is still running?

2) Is this storm expected to be particularly bad, or are these sweeping cancellations across a major swath of the nation a "cat will also avoid a cold stove" effect from the Congressional attention from the extreme delays in the recent storm?


----------



## Maverickstation

In the case of the Downeaster service it is NOT "state supported", it is paid for lock, stock, and barrel by the Northern New England Passenger Rail 
Authority (NNEPRA). Amtrak as the contracted operator runs the trains on schedules set by the NNEPRA, so if Amtrak states that it can not operate the present schedule, it would owe funds back to the NNEPRA.

Ken


----------



## jis

John Bredin said:


> 1) Presumably the Lake Shore Limited is still running?
> 
> 2) Is this storm expected to be particularly bad, or are these sweeping cancellations across a major swath of the nation a "cat will also avoid a cold stove" effect from the Congressional attention from the extreme delays in the recent storm?


Very significant combination of snow and ice storm followed by deep freeze is expected in areas that these trains operate through. Clearly Amtrak does not want to have another weekend of horrors.


----------



## joelkfla

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> There is a guaranteed connection from the CL to the SS, so no overnight is required in Washington. There isn't a guaranteed connection in the reverse direction though.





AmtrakBlue said:


> Ok I thought someone said there wasn't. Though it's still a risky connection if the CL is running late.


I had just pointed out that it was only a 2-hour connection, and made a snarky remark.

Looking at ASMAD, during the past 30 days, CL was 2 hours late or later into WAS on 3 days. On none of those occasions was the Star held for connections (again according to ASMAD.) So, I don't know how Amtrak accommodated passengers and their checked baggage making that connection, but I would have been biting my nails if it were me.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> I had just pointed out that it was only a 2-hour connection, and made a snarky remark.
> 
> Looking at ASMAD, during the past 30 days, CL was 2 hours late or later into WAS on 3 days. On none of those occasions was the Star held for connections (again according to ASMAD.) So, I don't know how Amtrak accommodated passengers and their checked baggage making that connection, but I would have been biting my nails if it were me.


When the Meteor is running it is usually easy to accommodate Star misconnects. When it is not, I hope they will hold the Star for a reasonable time. Afterall there are no other significant critical connections downstream on the Star that will be jeopardized.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

John Bredin said:


> 1) Presumably the Lake Shore Limited is still running?
> 
> 2) Is this storm expected to be particularly bad, or are these sweeping cancellations across a major swath of the nation a "cat will also avoid a cold stove" effect from the Congressional attention from the extreme delays in the recent storm?



"The governors of Georgia, Virginia, North Carolina and South Carolina all issued emergency declarations on Friday. All advised residents to prepare before the storm moves in."

"West Virginia in 'State of Preparedness'"









Winter Storm Izzy: States Declare Emergencies; Travel Advisories Issued for Major Airports | The Weather Channel - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com


Winter Storm Izzy is affecting travel, schools and other operations in the Midwest and South. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## rtabern

Just got the email that our monthly trips "home" on the Empire Builder (Tomah to Chicago) are cancelled in Jan, Feb, and March. Dang! I have not seen any official postings or schedules on the cuts, but for the Empire Builder... it seems #7 out of Chicago is cancelled on Thursdays and Fridays. And the #8 into Chicago on Saturdays and Sundays is cancelled. Why would they not space out the cancellations and do them two days in a row? (Perhaps to get conductors home and not stuck in a hotel for two days is my only guess)... And too bad you can not come in for the weekend anymore. The reservation system is all screwed up still... FYI. It shows #8 cancelled, but #28 still available to book. Get your stuff together, Amtrak!! Guess we will be driving "home" more?


----------



## tgstubbs1

I was thinking the least disruptive days might be Tuesday - Thursday or maybe a Wednesday instead. 

Friday ?


----------



## John Bredin

Ok, the storm is expected to be particularly bad.


----------



## Todd

I'm looking at my future route....sampled several dates

Looks like CONO is being cancelled both directions on Saturday and Sunday through March....

Looks like Coast Starlight is being cancelled in both directions on Wednesday and Thursday through March...

Can't see anything for Empire Builder yet...


----------



## jis

Todd said:


> I'm looking at my future route....sampled several dates
> 
> Looks like CONO is being cancelled both directions on Saturday and Sunday through March....
> 
> Looks like Coast Starlight is being cancelled in both directions on Wednesday and Thursday through March...
> 
> Can't see anything for Empire Builder yet...


From @rtabern's post above, for what it is worth..


> it seems #7 out of Chicago is cancelled on Thursdays and Fridays. And the #8 into Chicago on Saturdays and Sundays is cancelled.


----------



## rtabern

Maverickstation said:


> This was posted on the Amtrak site Friday evening (1/14).
> 
> 
> • City of New Orleans trains 58 & 59 (operating between Chicago and New Orleans) is canceled
> • Texas Eagle trains 21 & 22 (operating between San Antonio, Tx. and Chicago) is canceled



The City of New Orleans and the Texas Eagle --- ***???

The worst weather on the City of New Orleans route seems to be 2-4" of snow in Memphis.

The worst weather on the Texas Eagle route seems to be 1" of snow in St. Louis.

(I used to live between STL and MEM for 4.5 years... and yes, that amount of snow will cause some road issues... but should not significantly impact rail).

Absolutely pathetic. Weather is being used as an excuse to cancelled trains because of staffing issues I am guessing.

Also, they could easily run a "stub" 50/51 to IND or CIN.

I honestly have about had it with Amtrak. We have been using them monthly to travel between Northern Wisconsin (home) and where my folks live (Glenview), but with our trips cancelled in Jan, Feb, and March now... as there will be no #7's on Thursdays when we need to head home... I am about to give up on them. Time to shelf the Amtrak credit card and use my new Hawaiian Airlines card.


----------



## Zack

Todd said:


> I'm looking at my future route....sampled several dates
> 
> Looks like CONO is being cancelled both directions on Saturday and Sunday through March....
> 
> Looks like Coast Starlight is being cancelled in both directions on Wednesday and Thursday through March...
> 
> Can't see anything for Empire Builder yet...


Adding onto this, both California Zephyr trains will be canceled Sunday and Monday starting January 27th. So far it looks like service up until then has not been disrupted.

The Southwest Chief in both directions is canceled on Monday and Tuesday, also starting January 27th.


----------



## lordsigma

And here it is in full form: 

Capitol Limited Sunday - Thursday
Lake Shore Thursday - Monday
Empire Builder - Saturday - Wednesday
Coast Starlight Friday - Tuesday
CONO Monday - Friday
Chief Wednesday - Sunday
Zephyr Tuesday - Saturday
Texas Eagle Friday - Tuesday


----------



## lordsigma

rtabern said:


> The City of New Orleans and the Texas Eagle --- ***???
> 
> The worst weather on the City of New Orleans route seems to be 2-4" of snow in Memphis.
> 
> The worst weather on the Texas Eagle route seems to be 1" of snow in St. Louis.
> 
> (I used to live between STL and MEM for 4.5 years... and yes, that amount of snow will cause some road issues... but should not significantly impact rail).
> 
> Absolutely pathetic. Weather is being used as an excuse to cancelled trains because of staffing issues I am guessing.
> 
> Also, they could easily run a "stub" 50/51 to IND or CIN.
> 
> I honestly have about had it with Amtrak. We have been using them monthly to travel between Northern Wisconsin (home) and where my folks live (Glenview), but with our trips cancelled in Jan, Feb, and March now... as there will be no #7's on Thursdays when we need to head home... I am about to give up on them. Time to shelf the Amtrak credit card and use my new Hawaiian Airlines card.


While this is disappointing and I’m sorry that affects your Thursday trips - a set schedule is preferable to the random cancellations we’ve been seeing and having people get stranded.

This is the unfortunate reality of our national situation and other travel modes are also having to reduce service for the same reasons.


----------



## Zack

lordsigma said:


> And here it is in full form:
> 
> Capitol Limited Sunday - Thursday
> Lake Shore Thursday - Monday
> Empire Builder - Saturday - Wednesday
> Coast Starlight Friday - Tuesday
> CONO Monday - Friday
> Chief Wednesday - Sunday
> Zephyr Tuesday - Saturday
> Texas Eagle Friday - Tuesday



Thanks. It looks like from the 3 routes I've searched they all start January 27th, so service next week is unchanged (even though according to NYT it is starting on Tuesday. I am taking 5 departing on 1/23 (which is a Sunday, one of the canceled days) so I hope that remains intact.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lordsigma said:


> And here it is in full form:
> 
> Capitol Limited Sunday - Thursday
> Lake Shore Thursday - Monday
> Empire Builder - Saturday - Wednesday
> Coast Starlight Friday - Tuesday
> CONO Monday - Friday
> Chief Wednesday - Sunday
> Zephyr Tuesday - Saturday
> Texas Eagle Friday - Tuesday


Looks like they're making sure at least one train each day from Chicago westbound. Without delving into it, it looks like each day will have a connection to the CS.
edit: got distracted and lost my train of thought before hitting the post reply button.


----------



## Exvalley

Whew! My February trip on the Lake Shore Limited survived the cut. Westbound on Friday. Eastbound on Saturday. I got very lucky.


----------



## Todd

My trip starts with Empire Builder from Chicago on Friday 4/8...I'm OK with the current days off for Coast Starlight, Sunset and CONO, it only hits me once at the start of trip...but now I'm wondering if I should move my Empire Builder to Saturday now...what are the odds that this schedule really ends two weeks earlier than my trip...problem is they probably won't give me the same price/accommodation because my trip hasn't been cancelled yet...by the time they decide if it returns to normal schedule in April, the Saturday may be sold out...and then my vacation would really be screwed up...


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Looks like they're making sure at least one train is each day from Chicago westbound. Without delving into it, it looks like


Also at least one train each day from the NEC-land to Chicago and back

Though Atlantic Coast Service to Chicago without overnight at NEC-land apparently will not be possible. I wonder what is the volume of that connected trip.


----------



## chickpea

rtabern said:


> Time to shelf the Amtrak credit card and use my new Hawaiian Airlines card.


 Alaska Airlines card has awesome benefits FWIW and they loads of routes to fly to Hawaii  

Keeping on topic, I think that while weather is an issue there are huge huge staff shortages everywhere due to Omicron, with cases skyrocketing I am not surprised if Amtrak has to make tough staffing decisions.


----------



## Zack

Looks like Amtrak is going to go through next weekend with normal service and begin on January 24th with the Southwest Chief being the first train to end daily service. Here is a list of when daily service will end with each train:

Southwest Chief: January 24th
Lake Shore Limited: January 25th
Texas Eagle: January 26th
Coast Starlight: January 26th
Empire Builder: January 27th
Capitol Limited: January 28th
California Zephyr: January 30th
City of New Orleans: January 30th


----------



## Eric in East County

Zack said:


> Looks like Amtrak is going to go through next weekend with normal service and begin on January 24th with the Southwest Chief being the first train to end daily service. Here is a list of when daily service will end with each train:
> 
> Southwest Chief: January 24th
> Lake Shore Limited: January 25th
> Texas Eagle: January 26th
> Coast Starlight: January 26th
> Empire Builder: January 27th
> Capitol Limited: January 28th
> California Zephyr: January 30th
> City of New Orleans: January 30th


At what point will Amtrak will go back to normal daily service? We have already purchased our tickets for the Southwest Chief for next summer based on a daily service schedule. Assuming that daily service will have been restored by next summer, will Amtrak keep our reservations in the system until then?


----------



## jis

Eric in East County said:


> At what point will Amtrak will go back to normal daily service? We have already purchased our tickets for the Southwest Chief for next summer based on a daily service schedule. Assuming that daily service will have been restored by next summer, will Amtrak keep our reservations in the system until then?


According to current plans, by the end of March.


----------



## Qapla

I usually watch the Weather Channel in the morning. They cover more than "just the weather" - although they seldom mention Amtrak there have been daily mentions/warnings of cancelled flights, closed roads and other travel related weather issues.

It is NOT just Amtrak that is being adversely affected by this winter storm situation ...


----------



## John Webb

Amtrak has announced that, due to staffing shortages (not weather) that some (not all) long distance trains are going to be reduced to 5 days weekly. Also NEC and state supported routes will see cutbacks. Amtrak says it is temporary until the staffing issue can be resolved with new hires and training.


----------



## jis

John Webb said:


> Amtrak has announced that, due to staffing shortages (not weather) that some (not all) long distance trains are going to be reduced to 5 days weekly. Also NEC and state supported routes will see cutbacks. Amtrak says it is temporary until the staffing issue can be resolved with new hires and training.


Nice to get a quick summary of several pages of detailed discussion of days of cancellation for each train etc.  A quick perusal of the last several pages of this thread will fill in the details.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Qapla said:


> I usually watch the Weather Channel in the morning. They cover more than "just the weather" - although they seldom mention Amtrak there have been daily mentions/warnings of cancelled flights, closed roads and other travel related weather issues.
> 
> It is NOT just Amtrak that is being adversely affected by this winter storm situation ...


But in the minds of Amtrak riders....


----------



## bbappel

I feel as if they are damned if they do and damned if they don't. People who get stuck in a train for hours and hours without food and the toilets get full might prefer cancellations. My biggest concern with cancellations is that I feel they have a responsibility to see that people can get to their destinations, if not that day, another day. And to help them find safe lodging if they are stuck mid-stream. However, I'm new to this site and haven't taken overnight trains since 1971.


----------



## DCAKen

My Empire Builder trip on March 19th was canceled today. I was going to DC and the first available itinerary was on March 21


----------



## tim49424

Train 7/27 is canceled for Friday February 18. Just got the notification from Amtrak.


----------



## Lonnie

Just learned that my SWC 3 Chicago to Lamy 3/7 was cancelled. Apparently it's also not departing Chicago on the 8th. But that's normal, right? I was able to move everything back a day, departing on the 6th.


----------



## Zack

Lonnie said:


> Just learned that my SWC 3 Chicago to Lamy 3/7 was cancelled. Apparently it's also not departing Chicago on the 8th. But that's normal, right? I was able to move everything back a day, departing on the 6th.


It is normal for the new schedule, yes. The Southwest Chief (both directions) will only run Wednesday-Sunday, with Monday & Tuesday being canceled through at least March 27th.


----------



## me_little_me

Lonnie said:


> Just learned that my SWC 3 Chicago to Lamy 3/7 was cancelled. Apparently it's also not departing Chicago on the 8th. But that's normal, right? I was able to move everything back a day, departing on the 6th.


And mine from ABQ to CHI on the 15th is also gone. I'm on phone waiting to see if they will give me the same price on the outrageously priced trains a few days later.


----------



## neroden

rtabern said:


> Why would they not space out the cancellations and do them two days in a row?



Having the cancellations on two consecutive days is an asinine decision, indeed. Lack of management competence?


----------



## AmtrakBlue




----------



## Cal

rtabern said:


> The City of New Orleans and the Texas Eagle --- ***???
> 
> The worst weather on the City of New Orleans route seems to be 2-4" of snow in Memphis.
> 
> The worst weather on the Texas Eagle route seems to be 1" of snow in St. Louis.
> 
> (I used to live between STL and MEM for 4.5 years... and yes, that amount of snow will cause some road issues... but should not significantly impact rail).
> 
> Absolutely pathetic. Weather is being used as an excuse to cancelled trains because of staffing issues I am guessing.
> 
> Also, they could easily run a "stub" 50/51 to IND or CIN.
> 
> I honestly have about had it with Amtrak. We have been using them monthly to travel between Northern Wisconsin (home) and where my folks live (Glenview), but with our trips cancelled in Jan, Feb, and March now... as there will be no #7's on Thursdays when we need to head home... I am about to give up on them. Time to shelf the Amtrak credit card and use my new Hawaiian Airlines card.


Wild guess, but maybe the problem is in Chicago (where both trains run) where weather can be more severe?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> Wild guess, but maybe the problem is in Chicago (where both trains run) where weather can be more severe?


Or expecting high winds. The mess that happened in the east was due more to downed trees than due to the snow.


----------



## rtabern

Cal said:


> Wild guess, but maybe the problem is in Chicago (where both trains run) where weather can be more severe?



Chicago is 24 and sunny today. 30 and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## diesteldorf

I had previously booked #66, in November, to travel from BWI to Boston in March and had already been rescheduled on a morning Acela, but has Amtrak has already updated Amtrak.com to include the reduced schedule moving forward?
I was fortunate to qualify for S+ next year and am planning to visit NYP and Moynihan Train Hall, and hopefully take advantage of a few First Class Acela upgrades.


----------



## daybeers

diesteldorf said:


> I had previously booked #66, in November, to travel from BWI to Boston in March and had already been rescheduled on a morning Acela, but has Amtrak has already updated Amtrak.com to include the reduced schedule moving forward?
> I was fortunate to qualify for S+ next year and am planning to visit NYP and Moynihan Train Hall, and hopefully take advantage of a few First Class Acela upgrades.


Some NEC trains are showing canceled but they may not be finished inputting all of them. I imagine there will be a formal Alert posted soon.


----------



## tim49424

tim49424 said:


> Train 7/27 is canceled for Friday February 18. Just got the notification from Amtrak.



I was able to reschedule for 2/16. It’s all good!


----------



## DaveW

neroden said:


> Having the cancellations on two consecutive days is an asinine decision, indeed. Lack of management competence?



happens once a week when you cut schedule to 3 times a week


----------



## west point

John Webb said:


> Amtrak has announced that, due to staffing shortages (not weather) that some (not all) long distance trains are going to be reduced to 5 days weekly. Also NEC and state supported routes will see cutbacks. Amtrak says it is temporary until the staffing issue can be resolved with new hires and training.



EDIT

But Amtrak is not hiring either T&E of OBS for last month except maybe 4 or5.
just checked has now changed

 Reset PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90302846 - MilwaukeeMilwaukee, WI, US, 53203Jan 14, 2022Yard Master Chicago - 90003817 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60607Jan 13, 2022Chicago CCTD Qualified One Desk - 90196969 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60606Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302938 - JacksonvilleJacksonville, FL, US, 32209Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302974 - RensselaerRensselaer, NY, US, 12144Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302954 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302962 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302943 - BostonBoston, MA, US, 02110Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302959 - SpringfieldSpringfield, MA, US, 01103Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302949 - New HavenNew Haven, CT, US, 06519Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302884 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20002Jan 12, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302929 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 12, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - PortlandPortlandJan 11, 2022GEB BRIDGE OPERATOR - 90243641 - New LondonNew London, CT, US, 06320Jan 5, 2022
Results *1 – 14* of *14* Page 1 of 1


OBS TRAINEE -Lead Service Attendant- 90267846 - New OrleansNew Orleans, LA, US, 70113Jan 15, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90259758 - Salt Lake CitySalt Lake City, UT, US, 84101Jan 15, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90010831 - ClevelandCleveland, OH, US, 44114Jan 14, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90033083 - SalinasSalinas, CA, US, 93901Jan 10, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90265675 - JacksonJackson, MS, US, 39201Jan 9, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243511 - BirminghamBirmingham, AL, US, 35203Jan 9, 2022MEI Customer Service Representative - 90297423 - MeridianMeridian, MS, US, 39301Jan 9, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243518 - LynchburgLynchburg, VA, US, 24501Jan 8, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243510 - BakersfieldBakersfield, CA, US, 93301Jan 6, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90033435 - DenverDenver, CO, US, 80202Jan 6, 2022Assignment Clerk - 90116525 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 5, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - WashingtonWashingtonJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - OaklandOaklandJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee (Train Attendant) - ChicagoChicagoJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee (Train Attendant) - Los AngelesLos AngelesJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Auto Train - LortonLortonJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - New YorkNew YorkJan 4, 2022OBS Chef Trainee - 90281709 - SeattleSeattle, WA, US, 98134Dec 31, 2021GEB Baggageman/CSR/Clerk - 90289782 - PortlandPortland, OR, US, 97209Dec 23, 2021OBS TRAINEE (Train Attendant) 90266254 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60607Dec 21, 2021


----------



## WWW

EB trains 8/15 & 7/15 are on the Track Your Train map;

Track Your Train Map | Amtrak 

28 was there also until it arrived at Spokane

Glad to see the activity on the northern tier across cold country USA


----------



## neroden

DaveW said:


> happens once a week when you cut schedule to 3 times a week


Yes, and it's the main reason 3 a week is idiotic


----------



## tricia

Has Amtrak given any explanation for why these service cuts stretch all the way into March? If they're mainly dealing with lots of staff out sick due to omicron, surely that will resolve in weeks, not months.

Edit to add: Since last summer, I've been tracking county-by-county Covid stats in my 15-county congressional district. Here in western NC, omicron is spiking right now, but it appears we might be at or close to its peak already. My sense is that's similar to what's happening all over the country, with local/regional variations in severity and timing, within a fairly narrow time frame.


----------



## jis

tricia said:


> Has Amtrak given any explanation for why these service cuts stretch all the way into March? If they're mainly dealing with lots of staff out sick due to omicron, surely that will resolve in weeks, not months.
> 
> Edit to add: Since last summer, I've been tracking county-by-county Covid stats in my 15-county congressional district. Here in western NC, omicron is spiking right now, but it appears we might be at or close to its peak already. My sense is that's similar to what's happening all over the country, with local/regional variations in severity and timing, within a fairly narrow time frame.


What they have said is that they will reinstate service earlier if the situation improves enough to make it possible to do so. So the end of March dates are not cast in stone. The restoration dates are flexible governed by how things evolve.


----------



## Qapla

It seems that "staff out sick" is not the only cause of the shortage of qualified workers. They have been trying to hire new people to replace those gone permanently and it takes time to train them before they are allowed to go into service.


----------



## me_little_me

DaveW said:


> happens once a week when you cut schedule to 3 times a week


Nope! It happens because Amtrak chose it to happen. Witness the Southwest Chief. It will be running 5 days a week per the agent that had to rebook me - and the two days it will not be running are SUCCESSIVE DAYS! So while, yes, mathematically, you can't avoid successive days at three days a week, Amtrak made both the choice to go three days on some trains and the choice to go five days with successive days with no trains!


----------



## jis

tricia said:


> Has Amtrak given any explanation for why these service cuts stretch all the way into March? If they're mainly dealing with lots of staff out sick due to omicron, surely that will resolve in weeks, not months.
> 
> Edit to add: Since last summer, I've been tracking county-by-county Covid stats in my 15-county congressional district. Here in western NC, omicron is spiking right now, but it appears we might be at or close to its peak already. My sense is that's similar to what's happening all over the country, with local/regional variations in severity and timing, within a fairly narrow time frame.


To answer your specific question, here is what Trains Magazine reported in its on;ine Newsletter on the 14th of Jan:


> ...Amtrak said that while nearly 97% of employees are fully vaccinated, “several hundred of our on-board service personnel, conductors, engineers, and mechanical crews continue to be impacted by COVID infections or exposures … These Covid-related absences, when combined with the general skilled workforce shortage Amtrak and other transportation companies are facing, have reduced our ability to consistently deliver our current schedules and impacted the pace of hiring and training efforts.”


----------



## joelkfla

west point said:


> EDIT
> 
> But Amtrak is not hiring either T&E of OBS for last month except maybe 4 or5.
> just checked has now changed
> 
> ResetPASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90302846 - MilwaukeeMilwaukee, WI, US, 53203Jan 14, 2022Yard Master Chicago - 90003817 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60607Jan 13, 2022Chicago CCTD Qualified One Desk - 90196969 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60606Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302938 - JacksonvilleJacksonville, FL, US, 32209Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302974 - RensselaerRensselaer, NY, US, 12144Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302954 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302962 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302943 - BostonBoston, MA, US, 02110Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302959 - SpringfieldSpringfield, MA, US, 01103Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302949 - New HavenNew Haven, CT, US, 06519Jan 13, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302884 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20002Jan 12, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90302929 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 12, 2022PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - PortlandPortlandJan 11, 2022GEB BRIDGE OPERATOR - 90243641 - New LondonNew London, CT, US, 06320Jan 5, 2022
> Results *1 – 14* of *14* Page 1 of 1
> 
> 
> OBS TRAINEE -Lead Service Attendant- 90267846 - New OrleansNew Orleans, LA, US, 70113Jan 15, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90259758 - Salt Lake CitySalt Lake City, UT, US, 84101Jan 15, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90010831 - ClevelandCleveland, OH, US, 44114Jan 14, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90033083 - SalinasSalinas, CA, US, 93901Jan 10, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90265675 - JacksonJackson, MS, US, 39201Jan 9, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243511 - BirminghamBirmingham, AL, US, 35203Jan 9, 2022MEI Customer Service Representative - 90297423 - MeridianMeridian, MS, US, 39301Jan 9, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243518 - LynchburgLynchburg, VA, US, 24501Jan 8, 2022GEB CUSTOMER SERVICE REP - 90243510 - BakersfieldBakersfield, CA, US, 93301Jan 6, 2022Customer Service Representative - 90033435 - DenverDenver, CO, US, 80202Jan 6, 2022Assignment Clerk - 90116525 - New YorkNew York, NY, US, 10001Jan 5, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - WashingtonWashingtonJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - OaklandOaklandJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee (Train Attendant) - ChicagoChicagoJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee (Train Attendant) - Los AngelesLos AngelesJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Auto Train - LortonLortonJan 4, 2022OBS Trainee - Lead Service Attendant - New YorkNew YorkJan 4, 2022OBS Chef Trainee - 90281709 - SeattleSeattle, WA, US, 98134Dec 31, 2021GEB Baggageman/CSR/Clerk - 90289782 - PortlandPortland, OR, US, 97209Dec 23, 2021OBS TRAINEE (Train Attendant) 90266254 - ChicagoChicago, IL, US, 60607Dec 21, 2021


I figured out that GEB means Guaranteed Extra Board. I assume that means guaranteed number of hours per week.

But what does MEI mean?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

joelkfla said:


> I figured out that GEB means Guaranteed Extra Board. I assume that means guaranteed number of hours per week.
> 
> But what does MEI mean?


That's the station code for Meridian.


----------



## joelkfla

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> That's the station code for Meridian.


Thx. It's curious that it was the only opening preceded by a station code.


----------



## west point

MIRAILFAN said:


> how would they know 2 days ahead of service disription


 a look at mechanical hiring.

Sr Asset Specialist - 90232362 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 15, 2022Superintendent Mechanical II (Backshop) - 90299694 - WilmingtonWilmington, DE, US, 19802Jan 15, 2022Superintendent Mechanical I - 90240256 - Long Island CityLong Island City, NY, US, 11101Jan 15, 2022Motor Equip Opr - 90295676 - RensselaerRensselaer, NY, US, 12144Jan 15, 2022Lead Analyst - 90298642 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 15, 2022Sr Strategic Business Analyst / Industrial Engineer III - 90260058 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 15, 2022Electrical Engineer - 90249378 - BostonBoston, MA, US, 02110Jan 15, 2022Quality Process Engineer - 90297998 - Beech GroveBeech Grove, IN, US, 46107Jan 14, 2022Coach Cleaner - 90071265 - New OrleansNew Orleans, LA, US, 70125Jan 14, 2022Spring 2022-Electric Traction Engineering Intern - 90282903 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 14, 2022High Speed Spvr Tech - 90104767 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20018Jan 14, 2022CADD Engineer - 90300700 - WilmingtonWilmington, DE, US, 19802Jan 14, 2022Survey Technician Assistant - 90298459 - ProvidenceProvidence, RI, US, 02904Jan 13, 2022Hi Spd Elec Tech Trn - 90288110 - BostonBoston, MA, US, 02118Jan 13, 2022Coach Cleaner - 90027308 - SeattleSeattle, WA, US, 98134Jan 12, 2022Elct Jrnm Wk Tm Sea - 90109626 - SeattleSeattle, WA, US, 98134Jan 12, 2022Coach Cleaner - 90067560 - Newport NewsNewport News, VA, US, 23601Jan 12, 2022Electrician Journeyman - 90039521 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20018Jan 12, 2022Sht Mtl Wkr Journeyman - 90104771 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20018Jan 12, 2022Carmen Journeymen Ful - 90043259 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20002Jan 12, 2022Engineer - 90034318 - WashingtonWashington, DC, US, 20002Jan 12, 2022Sr Engineer - 90298382 - PhiladelphiaPhiladelphia, PA, US, 19104Jan 12, 2022B&B Mechanic - 90303839 - RensselaerRensselaer, NY, US, 12144Jan 11, 2022Helper - New Hire - 90303470 -Mid-Atlantic Division SouthBaltimore, MD, US, 21205Jan 11, 2022Trackman (New Hire) - 90303771 - North BrunswickNorth Brunswick, NJ, US, 08902Jan 11, 2022


----------



## Lonnie

me_little_me said:


> And mine from ABQ to CHI on the 15th is also gone. I'm on phone waiting to see if they will give me the same price on the outrageously priced trains a few days later.


Any luck? I hope so!


----------



## RebelRider

me_little_me said:


> And mine from ABQ to CHI on the 15th is also gone. I'm on phone waiting to see if they will give me the same price on the outrageously priced trains a few days later.



Anyone with affected reservations will be accommodated on another date or train at no additional charge, regardless of the current price. If the same space is not available resulting in a downgrade, the difference should be refunded, not put into an eVoucher.


----------



## niemi24s

Anyone having their hearts set on a trip to NOL on the LSL on 15 Feb will be disappointed to see this:


This is actually what Arrow barfed out a few hours ago, honest.


----------



## Cal

niemi24s said:


> Anyone having their hearts set on a trip to NOL on the LSL on 15 Feb will be disappointed to see this:
> View attachment 26770
> 
> This is actually what Arrow barfed out a few hours ago, honest.


Darn, I was really excited to do that. Oh well, I guess I can just use the Cresce- oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Zack

niemi24s said:


> Anyone having their hearts set on a trip to NOL on the LSL on 15 Feb will be disappointed to see this:
> View attachment 26770
> 
> This is actually what Arrow barfed out a few hours ago, honest.


I’ve noticed that, for whatever reason, if it’s a multi-segment trip and a portion of it has been canceled, it will only show the first segment of the trip as if it were direct. So here it would be 49 to CHI and 59 to NOL, but instead of showing as “Multiple Segments” like it usually would it only shows 49. 

If you were to search NYP to CHI on a day where the Capitol Limited was canceled, it would show 91 by itself as an option rather than “Multiple Segments” since a portion of that trip was canceled.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Zack said:


> I’ve noticed that, for whatever reason, if it’s a multi-segment trip and a portion of it has been canceled, it will only show the first segment of the trip as if it were direct. So here it would be 49 to CHI and 59 to NOL, but instead of showing as “Multiple Segments” like it usually would it only shows 49.
> 
> If you were to search NYP to CHI on a day where the Capitol Limited was canceled, it would show 91 by itself as an option rather than “Multiple Segments” since a portion of that trip was canceled.


The app shows it as two segments


----------



## GoAmtrak

I'm not sure if that is the best thread, but I read Amtrak ridership further declined significantly from a historical loss to 16 million in 2020 to 12 million in 2021. I'm deeply concerned by that.

There might be different strategies to tacle the declining ridership. But generally, I support efforts to do everything trains can ride. If it's possible to ride with a slightly reduced personnel, do it. If not, let's hire unemployed people who are vaccinated on a temporary basis. Perhaps this could help. 
I'm afraid if ridership doesn't recover quickly, the expansion plans might come under fire.

I don't know which way is the best concerning the Corona. Perhaps the government could try a spread of infection as the everyone had the chance to get the vaccine. But I don't know. Nobody can foresee the future. I guess this virus will stay and people must learn to deal with it without being in panic.


----------



## Maverickstation

One of the Downeaster Round Trips was canceled today (1/17/22), at first I thought it might have been weather related, BUT the RT cancelled is 
a mid-day run. 









Service Alerts - Amtrak Downeaster


Service Alerts




amtrakdowneaster.com


----------



## TinCan782

Analysis: A closer look at the impact of Amtrak’s cancellations
Connections are broken and corridors shortchanged in latest reductions

The article has a table showing the changes.









Analysis: A closer look at the impact of Amtrak’s cancellations - Trains


Revised Amtrak long-distance service schedules, announced Jan. 14 WASHINGTON — When Amtrak cut back most of its long-distance trains from daily operation in October 2020, in anticipation of reduced demand and a lack of federal funds to keep its network intact, the only day a traveler from...




www.trains.com


----------



## Zack

AmtrakBlue said:


> The app shows it as two segments
> View attachment 26771


The website is the only one that will show only the first segment.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Maverickstation said:


> One of the Downeaster Round Trips was canceled today (1/17/22), at first I thought it might have been weather related, BUT the RT cancelled is
> a mid-day run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Alerts - Amtrak Downeaster
> 
> 
> Service Alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amtrakdowneaster.com


Odd that the cancellation is for a Monday but weekend train numbers (49x) are listed.


----------



## jis

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Odd that the cancellation is for a Monday but weekend train numbers (49x) are listed.


Monday is a holiday this week. Maybe that explains the use of weekend schedule on Monday.


----------



## Exvalley

Inertia in large corporations is a hard thing to overcome. Even if Covid subsides, I will be surprised to see service return to normal levels earlier than announced - especially if the trains would run at low capacity since the booking window would be extremely short.

But I would love to be proven wrong!


----------



## jis

Moderator's Notes: A number of posts pertaining to an incident on the Silver Star near Lakeland today (1/18/22) have been moved to its own thread, since they don't have much to do with Amtrak Cancellations. Please post further information on the incident in the following new thread:






Silver Star incident near Lakeland (1/18/22)


Hour and a half delay leaving Tampa because of both signal and engine issues, according to our sleeper attendant. Now we’re stopped 8 miles short of Lakeland with all engines off. No power or HVAC, only lights working.




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Todd

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I'm doing Buffalo to Chicago (LSL), Chicago to Seattle (EB), Seattle to LA (CS), LA to NO (SL), and then NO to Buffalo (CONO/LSL) starting on 4/8....with 2 nights in each destination city (Seattle, LA, New Orleans)...

With new schedule, I'd have to leave a day later (which means a rescheduled EB) to leave on Saturday instead of Friday...which means only 1 night in Seattle...I'd also on the final segment have to spend a night in Chicago (unscheduled) to wait for LSL to get to Buffalo (can't now go on Wednesday)...

Currently I'm fine...the temporary schedule is only until the end of March, then back to normal...I have not yet been cancelled...but I am so afraid that Amtrak will wait until the first week of March to extend the "temporary schedule" through maybe June of something...if it is in the first week of March, I assume that most of the Saturday Empire Builder early in April (my current schedule is Friday as I mentioned) will be full and I won't get a full bedroom (which I currently have)...I can't change to Saturday yet because it would double my cost on that segment...I booked this trip almost a year in advance and now I don't know what to do...

Any recommendations other than cross your fingers? I'm thinking it is at least 70% that I'm screwed, anyone else feel better that my booked tickets are more likely to happen?

By the way, I'm currently scheduled on one ticket to go from NOL to Buffalo...current schedule means that I'd have to wait one night in Chicago to catch LSL...will Amtrak allow me to spend a night in Chicago and get same price (basically breaking up a straight trip) or will they force me to do a different NOL to Buffalo trip messing up my schedule in NOL...


----------



## me_little_me

Todd said:


> By the way, I'm currently scheduled on one ticket to go from NOL to Buffalo...current schedule means that I'd have to wait one night in Chicago to catch LSL...will Amtrak allow me to spend a night in Chicago and get same price (basically breaking up a straight trip) or will they force me to do a different NOL to Buffalo trip messing up my schedule in NOL...


In my case, I had planned on ABQ to CHI then overnight on my dime to take Cardinal. When the agent rescheduled, I told her the only option was two days later as the Cardinal only ran twice a week. She then saw that there would be a night in Chicago if she did that and asked me if I were paying for the night myself. I told her that that's what I had planned on the original trip to avoid missing the train and would do so after rescheduling. That was no problem to her and both changes were made at no cost increase. My guess is that if you're willing to pay for Chicago night, that wouldn't be a problem for a good agent.


----------



## Todd

I am planning on paying for Chicago...so thanks...

It will offset the lost night in Seattle (though I'd like to spend a second night because I've never been there)...

I almost wish that they had cancelled through April, so I could make finalized plans...


----------



## Oreius

The Keystones have also been reduced. Only 9 trains to Philadelphia plus the Pennsy. Of these, only 7 plus the Pennsy continue to NYP. This is for weekdays. On weekends, only 5 Keystones plus the Pennsy to Philadelphia. Of these, all 5 continue to NYP, plus the Pennsy.

Pre-Covid-19, there used to be 13 Keystones between Harrisburg and Philadelphia plus the Pennsy. Weekends had 8 Keystrones plus the Pennsy. Most continued to NYP.

Probably due to lack of demand. Most “Keystoners” were commuters between Lancaster and Philadelphia or Lancaster and Harrisburg and points between. Many companies in Philadelphia are still in the teleworking thing.

When I rode in February 2021, I was the lone schmuck who boarded at Elizabethtown! In the past, usually 10-20 other people would get on as well!


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: Comments relating to the cancellation of the Meteor and the combined Star/Meteor train were moved to a new thread. Please post future comments to that thread. Thank you.






Silver Star/Silver Meteor combined train (Jan - Oct 2022)


Though Atlantic Coast Service to Chicago without overnight at NEC-land apparently will not be possible. I wonder what is the volume of that connected trip. It would seem the Star’s schedule should be modified for the duration to insure connections at Washington and NYP. Too bad if you want...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## fdaley

Oreius said:


> The Keystones have also been reduced. Only 9 trains to Philadelphia plus the Pennsy. Of these, only 7 plus the Pennsy continue to NYP. This is for weekdays. On weekends, only 5 Keystones plus the Pennsy to Philadelphia. Of these, all 5 continue to NYP, plus the Pennsy.
> 
> Pre-Covid-19, there used to be 13 Keystones between Harrisburg and Philadelphia plus the Pennsy. Weekends had 8 Keystrones plus the Pennsy. Most continued to NYP.
> 
> Probably due to lack of demand. Most “Keystoners” were commuters between Lancaster and Philadelphia or Lancaster and Harrisburg and points between. Many companies in Philadelphia are still in the teleworking thing.
> 
> When I rode in February 2021, I was the lone schmuck who boarded at Elizabethtown! In the past, usually 10-20 other people would get on as well!



It's the same story for Empire Service. Business travel to NYC is still way down, and people are working and conferencing remotely to the extent possible. Pre-pandemic, there were 13 weekday trains each way between NYP and ALB, but starting next week there'll be nine, with the cuts especially targeted at trains that carried people from upstate to NYC for the day. Pre-pandemic, there were six NYP-bound trains that left Albany before noon; now there'll only be three. Returning, there'll only be one NYP departure remaining after 6 p.m. compared with three before the pandemic. In terms of the service level, it's like going back to the 1980s.


----------



## TheTuck

These 5x/weekly schedules are so poorly thought out, it will have numerous unintended consequences. This will likely outweigh any positive gains which are supposedly realized from the cuts; and I say supposedly because I do not know with certainty where these equipment/crew shortages exist. In fact, I don't think anyone knows, such is the nature of a virus. Amtrak could never possibly predict where its crew shortages may occur, yet it has predetermined what 2 days per week it won't have adequate staffing across the country.

There will inevitably be more cancellations and therefore more equipment and crews out of place, exactly what this "plan" was intended to prevent. Cancellations are on consecutive days, at BOTH originating points of a route: So on both Wed and Thurs, train 11 will not depart Seattle. Yet another train 14 will arrive on Wed resulting in two Starlights parked in Seattle until Fri and Sat. Meanwhile train 7's arrive Thu, Fri and Sat mornings with no #8 until Sat evening. As you might guess, this won't free up any equipment as numerous trainsets will remain parked 2 days a week across the system. OBS and T&E crews will have extra days added to their layovers or face lengthy deadhead trips; not the best plan for crew utilization either.

Amtrak obviously rushed this decision, as its rollout was done impressively bad. The decision was made late last week, and the schedule reductions were placed in the reservation system right away. Amtrak didn't bother issuing any notices to customers (or employees) until this Tuesday. In those 4 days, forums and online groups like this one had become the only sources of reliable information. Amtrak leadership dropped the ball so hard on this one. Many of its loyal customers and even employees may lose any remaining faith they had in Amtrak's ability to run its company.


----------



## OBS

TheTuck said:


> These 5x/weekly schedules are so poorly thought out, it will have numerous unintended consequences. This will likely outweigh any positive gains which are supposedly realized from the cuts; and I say supposedly because I do not know with certainty where these equipment/crew shortages exist. In fact, I don't think anyone knows, such is the nature of a virus. Amtrak could never possibly predict where its crew shortages may occur, yet it has predetermined what 2 days per week it won't have adequate staffing across the country.
> 
> There will inevitably be more cancellations and therefore more equipment and crews out of place, exactly what this "plan" was intended to prevent. Cancellations are on consecutive days, at BOTH originating points of a route: So on both Wed and Thurs, train 11 will not depart Seattle. Yet another train 14 will arrive on Wed resulting in two Starlights parked in Seattle until Fri and Sat. Meanwhile train 7's arrive Thu, Fri and Sat mornings with no #8 until Sat evening. As you might guess, this won't free up any equipment as numerous trainsets will remain parked 2 days a week across the system. OBS and T&E crews will have extra days added to their layovers or face lengthy deadhead trips; not the best plan for crew utilization either.
> 
> Amtrak obviously rushed this decision, as its rollout was done impressively bad. The decision was made late last week, and the schedule reductions were placed in the reservation system right away. Amtrak didn't bother issuing any notices to customers (or employees) until this Tuesday. In those 4 days, forums and online groups like this one had become the only sources of reliable information. Amtrak leadership dropped the ball so hard on this one. Many of its loyal customers and even employees may lose any remaining faith they had in Amtrak's ability to run its company.


Unfortunately, this type of Management has gone on for many years. It is frustrating but not surprising to employees.....


----------



## Mailliw

lordsigma said:


> And here it is in full form:
> 
> Capitol Limited Sunday - Thursday
> Lake Shore Thursday - Monday
> Empire Builder - Saturday - Wednesday
> Coast Starlight Friday - Tuesday
> CONO Monday - Friday
> Chief Wednesday - Sunday
> Zephyr Tuesday - Saturday
> Texas Eagle Friday - Tuesday


Two consecutive non-serice day? ***. I was going to take the Capitol Limited back from Chicago in March, but not anymore. Just got a cancelation notice.


----------



## fredmcain

Mailliw said:


> Two consecutive non-service day? ***. I was going to take the Capitol Limited back from Chicago in March, but not anymore. Just got a cancelation notice.



HEY ! Me too! I had two coach seats reserved on train #30 Chicago-Elkhart on March 18 and just received a cancellation notice by e-mail supposedly from Amtrak that the train has been cancelled "due to service disruptions"? HOW is this possible? That is nearly two months away! Are they cutting back on daily service again like they did back in 2020 and just calling it "service disruptions"?

Any ideas on this?


----------



## daybeers

Just saw this posted on Amtrak Alerts. I guess they posted it at 8:30AM for cancellations same day. Ridiculous.

Due to inclement weather conditions and for the safety of our customers and employees, Amtrak has made the following temporary service adjustments between Friday January 21 – Saturday January 22:

Friday January, 21:
• Northeast Regional train 93 (operating between Boston and Norfolk, Va.) is canceled
• Northeast Regional train 85 (operating between New York and Richmond, Va.) is canceled
• Northeast Regional train 125 (operating between New York and Newport News, Va.) will terminate in Richmond, Va.

Saturday January 22:
• Northeast Regional train 152 (operating between Washington, D.C. and New York) is canceled
• Northeast Regional train 164 (operating between Richmond, Va. and Boston) is canceled
• Northeast Regional train 82 (operating between Norfolk, Va. and Boston) will originate in Washington, D.C.
canceled
• Northeast Regional train 194 (operating between Newport News, Va. and Boston) will originate at Richmond, Va.

Amtrak needs to get their (stuff) together and not post these so late.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

fredmcain said:


> HEY ! Me too! I had two coach seats reserved on train #30 Chicago-Elkhart on March 18 and just received a cancellation notice by e-mail supposedly from Amtrak that the train has been cancelled "due to service disruptions"? HOW is this possible? That is nearly two months away! Are they cutting back on daily service again like they did back in 2020 and just calling it "service disruptions"?
> 
> Any ideas on this?


Due to staff shortages (aka COVID)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

daybeers said:


> Just saw this posted on Amtrak Alerts. I guess they posted it at 8:30AM for cancellations same day. Ridiculous.
> 
> Due to inclement weather conditions and for the safety of our customers and employees, Amtrak has made the following temporary service adjustments between Friday January 21 – Saturday January 22:
> 
> Friday January, 21:
> • Northeast Regional train 93 (operating between Boston and Norfolk, Va.) is canceled
> • Northeast Regional train 85 (operating between New York and Richmond, Va.) is canceled
> • Northeast Regional train 125 (operating between New York and Newport News, Va.) will terminate in Richmond, Va.
> 
> Saturday January 22:
> • Northeast Regional train 152 (operating between Washington, D.C. and New York) is canceled
> • Northeast Regional train 164 (operating between Richmond, Va. and Boston) is canceled
> • Northeast Regional train 82 (operating between Norfolk, Va. and Boston) will originate in Washington, D.C.
> canceled
> • Northeast Regional train 194 (operating between Newport News, Va. and Boston) will originate at Richmond, Va.
> 
> Amtrak needs to get their (stuff) together and not post these so late.


Hmm, maybe the weather reports weren't as bad earlier???


----------



## Ryan

Clearly they need to be able to see into the future better and get perfect weather forecasts at least 7 days in advance.


----------



## jebr

daybeers said:


> Amtrak needs to get their (stuff) together and not post these so late.



And if they cancelled the trains earlier and the storm didn't materialize there'd be people bringing out their pitchforks angry that Amtrak cancelled the trains for no reason. Frankly, I'd rather Amtrak wait and see what a forecast will be close-in before deciding to cancel a train due to weather; forecasted storm tracks aren't an exact science, especially further out.

What I would like to see Amtrak do is issue weather waivers when it looks like a storm may impact travel. Airlines do this - usually a couple days out airlines will issue a waiver for cities that appear to likely be impacted by a storm or other event, and affected passengers can proactively change their flight. Usually there's a short window (a few days to a week) where changes incur no cost (not even fare difference) and then a larger window (often as far as they've released their schedule) where there's no change fees but fare difference applies. For those with somewhat flexible plans, being able to proactively move their trip can be a huge help and save Amtrak time and money by not needing to figure out what to do with as many passengers suffering a last-minute cancellation.


----------



## daybeers

Omg that's not what I meant, just that 8:30AM seems a little late for these to be announced. It's sad a lot of the time these days trains aren't as reliable during winter weather as they used to be.


jebr said:


> And if they cancelled the trains earlier and the storm didn't materialize there'd be people bringing out their pitchforks angry that Amtrak cancelled the trains for no reason. Frankly, I'd rather Amtrak wait and see what a forecast will be close-in before deciding to cancel a train due to weather; forecasted storm tracks aren't an exact science, especially further out.


Ah, that is true. I agree with your interest in weather waivers, that makes a lot of sense. Probably something Amtrak IT can't do at the moment, but would certainly save a lot of time and headache being able to change without a fee or fare difference without calling and waiting on the phone.


----------



## MARC Rider

I just looked at weather.gov (US Weather Service), and the winter storm warning and advisories seem to be restricted to the Carolina coastal plain, the Virginia Tidewater and the southern Delmarva Peninsula. It's perfectly clear and calm, if cold, here in Baltimore. I could see them truncating the Carolinian, Newport News, and Norfolk trains at Richmond or Washington, and also perhaps cancelling the Silver Star and Palmetto, but why did they also cancel a Washington-New York train?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

'Here we are again': North Carolina braces for 2nd winter storm within 1 week


Another storm is barreling through the South Friday, bringing freezing rain, sleet and snow to some areas already hard-hit by winter weather.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## me_little_me

AmtrakBlue said:


> 'Here we are again': North Carolina braces for 2nd winter storm within 1 week
> 
> 
> Another storm is barreling through the South Friday, bringing freezing rain, sleet and snow to some areas already hard-hit by winter weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


And we in the western mountains of North Carolina got hit terribly by the weather today. I counted at least 100 tiny flurries of snow but they all disappeared when they hit the ground. No rain either.


----------



## MARC Rider

me_little_me said:


> And we in the western mountains of North Carolina got hit terribly by the weather today. I counted at least 100 tiny flurries of snow but they all disappeared when they hit the ground. No rain either.


According to the weather service, the winter storm warning was focused on the Carolina coastal plain, maybe extending to Raliegh and Greensboro.


----------



## west point

Freezing rain? You do not want to mess with it. It is too easy for any forecast to miss the track of a storm 50 or 100 miles. Way back when had a forecast of up to 1/2 inch of freezing rain. Well, forecast missed with getting 2 inches. The southern pines stared breaking with what sounded like 88s going off. Unable to leave for 4 days until dozer cleared street. Broken Pines kept fireplace warm. Power was off 6 days neighbor behind power out 3-1/2 weeks Loaned him power with a series of long extension cords which I still own. Clean up took several months but county could not pick up debris on street until late September.
How does that apply now? CSX and to a lesser extent NS may have thousands of trees on their lines. No one wants Amtrak trains caught in that case. Tose RRs do not clear their ROW since there are no longer signal lines to keep clear. Of course, the storm may move away, and no rail line will be impacted. But can Amtrak take the chance? No way.


----------



## jis

I got a curious SMS this morning saying something like "98 on 30th March is cancelled due to service disruption, please go to amtrak.com and..." followed by some instructions to get alternative arrangements taken care of. Me being lazy decided we'll take care of it later. Within half an hour I got a voice message saying the previous message was an error and should be ignored. I guess someone in the IT or booking department is learning hands on on the job


----------



## JoshP

Heads up, more cancellations:

The 89 the Palmetto will not operate Wednesday January 26, and train 90 the Palmetto will not operate Thursday January 27 account CSX trackwork. No alternative transportation to be provided. This also applies the Meteor cancellations so on these days only train runs on the corridor is Auto Train.

Poor thing


----------



## fillyjonk

Looks like some of the Eagles are cancelled for some March dates. I was considering booking a spring break trip to see my mother - could get up on the date I wanted, but both easy-return dates, there were ZERO roomettes or bedrooms (I will try again to see if there was a cancellation or of they somehow find more) but when I tried to return on the 17th (a day earlier than I might have), it simply said the train was cancelled. So I don't even know.

I'm more than a little disappointed; it's too far to drive, I won't fly, and....
oh well, guess I do spring break HERE and work instead.


Edited to add: aha, and dangit: temporary service reductions

Guess I try for visiting her in May....surely omicron will have receded by then? Surely? And we won't be onto pi just yet?


----------



## RebelRider

Amtrak has begun telling unions the Long Distance service reductions will continue past March. 

TLDR; Amtrak has no idea what it is doing.


----------



## Todd

As I suspected, end of March was a straw man...if so, my April long distance loop trip will become a messy problem...I just hope that they cancel April soon rather than put me in rescheduling at the last moment...


----------



## JoshP

My brother in law who works for Amtrak informed me that Amtrak is serious considering extending the service reductions until June 1 2022 instead of March 28th because they are very short on staff and trainsets so they want to wait until summer so things will get better from the wintry cold that breaks down the engines.


----------



## MARC Rider

JoshP said:


> so they want to wait until summer so things will get better from the wintry cold that breaks down the engines.


The "wintry cold" ends, even in the North, long before the summer.


----------



## MARC Rider

JoshP said:


> My brother in law who works for Amtrak informed me that Amtrak is serious considering extending the service reductions until June 1 2022 instead of March 28th because they are very short on staff and trainsets so they want to wait until summer so things will get better from the wintry cold that breaks down the engines.


"short on staff" -- well, it's a bureaucracy. Once they decide they need new people, it takes a while for all the various big shots to approve the positions (even if everyone agrees that the new positions are needed), then it takes time to hire -- you need to keep the position open for a while, then you have to sort through all the applicants, etc. Then there's process to bring the person on-board. That's all before any training. 

"short on trainsets" -- I guess that shows it was a dumb move to put all those cars into mothballs during the initial Covid shutdowns. I guess the staff shortage is also a reason why they can't get them out of mothballs quickly enough to increase consists. I hope if they do some kind of after-action review, they'll come to the conclusion that in similar events in the future, they should keep the rolling stock in operational condition, even if they have to cancel trains due to not enough passengers.

"wintry cold breaks down the engines" -- This, I think is bogus. Locomotives shouldn't be breaking down in March weather, even in the north. I guess the new Chargers can't come online fast enough.


----------



## fillyjonk

well, at least in the summer I have longer than a week that I could travel in, and I can pick the days, so provided they don't stop the Eagles altogether (not impossible, nothing is impossible in the world we're forced to live in now), I can make plans to go see her then

gonna wait a few weeks to book though in hopes Amtrak maybe has its early-summer poop in a better group by then.


----------



## Maverickstation

We are expecting a weekend storm for Greater Boston with snow totals around a foot and a half, as well as strong winds from early Saturday, continuing through the day. We'll have to see what service changes Amtrak announces.









10 snow maps showing predicted totals for Saturday


Here are maps showing predicted snow totals for Friday, January 28th and Saturday, January 29th in the Boston region.



www.boston.com


----------



## Law638

i understand what this means because I had to change all my reservations on my round trip cross country trip due to a cancellation of my CS leg. But this notification is displayed on all my reservations. Is there’s a chance that I may get another cancellation on one of my legs of my cross country trip?


----------



## lordsigma

RebelRider said:


> Amtrak has begun telling unions the Long Distance service reductions will continue past March.
> 
> TLDR; Amtrak has no idea what it is doing.



If there is an across the board extension of the status quo until June 1 I would hope that RPA/advocacy groups would push allies in congress to push the leadership (and engage the OIG if necessary) to provide a little bit of transparency into this decision making given what the law says. Amtrak is not supposed to be reducing frequencies less than daily except in operational emergencies. One can accept that at the moment with a late March resumption but June 1 is a rather extended disruption that WILL negatively impact ridership and they should be prepared to provide data supporting why it is necessary.


----------



## John Bredin

Maverickstation said:


> We are expecting a weekend storm for Greater Boston with snow totals around a foot and a half, as well as strong winds from early Saturday, continuing through the day. We'll have to see what service changes Amtrak announces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 snow maps showing predicted totals for Saturday
> 
> 
> Here are maps showing predicted snow totals for Friday, January 28th and Saturday, January 29th in the Boston region.
> 
> 
> 
> www.boston.com


Train 48/448 of the 28th is cancelled due to the storm.

On one hand, I don't want to second-guess Amtrak, which is facing staffing shortages in addition to foul weather, so there's a whole lot less "slack" or "give" in the system. Not to mention the bad publicity from the Southeast snowstorm not long ago.

On the other hand, I took 448 all the way CHI-BOS on Christmas Day 2010 and arrived in Boston in the teeth of a blizzard. As I walked from South Station to my hotel a few blocks away, the streets were plowed (and mostly empty given the weather and the late hour) and the sidewalks well-shoveled but there was a waist-high wall of snow between them except at the intersections.


----------



## fredmcain

AmtrakBlue said:


> Due to staff shortages (aka COVID)
> 
> View attachment 26891


Amtrak Blue,

Is this table for sure right? It shows train #'s 30 and 48-448 as operating westbound. I thought that even numbers ran east and odd numbers west or, did Amtrak change that at some point?

Regards,
Fred M. Cain


----------



## jis

fredmcain said:


> Amtrak Blue,
> 
> Is this table for sure right? It shows train #'s 30 and 48-448 as operating westbound. I thought that even numbers ran east and odd numbers west or, did Amtrak change that at some point?
> 
> Regards,
> Fred M. Cain


Thanks for noticing. The directions are all mixed up. Indeed there are many errors about the direction. The departure cities are wrong too in some cases. I will create a correct version of this later this evening and replace the erroneous one.


----------



## oregon pioneer

I am wondering what Amtrak will do with me if I miss my Saturday departure on the CZ #5 from Chicago due to a late arrival by the #449 LSL… just hypothetical at this point. No reason to think it will happen.

But are there any examples yet?


----------



## jis

jis said:


> fredmcain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak Blue,
> 
> Is this table for sure right? It shows train #'s 30 and 48-448 as operating westbound. I thought that even numbers ran east and odd numbers west or, did Amtrak change that at some point?
> 
> Regards,
> Fred M. Cain
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for noticing. The directions are all mixed up. Indeed there are many errors about the direction. The departure cities are wrong too in some cases. I will create a correct version of this later this evening and replace the erroneous one.
Click to expand...

I have installed a corrected version at:






Amtrak LD days of operation through October 2022


Thanks to @AmtrakBlue for this attachment, I thought it would be worthwhile making it available as a sticky at the top for everyone's reference. Updated days of operation (4/18/22) based on best information available but yet to be officially confirmed by Amtrak. Some details may change. We will...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## west point

These cancellations and remaining are a disaster. The Crescent not operating Tue and WED are 2 days it operates from ATL on time. Mon and THUR are other days. All days during the NS cancellations south of ATL. Therefore, only MON and THUR can it get reliable connections for Carolinian. Capitol. Then the everyday Star is too late at NEC for connections.


----------



## Maelstrom

Coast Starlight and Empire Builder both canceled from their Seattle departure today.


----------



## Sidney

Maelstrom said:


> Coast Starlight and Empire Builder both canceled from their Seattle departure today.


The CS was canceled yesterday from Sea and Lax,not today,Friday. Sure hope I'm right since I am on the CS tomorrow from San Jose to Lax .


----------



## Maverickstation

The snow storm for Greater Boston has been upgraded with Blizzard Warnings now in effect for the weekend. The heaviest snow will hug the 95/NEC Corridor.









Maps: Blizzard warning in effect for much of Eastern Mass., all of R.I., with predicted totals of up to two feet - The Boston Globe


Cape Cod recorded wind gusts of more than 60 miles per hour Saturday, with Provincetown registering a gust at 76 mph.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Zack

Maelstrom said:


> Coast Starlight and Empire Builder both canceled from their Seattle departure today.


That’s “normal” for the new schedules. The Empire Builder is canceled Thursday and Friday every week and the Coast Starlight is canceled Tuesday and Wednesday each week. Almost all long distance trains are being cut back to 5 days a week until at least March 27th. A few pages back on this thread has the exact days for each train.


----------



## jis

Zack said:


> That’s “normal” for the new schedules. The Empire Builder is canceled Thursday and Friday every week and the Coast Starlight is canceled Tuesday and Wednesday each week. Almost all long distance trains are being cut back to 5 days a week until at least March 27th. A few pages back on this thread has the exact days for each train.


See Amtrak LD Days of Operation through end of March


----------



## Zack

Amtrak has published its cancellations/modifications due to the 1/29 winter storm. I was supposed to take the Cardinal eastbound yesterday but canceled because of the weather. My would-be return flights have already been canceled with no alternatives unless I got off before PHL so looks like I made the right call.

Saturday, January 29:

All Acela Service (operating between Washington, D.C. and Boston) is cancelled
All Northeast Regional Service between Boston and New York is cancelled
Limited Northeast Regional Service between New York and Washington, D.C. and points south.
Lakeshore Limited trains 49/449 (operating between Chicago and New York) are cancelled
All Springfield Shuttle service between New Haven and Greenfield, Mass. is cancelled
Limited Downeaster Service (operating between Brunswick, Maine to Boston)
Limited Empire Service (operating between New York and Albany)
Limited Keystone Service will operate between Philadelphia and Harrisburg ONLY
Carolinian/Piedmont train 80 (operating between Charlotte and New York) will terminate in Washington, D.C.
Palmetto train 90 (operating between New York and Savannah, Ga.) will terminate in Washington, D.C.

Sunday, January 30:

Northeast Regional trains 150 & 160 (operating between Boston and New York) are cancelled
Downeaster Service train 690 (operating between Brunswick, Maine to Boston) is cancelled
Northeast Regional train 195 (operating between Boston and Richmond, Va.) will originate in New York
Northeast Regional train 99 (operating between Boston and Newport News, Va.) will originate in New York
Carolinian train 79 (operating between Charlotte and New York) will originate at Washington, D.C


----------



## MARC Rider

Zack said:


> Amtrak has published its cancellations/modifications due to the 1/29 winter storm. I was supposed to take the Cardinal eastbound yesterday but canceled because of the weather. My would-be return flights have already been canceled with no alternatives unless I got off before PHL so looks like I made the right call.
> 
> Saturday, January 29:
> 
> All Acela Service (operating between Washington, D.C. and Boston) is cancelled
> All Northeast Regional Service between Boston and New York is cancelled
> Limited Northeast Regional Service between New York and Washington, D.C. and points south.
> Lakeshore Limited trains 49/449 (operating between Chicago and New York) are cancelled
> All Springfield Shuttle service between New Haven and Greenfield, Mass. is cancelled
> Limited Downeaster Service (operating between Brunswick, Maine to Boston)
> Limited Empire Service (operating between New York and Albany)
> Limited Keystone Service will operate between Philadelphia and Harrisburg ONLY
> Carolinian/Piedmont train 80 (operating between Charlotte and New York) will terminate in Washington, D.C.
> Palmetto train 90 (operating between New York and Savannah, Ga.) will terminate in Washington, D.C.


Just looked at weather.gov. Looks like this storm is going to be pretty brutal from Wilmington all the way up into Maine. As usual, so far this year, Baltimore and Washington have dodged another bullet. (They're predicting 1 to 3 inches for us.) Anyone living up that way, be safe!


----------



## JoshP

Zack said:


> Amtrak has published its cancellations/modifications due to the 1/29 winter storm. I was supposed to take the Cardinal eastbound yesterday but canceled because of the weather. My would-be return flights have already been canceled with no alternatives unless I got off before PHL so looks like I made the right call.
> 
> Saturday, January 29:
> 
> All Acela Service (operating between Washington, D.C. and Boston) is cancelled
> All Northeast Regional Service between Boston and New York is cancelled
> Limited Northeast Regional Service between New York and Washington, D.C. and points south.
> Lakeshore Limited trains 49/449 (operating between Chicago and New York) are cancelled
> All Springfield Shuttle service between New Haven and Greenfield, Mass. is cancelled
> Limited Downeaster Service (operating between Brunswick, Maine to Boston)
> Limited Empire Service (operating between New York and Albany)
> Limited Keystone Service will operate between Philadelphia and Harrisburg ONLY
> Carolinian/Piedmont train 80 (operating between Charlotte and New York) will terminate in Washington, D.C.
> Palmetto train 90 (operating between New York and Savannah, Ga.) will terminate in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Sunday, January 30:
> 
> Northeast Regional trains 150 & 160 (operating between Boston and New York) are cancelled
> Downeaster Service train 690 (operating between Brunswick, Maine to Boston) is cancelled
> Northeast Regional train 195 (operating between Boston and Richmond, Va.) will originate in New York
> Northeast Regional train 99 (operating between Boston and Newport News, Va.) will originate in New York
> Carolinian train 79 (operating between Charlotte and New York) will originate at Washington, D.C



My question, if this is in the case, then why Silver Star 91 is running? Make no sense? I'm confused.


----------



## joelkfla

JoshP said:


> My question, if this is in the case, then why Silver Star 91 is running? Make no sense? I'm confused.


New England is getting the worst of it. NYC & Newark are forecast to get up to 8"; I-95 south from there is forecast at 5" or less. According to the list, Amtrak has canceled service between NYP & BOS, but is maintaining limited service between NYC & WAS.


----------



## neroden

The Lake Shore Limited New York section cancellation seems completely unjustified; we're not getting 
ANY snow from Chicago to Albany, and I think they can get one train through from Albany to NYC given that Metro-North is running.


----------



## Exvalley

neroden said:


> The Lake Shore Limited New York section cancellation seems completely unjustified; we're not getting
> ANY snow from Chicago to Albany, and I think they can get one train through from Albany to NYC given that Metro-North is running.


Maybe it has more to do with no cafe car available to the coach passengers.


----------



## OBS

Exvalley said:


> Maybe it has more to do with no cafe car available to the coach passengers.


More likely has to do with lack of staff at NYP and Sunnyside Yard...


----------



## TheCrescent

JoshP said:


> My question, if this is in the case, then why Silver Star 91 is running? Make no sense? I'm confused.



Same for the Crescent. I'm thinking that Amtrak might just be watching the weather and will cancel the train a few hours before departure, but I have no idea.


----------



## jis

This is almost funny...

If Amtrak cancels all trains people complain.

If they manage to get a few trains through they complain about getting confused.


----------



## John from RI

Amtrak has annulled all Saturday trains on the Shoreline between New York and Boston because of weather. In Connecticut as far north as Stonington total snowfall is reported as 4 inches so why can't trains run as far as New London?

Providence reports 12 inches of snow. That is a lot deeper but I have taken the train from New York to Providence in past years when the snow was deeper than that. No doubt there would be delays. But why just shut down the service. 

Massachusetts reports up to 20 inches of snow. Again, that would cause delays but why shut down the service? Amtrak runs through much deeper snow in the mid-west. 

A real advantage of trains is that they run when nothing else can get through, when major highways are shout down and planes cannot fly. At least that used to be true.


----------



## SarahZ

John from RI said:


> Amtrak has annulled all Saturday trains on the Shoreline between New York and Boston because of weather. In Connecticut as far north as Stonington total snowfall is reported as 4 inches so why can't trains run as far as New London?
> 
> Providence reports 12 inches of snow. That is a lot deeper but I have taken the train from New York to Providence in past years when the snow was deeper than that. No doubt there would be delays. But why just shut down the service.
> 
> Massachusetts reports up to 20 inches of snow. Again, that would cause delays but why shut down the service? Amtrak runs through much deeper snow in the mid-west.
> 
> A real advantage of trains is that they run when nothing else can get through, when major highways are shout down and planes cannot fly. At least that used to be true.


There may be issues getting crew to the stations. Additionally, there could be issues with frozen switches.

20” of fresh snow in the Midwest is extremely uncommon. We don’t get that much at a time, unless it drifts after a particularly bad storm, and the trains tend to plow through it before it even gets to that point.


----------



## Asher

SarahZ said:


> There may be issues getting crew to the stations. Additionally, there could be issues with frozen switches.
> 
> 20” of fresh snow in the Midwest is extremely uncommon. We don’t get that much at a time, unless it drifts after a particularly bad storm, and the trains tend to plow through it before it even gets to that point.


I’ll agree. It’s more than the train plowing through, not to mention passengers and crew getting plowed getting to the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

John from RI said:


> Amtrak has annulled all Saturday trains on the Shoreline between New York and Boston because of weather. In Connecticut as far north as Stonington total snowfall is reported as 4 inches so why can't trains run as far as New London?
> 
> Providence reports 12 inches of snow. That is a lot deeper but I have taken the train from New York to Providence in past years when the snow was deeper than that. No doubt there would be delays. But why just shut down the service.
> 
> Massachusetts reports up to 20 inches of snow. Again, that would cause delays but why shut down the service? Amtrak runs through much deeper snow in the mid-west.
> 
> A real advantage of trains is that they run when nothing else can get through, when major highways are shout down and planes cannot fly. At least that used to be true.


In addition to the potential large snow totals, this was expected to become, and did, a bomb cyclone which means hurricane strength winds. High winds mean chance of trees, wires, etc falling onto the tracks.


----------



## SarahZ

Ten states in the Northeast/East are under a blizzard warning, and all of them are along the coast. 

I wouldn’t expect my crew to head in under those conditions, and people shouldn’t be traveling unless it’s a dire emergency. I don’t blame them for canceling the trains.


----------



## Mailliw

Mailliw said:


> Two consecutive non-serice day? ***. I was going to take the Capitol Limited back from Chicago in March, but not anymore. Just got a cancelation notice.


So I rebooked on the LSL westbound leaving March 11th, no problems. Now that train is showing Canceled and I can't modify it in the app; it says I need to call Amtrak. But the app will also let me book an entirely new LSL for the same date and itinerary? ***? I'm confused and passed now.


----------



## Maverickstation

John from RI said:


> A real advantage of trains is that they run when nothing else can get through, when major highways are shout down and planes cannot fly. At least that used to be true.



You answered your own question, passenger trains may have BEEN able to run when other modes were unable to, but that has not been the case for along time now.

Amtrak was 100% correct is canceling all NEC service to and from Boston on Saturday, as we had a BLIZZARD Warning in effect. A blizzard is only called when you extremely high winds, in addition to snow. This combination can wreck havoc on electric operations along the NEC. Back in the day when the NEC was not electrified east of New Haven you may have gotten older generation diesels through, but even then you had to deal with fallen trees, and major snow drifts. 

The last thing Amtrak needed to deal with yesterday (1/29) would have been stranded trains, and reports from passengers sitting in cold, dark, trains.

Ken


----------



## Michigan Mom

Been watching the Wolverines and no cancellations as yet, although all the Michigan routes have been showing some degrees of delay. But all running! "Amtrak Alerts" on Twitter mentioned equipment problems at the origin, so maybe the cold is involved. Next weekend is forecast to be even colder.


----------



## me_little_me

Mailliw said:


> So I rebooked on the LSL westbound leaving March 11th, no problems. Now that train is showing Canceled and I can't modify it in the app; it says I need to call Amtrak. But the app will also let me book an entirely new LSL for the same date and itinerary? ***? I'm confused and passed now.


Time to call, even if the app lets you book. It may be invalid. Note that the agent should rebook you on another date at no increase in cost.


----------



## Mailliw

I called this morning. The LSL isn't really canceled that day; somehow the reservation was flagged as canceled because it was originally for the Capitol Limited. Tracy corrected it for me and got my e-ticket pushed through. It was surprisingly painless.


----------



## lordsigma

I was talking to an agent today as I had two silver star trips show up the same way. Apparently Something in the system changed for codes for sleepers. They are retiring the separate codes in Arrow for Viewliner sleeper rooms - now they use are using the same Superliner codes across the system. This change went into effect over the last couple days and it seems in the app the train sometimes shows up as canceled on the res. To clear it up just call in or see a station agent and they can fix it.


----------



## fredmcain

SarahZ said:


> Ten states in the Northeast/East are under a blizzard warning, and all of them are along the coast.
> 
> I wouldn’t expect my crew to head in under those conditions, and people shouldn’t be traveling unless it’s a dire emergency. I don’t blame them for canceling the trains.



How often did these kinds of cancellations happen back in the Pennsylvania and New Haven Railroad days?

I remember one really bad snowstorm when I was a kid in the early '60s. All planes were grounded and nothing in the way of ground transportation moved between Washington and New York. Nothing, that is _EXCEPT_ the Pennsy. They kept their trains running and somehow those powerful GG1s got their passengers through.

It seems to me like we've lost something here.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

fredmcain said:


> How often did these kinds of cancellations happen back in the Pennsylvania and New Haven Railroad days?
> 
> I remember one really bad snowstorm when I was a kid in the early '60s. All planes were grounded and nothing in the way of ground transportation moved between Washington and New York. Nothing, that is _EXCEPT_ the Pennsy. They kept their trains running and somehow those powerful GG1s got their passengers through.
> 
> It seems to me like we've lost something here.


The trees were much smaller back in the early '60's. They've been growing for 60 years and can now reach across all the tracks when they fall.


----------



## jruff001

fredmcain said:


> How often did these kinds of cancellations happen back in the Pennsylvania and New Haven Railroad days?
> 
> I remember one really bad snowstorm when I was a kid in the early '60s. All planes were grounded and nothing in the way of ground transportation moved between Washington and New York. Nothing, that is _EXCEPT_ the Pennsy. They kept their trains running and somehow those powerful GG1s got their passengers through.
> 
> It seems to me like we've lost something here.


Every time there are weather-related cancellations it seems like people claim that never happened in the "good old days" and that somehow the trains kept running and the crews made it to work no matter what.

I think people have selective memories.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

It's Winter Storm Landon's turn to cancel trains preemptively.


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: posts related to Amtrak job openings were moved from this thread to the existing Careers on the Rails thread in the AU Lounge. Thank you keeping your posts in this thread on the topic of Cancellations.



https://www.amtraktrains.com/threads/careers-on-the-rails.72257/page-12#post-941697


----------



## John Bredin

AmtrakBlue said:


> It's Winter Storm Landon's turn to cancel trains preemptively.
> 
> View attachment 26965


1) What path is this storm taking that the CONO, Cardinal, and Capitol Limited are affected but the Lake Shore Limited isn't? Or are Wed/Thu the days the LSL doesn't run?
2) Lincoln 305 and 307 (cancelled on the 2nd) overlap significantly with 304 and 306 going the other way, which aren't cancelled. Ditto Lincoln 300 and 302 (cancelled on the 3rd) overlapping not-cancelled 301 and 303.


----------



## Qapla

Winter storm Landon is supposed to stretch from Texas all the way to NY with heavy snow in various areas including the routes areas the trains need to pass through to head out of Chicago and WDC - last time I saw the forecast on TWC

Here is a page with a good video showing the track








Winter Storm Landon Spreading a 2,000 Mile-Long Mess of Heavy Snow, Ice From Texas to the Midwest and Northeast | The Weather Channel


Another major winter storm is underway, and it will contribute to serious travel headaches and damaging ice accumulations. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## west point

From trains news wire
There was good news in the infection and quarantine figures for Amtrak: The number of employees out sick or quarantined due to COVID-19 has declined 85% from a peak of 722 the week ending Jan. 1.

So 15% out does that equate 109? Certainly enough to operate more trains daily? Is the 722 all T&E?


----------



## Maverickstation

The next weather event in New England is due on Friday when freezing rain and sleet are forecast, after rain from Thursday afternoon into early Friday, before the temperature drops. Stay tuned on this one........


----------



## Exvalley

west point said:


> From trains news wire
> There was good news in the infection and quarantine figures for Amtrak: The number of employees out sick or quarantined due to COVID-19 has declined 85% from a peak of 722 the week ending Jan. 1.
> 
> So 15% out does that equate 109? Certainly enough to operate more trains daily? Is the 722 all T&E?


The way the numbers are trending bodes well for the resumption of full service in March.


----------



## Rover

Maverickstation said:


> The next weather event in New England is due on Friday when freezing rain and sleet are forecast, after rain from Thursday afternoon into early Friday, before the temperature drops. Stay tuned on this one........





https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/long-duration-storm-to-threaten-snow-ice-flooding-northeast/1134891



Snow coming across the US with some freezing Rain. I wonder if some runs will be cancelled preemptively...???


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Rover said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/long-duration-storm-to-threaten-snow-ice-flooding-northeast/1134891
> 
> 
> 
> Snow coming across the US with some freezing Rain. I wonder if some runs will be cancelled preemptively...???
> 
> View attachment 26971


See post #252


----------



## fredmcain

One thing I'm wondering about here: With these bad winter storm forecasts, are CSX and Norfolk Southern pre-emptively grinding to a halt as well? Or are they making efforts to keep running?

Regards,
Fred M. Cain


----------



## fredmcain

Exvalley said:


> The way the numbers are trending bodes well for the resumption of full service in March.



Well, that all depends upon whether Amtrak management was really short that much help due to sickness, or, were they using the pandemic as an excuse to cut service? I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## joelkfla

fredmcain said:


> One thing I'm wondering about here: With these bad winter storm forecasts, are CSX and Norfolk Southern pre-emptively grinding to a halt as well? Or are they making efforts to keep running?
> 
> Regards,
> Fred M. Cain


I dunno, but they wouldn't have to deal with the headache of feeding and caring for hundreds of passengers being stuck on a train for hours, and the concomitant bad press.

Do freight locomotives carry stores of emergency food and water for the crew in case they're stuck and unreachable?


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Do freight locomotives carry stores of emergency food and water for the crew in case they're stuck and unreachable?


I suspect whatever happens to fit in the Engineer's cooler is what they have. I somehow doubt that the freight railroads maintain a catering department to make food arrangements for their staff. But of course, wonders never cease and I could be totally wrong too.


----------



## fredmcain

Exvalley said:


> I dunno, but they wouldn't have to deal with the headache of feeding and caring for hundreds of passengers being stuck on a train for hours, and the concomitant bad press.
> 
> <SNIP>



True. But, has the "err on the side of caution" mentality been taken too far? If Amtrak could get people home safely, albeit late, in a blizzard where planes and automobiles can't, that would surely be a feather in Amtrak's cap.

This would also help strengthen public support for passenger trains. "They're there when we really need them the most".

Regards,


----------



## jis

fredmcain said:


> True. But, has the "err on the side of caution" mentality been taken too far? If Amtrak could get people home safely, albeit late, in a blizzard where planes and automobiles can't, that would surely be a feather in Amtrak's cap.
> 
> This would also help strengthen public support for passenger trains. "They're there when we really need them the most".
> 
> Regards,


Unfortunately, what happened in Virginia a few weeks back is very fresh in the minds of everyone, and it is unlikely that Amtrak will risk another one of those so soon after that. I don't think Virignia incidents strengthened public support at all. Basically trains, planes and automobiles all couldn't with the same level of chaos in each mode. Planes cancelled in a timely manner. Amtrak didn't.

It really is a myth in the minds of ardent railfans that in today's penny pinching business environment trains do any better than any other mode.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> I suspect whatever happens to fit in the Engineer's cooler is what they have. I somehow doubt that the freight railroads maintain a catering department to make food arrangements for their staff. But of course, wonders never cease and I could be totally wrong too.


No, I was thinking more along the lines of a "To be opened only in case of emergency" locker filled with Armageddon-safe food and water that could be replaced every 5 years.

WDW even has an emergency kit in every Skyliner gondola reportedly stocked with packets of drinking water, some sort of carb snack, and a bag to receive bodily waste, in case of another multi-hour emergency stop 30 feet up in the air.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> No, I was thinking more along the lines of a "To be opened only in case of emergency" locker filled with Armageddon-safe food and water that could be replaced every 5 years.
> 
> WDW even has an emergency kit in every Skyliner gondola reportedly stocked with packets of drinking water, some sort of carb snack, and a bag to receive bodily waste, in case of another multi-hour emergency stop 30 feet up in the air.


I don't know. Only one of our resident Engineers can say definitively I suppose.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> WDW even has an emergency kit in every Skyliner gondola reportedly stocked with packets of drinking water, some sort of carb snack, and a bag to receive bodily waste, in case of another multi-hour emergency stop 30 feet up in the air.


Dang, if I knew that last week I would have snooped for that “locker”.


----------



## neroden

I don't have a problem with some preemptive cancellations due to weather, but the current Amtrak process seems... totally half-assed. The LSL was cancelled when the storm wasn't going to touch anything from Albany to Chicago, and while other trains continued to run from Albany to NY. Now, with a storm which is actually supposed to cross the LSL's path, the LSL isn't cancelled.

I prefer competence.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

neroden said:


> I don't have a problem with some preemptive cancellations due to weather, but the current Amtrak process seems... totally half-assed. The LSL was cancelled when the storm wasn't going to touch anything from Albany to Chicago, and while other trains continued to run from Albany to NY. Now, with a storm which is actually supposed to cross the LSL's path, the LSL isn't cancelled.
> 
> I prefer competence.


Well the LSL is not operating on Tuesday's & Wednesday's. I don't know the timing of the storm, but that may be why, for at least one of the days.


----------



## Maverickstation

Here the latest weather updates for Southern New England on Friday, the day will be a mess.









What forecasters are saying about the sleet and freezing rain on Friday


Forecasters are predicting freezing rain and sleet will impact Massachusetts on Friday. Read more on Boston.com.



www.boston.com


----------



## oregon pioneer

Maverickstation said:


> Here the latest weather updates for Southern New England on Friday, the day will be a mess.



Well, hopefully a couple inches “north of the Mass Pike” won’t cause a cancellation or big delay. I’ve been worried about my trip west, because if my Friday LSL doesn’t get to CHI in time for my Saturday CZ, there won’t be another CZ till Tuesday, and that would be a BIG headache for me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

oregon pioneer said:


> Well, hopefully a couple inches “north of the Mass Pike” won’t cause a cancellation or big delay. I’ve been worried about my trip west, because if my Friday LSL doesn’t get to CHI in time for my Saturday CZ, there won’t be another CZ till Tuesday, and that would be a BIG headache for me.


You might consider changing your future trips east to the summer.  Hope your LSL is running and arrives in CHI in time to catch the CZ.


----------



## lordsigma

oregon pioneer said:


> Well, hopefully a couple inches “north of the Mass Pike” won’t cause a cancellation or big delay. I’ve been worried about my trip west, because if my Friday LSL doesn’t get to CHI in time for my Saturday CZ, there won’t be another CZ till Tuesday, and that would be a BIG headache for me.


May consider changing to the Thursday lake shore and overnighting in Chicago if that’s an option affordability wise for you to avoid any headaches.


----------



## PaulM

Exvalley said:


> The way the numbers are trending bodes well for the resumption of full service in March.


I don't know! Amtrak.com show only the Silver Star from ORL to RGH


----------



## PaulM

Of course the Meteor doesn't call at RGH


----------



## oregon pioneer

Friday’s LSLreservation currently saying “canceled.” Stay tuned…


----------



## oregon pioneer

oregon pioneer said:


> Friday’s LSLreservation currently saying “canceled.” Stay tuned…



When I check train status for the same train the Amtrak site says “on time.” And I have not received any emails. Typical… I’m not going to waste my time calling them yet.


----------



## oregon pioneer

For anyone with the same issue, yes the train is running today. I wanted to make sure there would not be an issue with my ticket or reservation so I just called Amtrak. My requested callback came within ten minutes, and a pleasant agent assured me they had just “changed our coding” and there is no issue with my ticket. So, typical Amtrak technical incompetence. From the customer’s standpoint, there is a big difference between a change in coding, and a scheduling nightmare. But you have to call Amtrak either way, just to find out which it is.


----------



## Michigan Mom

So you should be OK to get out of Chicago? SE Michigan did get a respectable amount of snow over the 2 days. All 3 Wolverine round trips to Chicago were cancelled yesterday. I was actually supposed to be in Detroit on Wednesday and Thursday but cancelled my plans before the train cancelled.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Michigan Mom said:


> So you should be OK to get out of Chicago? SE Michigan did get a respectable amount of snow over the 2 days. All 3 Wolverine round trips to Chicago were cancelled yesterday. I was actually supposed to be in Detroit on Wednesday and Thursday but cancelled my plans before the train cancelled.



i think the train ahead of us would have also gone through the worst of it, and they arrived three hours late today, still adequate for the connection. I hope we make it…


----------



## fredmcain

jis said:


> It really is a myth in the minds of ardent railfans that in today's penny pinching business environment trains do any better than any other mode.



Uh, well, not sure about the penny pinching part but I was just wondering about the direct effects of the weather. For snow to reach axles on trains, the snow (or its associated drifts) needs to reach at _LEAST_ two feet. The storm of late last week didn't reach anything near that. Most of the line east of Chicago was covered with snow to a depth of about 10" - not enough to stop a train. So, why were the L.D. trains out of Chicago to the East cancelled? 

I live close enough to the NS Chicago line that I could hear the freight trains really rolling throughout the "blizzard". So, the line was clearly open. So, the real question in my mind, is this really and truly a weather issue or is it a management problem?

Or is the real hold up is getting crews to their terminals? If so, then something else needs to be looked at.

Regards,
Fred M. Cain


----------



## AmtrakBlue

fredmcain said:


> Uh, well, not sure about the penny pinching part but I was just wondering about the direct effects of the weather. For snow to reach axles on trains, the snow (or its associated drifts) needs to reach at _LEAST_ two feet. The storm of late last week didn't reach anything near that. Most of the line east of Chicago was covered with snow to a depth of about 10" - not enough to stop a train. So, why were the L.D. trains out of Chicago to the East cancelled?
> 
> I live close enough to the NS Chicago line that I could hear the freight trains really rolling throughout the "blizzard". So, the line was clearly open. So, the real question in my mind, is this really and truly a weather issue or is it a management problem?
> 
> Or is the real hold up is getting crews to their terminals? If so, then something else needs to be looked at.
> 
> Regards,
> Fred M. Cain


Ice, wind, trees falling on to tracks. Plus road conditions should a relief crew need to get to a train, assuming there’s a relief crew available.


----------



## MARC Rider

fredmcain said:


> Uh, well, not sure about the penny pinching part but I was just wondering about the direct effects of the weather. For snow to reach axles on trains, the snow (or its associated drifts) needs to reach at _LEAST_ two feet. The storm of late last week didn't reach anything near that. Most of the line east of Chicago was covered with snow to a depth of about 10" - not enough to stop a train. So, why were the L.D. trains out of Chicago to the East cancelled?
> 
> I live close enough to the NS Chicago line that I could hear the freight trains really rolling throughout the "blizzard". So, the line was clearly open. So, the real question in my mind, is this really and truly a weather issue or is it a management problem?
> 
> Or is the real hold up is getting crews to their terminals? If so, then something else needs to be looked at.
> 
> Regards,
> Fred M. Cain


My epic absolute worst Amtrak delay was an epic 10 hours late on the Capitol Limited from Chicago to Washington in February 2007. The problem wasn't the amount of snow in that winter storm, there was hardly any. The problem was ice and freezing rain, which fouled switches and stranded almost every NS freight train between Chicago and Toledo, and maybe further east. So many train crews timed out all at once that there weren't any relief crews available. Thus, the trains were just stuck and, of course, blocked the passage of the Capitol. We ended up leaving 2 hours late, got stuck for a long time around Gary. Then they routed us through Michigan in order to bypass all the stranded freight trains. We didn't get into Toledo until 7 or 8 in the morning. Only trip I've been on where I was served Amstew.


----------



## west point

2 feet under cars? Only if train is stopped in blowing snow. Remember locos have snowplows about 4 inches above rail


----------



## neroden

fredmcain said:


> So, why were the L.D. trains out of Chicago to the East cancelled?
> 
> I live close enough to the NS Chicago line that I could hear the freight trains really rolling throughout the "blizzard". So, the line was clearly open. So, the real question in my mind, is this really and truly a weather issue or is it a management problem?


Oh, it's a management problem. (Not clear whether it's 100% Amtrak management. NS and CSX management may also be at fault for undermaintenance.)



> Or is the real hold up is getting crews to their terminals? If so, then something else needs to be looked at.


I don't know. Could be.


----------



## oregon pioneer

FWIW, my train #449 last Friday from BOS to CHI did go through. We were pretty much on-time all the way, with minor delays that we made up easily, till 25 miles outside CHI. It took us over two hours to go that last 25 miles due to frozen switches. The weather was crisp and clear at the time. The problem was that the snow had fallen wet, and then froze up. I still had enough time to go out and get lunch before my CZ connection.

I was surprised that the freezing rain in western MA did not slow us down. Text and photos to follow in a trip report.


----------



## Oreius

I got another email from Amtrak about my reservation being updated for March 5. Nothing has changed; I’m still going from Tampa to Philadelphia on 92. What was this about?


----------



## lordsigma

Oreius said:


> I got another email from Amtrak about my reservation being updated for March 5. Nothing has changed; I’m still going from Tampa to Philadelphia on 92. What was this about?


They did update something with sleeper inventory codes in the system recently could be related to that.


----------



## NSC1109

has anyone heard of cancellations of the EB for the next few days? there was a major derailment on the Staples Sub in MN. Both mains blocked.


----------



## CCC1007

NSC1109 said:


> has anyone heard of cancellations of the EB for the next few days? there was a major derailment on the Staples Sub in MN. Both mains blocked.


There is a bypass route available.


----------



## NSC1109

CCC1007 said:


> There is a bypass route available.



A7 and tomorrows A8 are canceled. Today’s A8 will operate on the Morris Sub.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NSC1109 said:


> A7 and tomorrows A8 are canceled. Today’s A8 will operate on the Morris Sub.


The EB is not operating on Thursdays and Fridays per the 5 day schedule. So, they're not cancelled due to the derailment.


----------



## sublib

NSC1109 said:


> A7 and tomorrows A8 are canceled. Today’s A8 will operate on the Morris Sub.



I'm scheduled to depart MSP on 8/28 tomorrow morning at 8:00 eastbound for Chicago. SelectPlus agent indicated 8/28 would depart MSP tomorrow morning, as a train

Does anyone have any info as to the exact location of the derailment?


----------



## NSC1109

sublib said:


> I'm scheduled to depart MSP on 8/28 tomorrow morning at 8:00 eastbound for Chicago. SelectPlus agent indicated 8/28 would depart MSP tomorrow morning, as a train
> 
> Does anyone have any info as to the exact location of the derailment?



Near Detroit Lakes.




AmtrakBlue said:


> The EB is not operating on Thursdays and Fridays per the 5 day schedule. So, they're not cancelled due to the derailment.



That’s not what the email I have says but okay.


----------



## Trogdor

NSC1109 said:


> That’s not what the email I have says but okay.



What email do you have? The Empire Builder currently departs its origin terminals Saturday-Wednesday. It’s been that way since they started the 5x/week service.

Days of operation can be found here: Amtrak Timetables | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC


----------



## sublib

NSC1109 said:


> Near Detroit Lakes.





Thanks!


----------



## NSC1109

Trogdor said:


> What email do you have? The Empire Builder currently departs its origin terminals Saturday-Wednesday. It’s been that way since they started the 5x/week service.
> 
> Days of operation can be found here: Amtrak Timetables | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC



The email from my employer that states the trains were annulled today in the last derailment update.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NSC1109 said:


> The email from my employer that states the trains were annulled today in the last derailment update.


For Amtrak trains that would only apply to the trains that were already out on the rails. The 8 that was due through that area detoured. They provided a bus for the ?Fargo? passengers.


----------



## Rover

The EB 8 of 2-16 showed "No Status" on several stops between Fargo and St. Paul for 2-18-22.


----------



## jebr

Rover said:


> The EB 8 of 2-16 showed "No Status" on several stops between Fargo and St. Paul for 2-18-22.
> 
> View attachment 27233



Makes sense considering the detour - no way to access the stations between Fargo and St. Paul when it's routing through Breckenridge, Morris, and Willmar to avoid the derailment.


----------



## joelkfla

Capitol Limited shows canceled every day until 3/13. I thought it was running 5 days a week. Did I miss something?

BTW, even after 3/13, Amtrak shows no service from ORL to CHI. I guess they don't want to guarantee the 1-hour connection from the Silver Star to the CL.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Capitol Limited shows canceled every day until 3/13. I thought it was running 5 days a week. Did I miss something?
> 
> BTW, even after 3/13, Amtrak shows no service from ORL to CHI. I guess they don't want to guarantee the 1-hour connection from the Silver Star to the CL.


I'm guessing you're looking at the schedules page, not the booking page. For some reason the schedules page is show a lot of cancellations where there shouldn't be cancellations. I just looked at WAS-CHI for 2/23 and for 3/9 via the booking page and it's showing fares.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> I'm guessing you're looking at the schedules page, not the booking page. For some reason the schedules page is show a lot of cancellations where there shouldn't be cancellations. I just looked at WAS-CHI for 2/23 and for 3/9 via the booking page and it's showing fares.


Yes, I was. That's totally weird.


----------



## Maverickstation

The latest snow storm predicted for Greater Boston, is due to arrive overnight on Friday, stay tuned.........









Updated: 7 snow maps predicting Friday's totals in Massachusetts


How much is it going to snow Friday, Feb. 25, 2022? 7 snow maps predicting Friday's totals in Massachusetts.



www.boston.com





Ken


----------



## Maverickstation

Snow is and has been coming down heavy since about 5:30 am in Boston and is forecast to last all day. Unlike our last snow storm this time it is quickly sticking to the roads, 

The first weather related delays have been posted.









Service Alerts & Notices | Amtrak


Traveling with Amtrak? Learn more about service disruptions and schedule changes here.




www.amtrak.com





Ken


----------



## dadonatrain

Just a newbie curiosity question about delays caused by freight trains, not Amtrak’s fault.

A week or so ago there was a major pblm on the 5/6 line in either Utah or Nevada and Amtrak had to do what you experts called a bustitution to switch the 5 for the 6 and vice versa. I get that.

My question now is: would Amtrak get any sort of $ compensation from the freight line for their cost to do this? Sure seems to me they'd be entitled to something!


----------



## Cal

Not sure if this A) belongs in this thread or B) is even new news but tonight's #30 (The Capitol Limited from Chicago to Washington DC) has no SSL.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> Not sure if this A) belongs in this thread or B) is even new news but tonight's #30 (The Capitol Limited from Chicago to Washington DC) has no SSL.


The Cap and Texas Eagle have both been without their SSLs for several months now, and as in the past, have CCCs that serve Flex Food to Sleeping Car Passengers.


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> The Cap and Texas Eagle have both been without their SSLs for several months now, and as in the past, have CCCs that serve Flex Food to Sleeping Car Passengers.


Right, I got the Cap and the CONO confused.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

I wonder what is going on with the Coast Starlight to Seattle #14 for March 1 it is showing 2 hr 50 min late at Chico and now a "service disruption" with unknown arrival times North of there.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I wonder what is going on with the Coast Starlight to Seattle #14 for March 1 it is showing 2 hr 50 min late at Chico and now a "service disruption" with unknown arrival times North of there.



Per Amtrak Twitter Alerts



> Coast Starlight Train 14 which is scheduled to depart Los Angeles (LAX) on 3/1 will terminate in Portland (PDX) due to severe weather conditions in the area. For further assistance please call 1-800-USA-RAIL.





> Coast Starlight Train 11 which is scheduled to depart from Seattle (SEA) on 3/1 will now originate in Portland (PDX) due to severe weather conditions in the area. For further assistance please call 1-800-USA-RAIL.




https://twitter.com/AmtrakAlerts


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

It appears that heavy rains in Western Washington are causing the threat of landslides. I assume this is the weather conditions they are referring to.
The Cascades are affected too, of course.


----------



## Cal

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> now a "service disruption" with unknown arrival times North of there.


Not sure if you're aware, but for service disruptions it always says unknown, even if it is known and the train is just being truncated.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just received email from Amtrak that my reservations on LSL & SWC for April were all cancelled. 3 day a week train limits and train cancels extended


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Someone posted on FB that his May 10th SWC is cancelled and that when he looked at the website it was cancelled for 3 days.
I did find this article about BNSF planning a lot of track work this year.








BNSF allocates $3.55bn for 2022 capital investments


US-based freight railroad operator BNSF Railway Company is set to invest $3.55bn under its 2022 capital investment plan.




www.railway-technology.com


----------



## jebr

Looking at the Empire Builder they're keeping the 5-day schedule until Memorial Day weekend when it returns to daily service.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jebr said:


> Looking at the Empire Builder they're keeping the 5-day schedule until Memorial Day weekend when it returns to daily service.


Yeah, I think that's the answer. Someone posted on FB about the CONO's cancellation.
I'm thinking they haven't gotten enough qualified applicants, at least for T&E, to have trained by the end of March.


----------



## DCAKen

The overnight NEC trains 66 & 67 aren't resuming until 5/23 and 5/24


----------



## Joe from PA

The Silver Meteor was supposed to resume on 3/30. Got a email from Amtrak this morning titled "Ticket confirmation" showing our 4/2 Florida trip was changed (by them) from the Meteor to the Star. It should have been titled "Change of train", or at least "Change of departure time".


----------



## Bob Dylan

As was said in " Casablanca", " I'm Shocked! Shocked!...." 

Who could have possibly seen this one coming after Management announced the plan for Cancellations, Shortened Consists,Continuing Flex Meals on most Trains and 5 Day a Week LD Trains, so as to be able Hire and Train New Crews.?

What's the "Over and Under" on this being extended into the Summer.?


----------



## Bonser

Railroad Bill said:


> Just received email from Amtrak that my reservations on LSL & SWC for April were all cancelled. 3 day a week train limits and train cancels extended


I just got an email stating that one leg of out NY-SF trip on the LSL is cancelled for April 12. Rebooked now as NY-DC-CHI-SF. Agent cited staff shortages for the cancellation. Bedrooms were changed too. From B and C to A and A. I've never been in Bedroom A. Always thought it the worst and I guess I'll find out now if this is true.


----------



## Sidney

We have a trip planned on the Zephyr in July on a Sunday,one of the days they aren't running. With the way things are going I have a feeling this five day a week schedule could be in effect indefinately.


----------



## Amtrak709

Any clues or discussion as to when the Silver Meteor Amtrak 97/98 may return to service?


----------



## amtrakpass

It's a shame that Amtrak isn't being held accountable for these cancellations. The MBTA in Boston had a few weeks of some cancellations on a few lines in January for Omicron then went back to full service in short order. Can Amtrak actually prove that they have a staff shortage so severe they can't run the trains or is that information being kept under lock and key so they don't have to answer to the public? Amtrak has traditionally had no trouble getting applications from former freight railroad workers looking for a better schedule and keep in mind they can always offer the opportunity to current Amtrak employees to bid to a different craft if one is short and then hire people off the street for the entry level jobs like Assistant conductor etc.... Also many prospective applicants might be willing to move to a new city for a career. I moved for mine for instance. I am sure there are some staffing issues, nobody would deny it, but as the months and possibly years go by at what point will Amtrak be held accountable for their use of public funds to actually run trains and benefit the public?


----------



## jis

My ALX-ORL trip on 3/30 has been silently moved from 98 to 92. I suppose eventually I will receive some kind of a notification


----------



## SouthwestDude

My cross country trip was just changed due to cancellations of the Southwest Chief. No Kansas City stop or I'd have to be there 4 days. I have a friend who just had her Zephyr trip scratched and can't find an available trip in all of May. This is crazy.


----------



## denmarks

It seems that Amtrak has cancelled all Monday trips (maybe Sunday too) through May 16. My trip was to be on April 11.


----------



## jis

AMTRAK709 said:


> Any clues or discussion as to when the Silver Meteor Amtrak 97/98 may return to service?


Apparently just before Memorial Day, given the reservation changes that we have seen take place this morning among our membership and elsewhere.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Not all trains have had the 5 days a week schedule extended.









Amtrak Service Updates | March 3rd, 2022 | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC







www.railpassengers.org


----------



## SouthwestDude

Changes at no charge? The agent had me pony up $100 for the change required by the Amtrak cancellation.


----------



## jis

SouthwestDude said:


> Changes at no charge? The agent had me pony up $100 for the change required by the Amtrak cancellation.


That is a mistake. You should follow the idea of getting an AGR account and calling an AGR agent.

Then again count yourself lucky that you were not told that the Silver Star has had an equipment change from Superliner to Viewliner, as I was told  Sometimes I feel bad for those poor agents who are thrown into their job with grossly inadequate training and then have to fend for themselves using their wits.


----------



## SouthwestDude

jis said:


> That is a mistake. You should follow the idea of getting an AGR account and calling an AGR agent.
> 
> Then again count yourself lucky that you were not told that the Silver Star has had an equipment change from Superliner to Viewliner, as I was told  Sometimes I feel bad for those poor agents who are thrown into their job with grossly inadequate training and then have to fend for themselves using their wits.



Thanks - forgive my ignorance- I have an AGR account - I didn’t know there was a special number?


----------



## jis

SouthwestDude said:


> Thanks - forgive my ignorance- I have an AGR account - I didn’t know there was a special number?


1-800-307-5000


----------



## SouthwestDude

jis said:


> 1-800-307-5000


 
thank you!


----------



## lordsigma

According to RPA Coast Starlight, Texas Eagle, and Capitol Limited are returning to daily service. All others extended disruption. Also Hiawathas and Empire Service returning to full frequencies.


----------



## Todd

Well, as much as I liked the original agenda better, I managed to get the same train accommodation (roomettes/bedrooms) at no additional cost. 

Buffalo to Seattle - Had to start a day later because of Empire Builder Cancellation, I lose a night in Seattle
Seattle to LA - Not affected
LA to New Orleans - Not affected
New Orleans to Buffalo - Had to add a night in Chicago because LSL was cancelled

Took me an hour and a half (including on hold time) on the phone with Amtrak to make the changes and then another half hour to make hotel changes, not terrible.


----------



## Traker781

DCAKen said:


> The overnight NEC trains 66 & 67 aren't resuming until 5/23 and 5/24



Damn! That would have been perfect for our revised late arrival on the Silver Star. I really wish Amtrak would at least change the Silver Star schedule to an earlier time of the day. Maybe use the schedule that the Silver Meteor had.


----------



## jis

It will take Amtrak at least months, if not years to negotiate a new schedule. The Star cannot just flip schedules with the Meteor while serving Tampa and Raleigh.


----------



## Traker781

jis said:


> It will take Amtrak at least months, if not years to negotiate a new schedule. The Star cannot just flip schedules with the Meteor while serving Tampa and Raleigh.


Oh well! It's a pipedream I guess. I was just thinking if the train were to leave a bit earlier.


----------



## west point

Several persons have posted that Amtrak has not advertised enough positions in time to resume full operations. In fact Amtrak just posted more OBS positions on their web site today. No way Amtrak can have enough personnel for at least another 90 days for training if nothing else.


----------



## Train3414

Hopefully Amtrak can restore service to at least before they started reducing a couple months ago soon. At least a couple trains are resuming daily service, but having daily service on at least all trains that had daily service, and corridor service fully back to before the recent cuts is important.


----------



## joelkfla

Traker781 said:


> Damn! That would have been perfect for our revised late arrival on the Silver Star. I really wish Amtrak would at least change the Silver Star schedule to an earlier time of the day. Maybe use the schedule that the Silver Meteor had.


We really need the Meteor back, because the Star on its current schedule is too late going north and too early going south to make most connections. It adds an overnight stay going from FL to CHI and, as you've discovered, Boston.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

lordsigma said:


> According to RPA Coast Starlight, Texas Eagle, and Capitol Limited are returning to daily service. All others extended disruption. Also Hiawathas and Empire Service returning to full frequencies.


Strange that the Capitol is going daily ahead of the Lake Shore Limited which is the 4th most patronized LD train according to Amtrak stats.


----------



## lordsigma

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Strange that the Capitol is going daily ahead of the Lake Shore Limited which is the 4th most patronized LD train according to Amtrak stats.



I suspect the train selections were made based on staffing and equipment realities rather than any revenue or business factors. Isn’t capitol only running with one engine right now? Probably just doesn’t need as much equipment as the lake Shore. The mechanical and skilled trade crafts have one of the worst staffing shortages in the company - one can see it just by looking at how many jobs are open- and the supply chain delays for technical parts isnt likely helping. I suspect the mechanical side particularly engines is what is really driving this now more than T&E and OBS staffing.


----------



## Traker781

joelkfla said:


> We really need the Meteor back, because the Star on its current schedule is too late going north and too early going south to make most connections. It adds an overnight stay going from FL to CHI and, as you've discovered, Boston.



Exactly! I just got off the phone with an AGR agent and explained that the revised booking won't work for us because of the connections and I wanted to cancel without incurring a fee. She told me there wouldn't be one since Amtrak was the one that canceled. So I'm happy to get a full refund but I'm also sad because I was really looking forward to taking the train down South again. ☹ Also, it may have been okay if there were overnight NEC trains available because I probably would have kept this booking if that were the case but I'm also seeing some late and overnight NEC trains canceled. I may have considered staying one night in NYC for an early departure but no way 2 nights. The schedule BLOWS whistles for us New Englanders!


----------



## Joe from PA

AMTRAK709 said:


> Any clues or discussion as to when the Silver Meteor Amtrak 97/98 may return to service?



I have a feeling that they like the cost saving of running just one Silver train each day. If that is the case, they should run the Star Fri, Sat and Sun, and the Meteor the other 4 days. They did that at the start of the Covid cut-back. Now everyone has to take the much longer route via Tampa.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Joe from PA said:


> I have a feeling that they like the cost saving of running just one Silver train each day. If that is the case, they should run the Star Fri, Sat and Sun, and the Meteor the other 4 days. They did that at the start of the Covid cut-back. Now everyone has to take the much longer route via Tampa.


Or they’re short staffed
* not enough T&E qualified on the Meteor’s route?
* not enough mechanics to keep enough equipment running?
* not enough OBS?
* not enough cleaners?


----------



## lordsigma

Joe from PA said:


> I have a feeling that they like the cost saving of running just one Silver train each day. If that is the case, they should run the Star Fri, Sat and Sun, and the Meteor the other 4 days. They did that at the start of the Covid cut-back. Now everyone has to take the much longer route via Tampa.



Doing what you would suggest would be a violation of Amtraks new mandate. You’d be basically chopping service for several stations down to tri weekly to make connections more convenient for long haul passengers - essentially prioritizing revenue and what’s best for the highest paying customers over providing service to the stops that would get axed. You do have to balance long haul and sleeper passengers desires with providing transportation to the communities you serve. Running things the way they are keeps daily service to all the stops. If they were going to make this permanent then you’d probably pursue a schedule shift to make connections work better: but this isn’t meant to be permanent so for now it works. Yes the connections stink - I’m going to be inconvenienced by it myself living in New England for an April trip - but I still think it’s the proper setup given the spirit of Amtraks new mission language.


----------



## jis

lordsigma said:


> Doing what you would suggest would be a violation of Amtraks new mandate. You’d be basically chopping service for several stations down to tri weekly to make connections more convenient for long haul passengers - essentially prioritizing revenue and what’s best for the highest paying customers over providing service to the stops that would get axed.


Indeed, this is done this way this time to address a major complaint about gratuitously dropping daily service to Tampa, Columbia and Raleigh which are used by many more in the area which is Atlantic Coast Service's primary service area, than there are people trying to make connections to New England.

The scheme used previously was not at all popular in the primary service area and there were numerous complaints filed about it.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just received a notice from Amtrak that the scheduled trips that I spent 4 hours revising with 3 AGR agents yesterday have now been cancelled again. Southwest Chief from Chicago and Fort Madison Iowa. . What is going on? I have not checked the latest changes since yesterday because I need to mellow out. I have 14 people who have worked to get a nice railfanning trip since January and after all this mess, I believe we will just cancel and they can refund the $$$$$$, that we paid. So sorry that our beloved Amtrak is falling apart.

Just checked my Amtrak Ap and they are still taking reservations for the trains that they said were cancelled. Same days, same trains. Something is really messed up.


----------



## Emmo213

Just had our SWC trip for April 23rd canceled. Guess it's time to call and see what's happening.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Indeed, this is done this way this time to address a major complaint about gratuitously dropping daily service to Tampa, Columbia and Raleigh which are used by many more in the area which is Atlantic Coast Service's primary service area, than there are people trying to make connections to New England.


You are probably right, but it's not just travel to New England. There is no same-day connection to CHI at either WAS or NYP, so there is no travel from the Southeast to anyplace west without a night in a hotel in Washington or NYC (plus the higher cost of 2 separate trips over a thru ticket.)


----------



## SouthwestDude

Just received a phone call and email saying SW Chief from Chicago to Fullerton on April 30 is canceled. Called AGR and they said no - the train is NOT canceled and it is still bookable as well. What a mess.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> You are probably right, but it's not just travel to New England. There is no same-day connection to CHI at either WAS or NYP, so there is no travel from the Southeast to anyplace west without a night in a hotel in Washington or NYC (plus the higher cost of 2 separate trips over a thru ticket.)


Yes. Can't satisfy everyone. That is a given. The choices being made are not terribly surprising given Amtrak's noticeable preference for serving corridors over long haul connections these days.


----------



## Railroad Bill

I called at 1pm to AGR Select and agent there is no problem with my SWC bookings on April 22-23. 
At 1:30 I get two voice messages from Amtrak saying the two trips were cancelled. What is happening?
I will try to call AGR again, but something is happening to Amtrak's system. The website is still not working. Only the AP


----------



## Emmo213

Talked with an AGR agent. Our reservation is still valid. 

It sounds like when they dropped to 5 day a week trips somebody goofed and entered in either the wrong dates of the schedule change or their notification system doesn't realize that Saturday isn't Monday or Tuesday. The agent said he's had about a dozen people call today asking the same thing. He was extremely helpful, although sounded kind of annoyed, lol.


----------



## SouthwestDude

Emmo213 said:


> Talked with an AGR agent. Our reservation is still valid.
> 
> It sounds like when they dropped to 5 day a week trips somebody goofed and entered in either the wrong dates of the schedule change or their notification system doesn't realize that Saturday isn't Monday or Tuesday. The agent said he's had about a dozen people call today asking the same thing. He was extremely helpful, although sounded kind of annoyed, lol.



Thanks! I have spoken to two agents - one helpful -one not so much - I have been told that the email and phone call I received were wrong and that my reservation was valid too and, "the left hand and the right hand ...well, you know".


----------



## trimetbusfan

Railroad Bill said:


> Just received email from Amtrak that my reservations on LSL & SWC for April were all cancelled. 3 day a week train limits and train cancels extended



most of the 7 day a week routes are running 5 days a week.

the routes that have always been 3 days a week (Cardinal, Sunset Limited) remain 3 days a week.


----------



## trimetbusfan

Railroad Bill said:


> I called at 1pm to AGR Select and agent there is no problem with my SWC bookings on April 22-23.
> At 1:30 I get two voice messages from Amtrak saying the two trips were cancelled. What is happening?
> I will try to call AGR again, but something is happening to Amtrak's system. The website is still not working. Only the AP



there has been a bug calling ALL riders on SWC saying their train is canceled. Only the ones leaving LA/CHI on Monday Tuesdays are canceled.


----------



## trimetbusfan

trimetbusfan said:


> there has been a bug calling ALL riders on SWC saying their train is canceled. Only the ones leaving LA/CHI on Monday Tuesdays are canceled.


Others have said if you get a call from Amtrak saying your train is canceled, CALL them first to verify.


----------



## jebr

Railroad Bill said:


> I called at 1pm to AGR Select and agent there is no problem with my SWC bookings on April 22-23.
> At 1:30 I get two voice messages from Amtrak saying the two trips were cancelled. What is happening?
> I will try to call AGR again, but something is happening to Amtrak's system. The website is still not working. Only the AP



I would probably wait until tomorrow (or even Monday) if you're planning on cancelling if the train isn't running. Hopefully Amtrak will have the bugs fixed by then and they'll have the correct trains listed as currently suspended/cancelled.


----------



## Mailliw

Amtrak extends cuts to seven long-distance routes into May - Trains


WASHINGTON — Travelers already booked on some Amtrak long-distance trains in April and May are being advised today (Thursday, March 3) to rebook their trips as the passenger carrier extends its frequency reductions on seven routes. Amtrak had cut service from daily to five days a week on most of...




www.trains.com


----------



## Layah1991

Just got a call that my Zephyr trip on Sunday, May 22 was cancelled. I have been on hold for over 20 minutes waiting to reschedule. Going to be a hassle rescheduling all the flights for this trip. I had no idea what was going on until I came here and saw an article saying they are going to 5 day a week schedule. Fingers crossed I can get maybe that next Monday. Hopefully they honor the price I paid weeks ago if the price has changed.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just got off the phone with Amtrak. They verified that the notifications for the SWC were in error. No reservations were cancelled. Apologized for the emails and voicemails. Their phones have been ringing off the hook today due to the computer errors. [email protected]@
Good idea to verify your reservations just for peace of mind, but all is well for now..


----------



## jis

Railroad Bill said:


> Just got off the phone with Amtrak. They verified that the notifications for the SWC were in error. No reservations were cancelled. Apologized for the emails and voicemails. Their phones have been ringing off the hook today due to the computer errors. [email protected]@
> Good idea to verify your reservations just for peace of mind, but all is well for now..


These sorts of errors are usually not made unilaterally by Computers. They are made by humans who then try to hide behind Computers to deflect attention from their errors.


----------



## daybeers

joelkfla said:


> plus the higher cost of 2 separate trips over a thru ticket


Sometimes a multi-city ticket can alleviate this.


----------



## riderails

Sleeper cancelled in middle of west coast trip: Recently embarked on a trip from Michigan to San Jose, CA, with return via Portland and Empire Build. All LD legs involved a bedroom. While in CA, received a test message informing that the Builder bedroom from Portland to Chi. was not going to be available because the sleeper car from Portland to Chi was not going to be in the consist. The solution imposed on me was that I would be accommodated be a coach seat. This was not good news and I contemplated various alternatives. After cooling off and consulting with various Amtrak employees without effect (mostly conductors and attempts to call "headquarters") I said "What the hay" and went ahead with the coach solution, telling myself this would be my only long-distance train trip ever in coach. After sitting in San Jose's station for quite a long time waiting for the Coast Starlight to go to Portland (it was on time--I was just very early), an agent summoned me and asked if I had any problems whereupon I summed up my sad story. She said there must be something on the Portland train other than coach that I could get, and she quickly found the the "H" (handicap) room was open. She suspected that I would qualify given my cain and impeded walking (back surgery). The outcome was that this amazing Amtrak employee got me in a room that had some semblance to a bedroom, although I will not sans wheelchair ask for H. Perhaps one could say this cancellation had a fairly happy ending.
P.S. Amtrak's site indicated the Portland sleeper was struck due to lack of staff to run it. 


https://www.amtraktrains.com/attach...]=80655&hash=72230c6f072f2d5e9f2168e6b14aa276


----------



## rs9

The most frustrating part of this is that I have received no notification (email, text) from Amtrak of my cancellation. If I did not browse this site regularly, I never would have known, and rebooking to a different form of travel at the last minute would have been highly costly.


----------



## west point

AmtrakBlue said:


> Or they’re short staffed
> * not enough T&E qualified on the Meteor’s route?
> * not enough mechanics to keep enough equipment running?
> * not enough OBS?
> * not enough cleaners?


Looking at employment posting have to believe the 1st 3 are a big item. Look at T&E. 5days a week may mean the only 2 crews will be needed and some locations just 1 set of crew. 5 days means each T&E can get a full 24+ hours off duty each week. There is the problem that not all Engineer and conductors have the same start locations for a specific train.

Suspect these questions apply system wide?

The mechanical trades are certainly a problem. Just look at CHI even before this mass resignation. It is time for the pols to require Amtrak to post actual shortages.

If a new assistant conductor is on a train does that person have to be route qualified or can his revenue trips be counted as qualification trips?


----------



## Sidney

I just got an email stating my SW Chief trip on Friday May 20 was cancelled. I know their non travel dates are Monday and Tuesday. It's just past Midnight. I thought this would be resolved by now.


----------



## rlcabin

Sidney said:


> I just got an email stating my SW Chief trip on Friday May 20 was cancelled. I know their non travel dates are Monday and Tuesday. It's just past Midnight. I thought this would be resolved by now.



I just got an email and voice mail message stating my Tuesday April 5 trip from San Francisco to Chicago on the California Zephyr has been cancelled. But that’s a day the train is supposed to operate and the reservation site says space is still available that day. Something strange is going on here.


----------



## Marylee

Just got the same for my CZ trip from SF to Denver on Tuesday April 12th. Hope this is a mixup.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Seems the CZ has been bitten by the same bug the SWC was bitten with. Lots of posts in FB.
A few people are thinking Amtrak got hacked. I doubt it.


----------



## joelkfla

west point said:


> The mechanical trades are certainly a problem. Just look at CHI even before this mass resignation. It is time for the pols to require Amtrak to post actual shortages.


Perhaps Amtrak or the U.S. government should partner with some technical colleges or high schools to train future railroad mechanics.


----------



## Railroad Bill

The Amtrak cancelation notices continued all last evening. Agents say these are errors and should stop (soon?).


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Yesterday they cancelled the LSL for the May date I was traveling... necessitating leaving NYP early in the morning for accommodations on the Capitol out of WAS. Fortunately there was an H room. Today I received notice of cancellation of the CZ on the outbound date I am traveling... with wait times to talk with a rep in excess of 30 minutes [Select Executive line] and yesterday I waited 45 minutes.

While they will accommodate same accommodation on another train... there is no other compensation for extra hotel stay... and if the H room is not available they will put you in a roomette if available but not upgrade you to a bedroom if you need facilities in the room... customer service told me they would be happy to take extra money... and there are only top bucket fares available now for May.

Haven't had much luck with 'Select Executive service.' [BTW, Chrome causes problems with sign-in but Safari is a go.]

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions to deal with rescheduling? Seems that if you schedule the trip for another time one must pay the highest bucket and loses the advantage of having booked early. 

Running out of patience and ideas... ready to cancel this one. Pandemic and economy have derailed Amtrak service.


----------



## sggriffith

I was really looking forward to riding the California Zephyr in April, but it was just cancelled. Are they going to make me fly? That's no fun!


----------



## 20th Century Rider

sggriffith said:


> I was really looking forward to riding the California Zephyr in April, but it was just cancelled. Are they going to make me fly? That's no fun!


If you fly you gotta buy the ticket. Amtrak will put you on the CZ for a date that it's running for no additional charge... however if you change the accommodation you are holding you must pay the difference. For example, if you are holding a roomette and it's not available, you must pay the difference for the bedroom... which is probably at the highest bucket level due to supply and demand from service cutbacks. They told me that any extra hotel charges must be paid by the customer.


----------



## Sidney

20th Century Rider said:


> If you fly you gotta buy the ticket. Amtrak will put you on the CZ for a date that it's running for no additional charge... however if you change the accommodation you are holding you must pay the difference. For example, if you are holding a roomette and it's not available, you must pay the difference for the bedroom... which is probably at the highest bucket level due to supply and demand from service cutbacks. They told me that any extra hotel charges must be paid by the customer.


We are on the CZ in July on a Sunday. I'm pessimistic about the return of daily service beyond May. The difference in the price of a roomette and bedroom on the day we are scheduled is almost $2000. My concern is when and if the official announcement comes extending five day a week service further roomettes will be sold out on the day before.


----------



## jis

20th Century Rider said:


> If you fly you gotta buy the ticket. Amtrak will put you on the CZ for a date that it's running for no additional charge... however if you change the accommodation you are holding you must pay the difference. For example, if you are holding a roomette and it's not available, you must pay the difference for the bedroom... which is probably at the highest bucket level due to supply and demand from service cutbacks. They told me that any extra hotel charges must be paid by the customer.


In the past I have found that in such situation taking a refund even after paying a penalty and then flying comes out cheaper overall. I have done it a couple of times, though I was somehow able to argue myself out of a cancellation penalty those times since Amtrak could not get me to my destination within days of the original booking. Only true railfans can afford to wait for Amtrak to get its act together. Others have other engagements to worry about in their lives.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Sidney said:


> We are on the CZ in July on a Sunday. I'm pessimistic about the return of daily service beyond May. The difference in the price of a roomette and bedroom on the day we are scheduled is almost $2000. My concern is when and if the official announcement comes extending five day a week service further roomettes will be sold out on the day before.


Your concerns are well noted... Amtrak is disrupting a lot of plans for a lot of faithful customers. In the past I've always thought that I can have just as much fun on a car trip and be in control of where I go and what I see... but now with gas shooting up I may be doing my traveling in an armchair with youtube bloggers as my guide.

Sooo getting back to Amtrak... all things being compounded customer service being unavailable due to the NEC derailment... we can only hope things will improve.


----------



## Todd

Sidney said:


> We are on the CZ in July on a Sunday. I'm pessimistic about the return of daily service beyond May. The difference in the price of a roomette and bedroom on the day we are scheduled is almost $2000. My concern is when and if the official announcement comes extending five day a week service further roomettes will be sold out on the day before.



Just pay close attention and jump on changes immediately after Amtrak cancels your train. I just did that for my April cross-country loop trip; I had to reschedule Empire Builder and LSL each by a day. I got through to Amtrak a few hours after Amtrak announcement of April cancellations and was able to get same accommodation at no additional cost.


----------



## jis

Todd said:


> Just pay close attention and jump on changes immediately after Amtrak cancels your train. I just did that for my April cross-country loop trip; I had to reschedule Empire Builder and LSL each by a day. I got through to Amtrak a few hours after Amtrak announcement of April cancellations and was able to get same accommodation at no additional cost.


If you can get the same accommodation it should always be at no additional cost when the change is due to a change that Amtrak caused, notwithstanding what some ignorant agents might try to convince you. Either they are lazy or no one has trained them on how to force price an itinerary.


----------



## Todd

jis said:


> If you can get the same accommodation it should always be at no additional cost when the change is due to a change that Amtrak caused, notwithstanding what some ignorant agents might try to convince you. Either they are lazy or no one has trained them on how to force price an itinerary.



They will only give the same accommodation at no cost on legs that they cancelled which does cause problems...for instance I was scheduled New Orleans to Buffalo...only the Chicago to Buffalo segment was cancelled, so I had to move that piece out a day...which leaves me to pay for a night in Chicago that I hadn't planned on...


----------



## PeeweeTM

AmtrakBlue said:


> Seems the CZ has been bitten by the same bug the SWC was bitten with. Lots of posts in FB.
> A few people are thinking Amtrak got hacked. I doubt it.





Railroad Bill said:


> The Amtrak cancelation notices continued all last evening. Agents say these are errors and should stop (soon?).



I hope these cancelations are mistakes (I got one too, for an April SAC-CHI trip), but why is that not stated on the website and/or why is Amtrak not sending emails to cancel the cancelations?


----------



## jis

PeeweeTM said:


> I hope these cancelations are mistakes (I got one too, for an April SAC-CHI trip), but why is that not stated on the website and/or why is Amtrak not sending emails to cancel the cancelations?


Maybe they are still trying to figure out who or what is sending them out


----------



## Trogdor

PeeweeTM said:


> I hope these cancelations are mistakes (I got one too, for an April SAC-CHI trip), but why is that not stated on the website and/or why is Amtrak not sending emails to cancel the cancelations?



Knowing Amtrak, they’ll probably send the “cancel the cancellation” notice to everybody, including those whose trains actually are cancelled.


----------



## SouthwestDude

They’re in a hole. Maybe no more digging for awhile?


----------



## lordsigma

Sidney said:


> We are on the CZ in July on a Sunday. I'm pessimistic about the return of daily service beyond May. The difference in the price of a roomette and bedroom on the day we are scheduled is almost $2000. My concern is when and if the official announcement comes extending five day a week service further roomettes will be sold out on the day before.



I suspect that some additional trains will return to daily in May just as we are getting 3 in March - which ones they will be - we will have to see. I suspect (though this is just a prediction) that those that do a bulk of their business in the summer months would be a priority - but we’ll just have to see. I would expect the last to come back will be the meteor just given its route is served by other trains.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Continuing Amtrak service cuts reflect lack of national network investment: Analysis - Trains


WASHINGTON — Amtrak management is blaming “staffing and hiring shortages for skilled technical employees caused by the pandemic” for the continuation of five-day-a-week service on seven long-distance routes after March 27, when it originally said full schedules would be restored. The cutbacks...




www.trains.com


----------



## sggriffith

20th Century Rider said:


> If you fly you gotta buy the ticket. Amtrak will put you on the CZ for a date that it's running for no additional charge... however if you change the accommodation you are holding you must pay the difference. For example, if you are holding a roomette and it's not available, you must pay the difference for the bedroom... which is probably at the highest bucket level due to supply and demand from service cutbacks. They told me that any extra hotel charges must be paid by the customer.



This was apparently a mistake. The agent I was talking to figured it out, then asked if I wanted to book a return. Sheesh! My nerves can't handle it!


----------



## SouthwestDude

Here’s the latest: In looking at my tickets today I saw that I was now booked in 3 roomettes (?) and my SWC train had been canceled again - red letters across the reservation and no QR code.

I call again (only 35 minutes on hold) and they again say it’s wrong and send me a new ticket.


Please make it stop.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

sggriffith said:


> This was apparently a mistake. The agent I was talking to figured it out, then asked if I wanted to book a return. Sheesh! My nerves can't handle it!





SouthwestDude said:


> Here’s the latest: In looking at my tickets today I saw that I was now booked in 3 roomettes (?) and my SWC train had been canceled again - red letters across the reservation and no QR code.
> 
> I call again (only 35 minutes on hold) and they again say it’s wrong and send me a new ticket.
> 
> 
> Please make it stop.


I feel your pain... I feel your frustration... and you're not alone... Amtrak is alienating their most loyal customers but they are unable to help due to system dysfunction and lack of leadership to fix it!

I was on hold this morning for over an hour after attempting several times over the weekend... and finally reached an agent who told me that the train they said was cancelled was not really cancelled. 

The other problem I am having with Amtrak is that I can't sign in to their website... which has been going on since they started the ridiculous new fangled double identification sign in. They've suggested everything under the sun... and I've done it. Now they're suggesting I change my email address and Amtrak customer number... and on and on. Life's too short for all this nonsense.

BTW... as a Select Executive top tier member I have 0 benefits because I can't sign in. I also have 0 priority on wait times... 0 access to my account. They can't figure out why... and their IT can't figure it out either.

But they are attempting to be patient and polite as my anger anguishes. Ok! Great!


----------



## Palmland

We have friends traveling to Washington from Providence for a wedding in August. They want to try Acela one way and because of their schedule looks like 66 might work on the return. Question- Amtrak shows the train - and sleeper- are bookable starting in June. Is that for real?


----------



## trimetbusfan

Palmland said:


> We have friends traveling to Washington from Providence for a wedding in August. They want to try Acela one way and because of their schedule looks like 66 might work on the return. Question- Amtrak shows the train - and sleeper- are bookable starting in June. Is that for real?



As of now, it's 'running' starting in May, but there is no guarantee that Amtrak will restore that service then. They could end up extending those cancelations it for the summer. So, just be prepared to do something else if they cancel that train.


----------



## Bob Dylan

trimetbusfan said:


> As of now, it's 'running' starting in May, but there is no guarantee that Amtrak will restore that service then. They could end up extending those cancelations it for the summer. So, just be prepared to do something else if they cancel that train.


Yep, they might have to do a layover in Boston if they want to ride the Train back, there's No Guarantee any of Amtrak's Management Promises will actually happen!


----------



## Palmland

Bob Dylan said:


> Yep, they might have to do a layover in Boston if they want to ride the Train back, there's No Guarantee any of Amtrak's Management Promises will actually happen!


Helluva way to run a railroad!


----------



## west point

If Amtrak's claim that it is equipment availability, then the government should be able to verify that claim by auditing hires and shortages if any of maintenance workers.


----------



## John Bredin

west point said:


> If Amtrak's claim that it is equipment availability, then the government should be able to verify that claim by auditing hires and shortages if any of maintenance workers.


RPA has some blog entries on the labor situation and how we got here, and the conclusions are (1) no, this isn't a subterfuge to end long-distance trains, and (2) yes, Amtrak really is working on hiring. Without a government audit, Amtrak's careers website is right out there for everyone to see with literally hundreds of jobs open for applications.


----------



## PaTrainFan

John Bredin said:


> RPA has some blog entries on the labor situation and how we got here, and the conclusions are (1) no, this isn't a subterfuge to end long-distance trains, and (2) yes, Amtrak really is working on hiring. Without a government audit, Amtrak's careers website is right out there for everyone to see with literally hundreds of jobs open for applications.



Not to mention reportedly their HR department is stretched to the limit.


----------



## joelkfla

Does Amtrak participate in job fairs? If they don't, they should. And also run booths in local festivals in areas near bases, giving out goodies to lure people in, with a recruiter among the booth staffers.


----------



## jis

west point said:


> If Amtrak's claim that it is equipment availability, then the government should be able to verify that claim by auditing hires and shortages if any of maintenance workers.


Naively it seems to me that the government may have just a few drastically more pressing issues to deal with at this time than keeping track of how many of the Amtrak car inventory are serviceable. I think they are collectively happy to leave that to Amtrak for the time being  Eventually the OIG may get around to say something about it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Does Amtrak participate in job fairs? If they don't, they should. And also run booths in local festivals in areas near bases, giving out goodies to lure people in, with a recruiter among the booth staffers.


A friend sent me a picture recently of the goodies Amtrak had at a job fair.


----------



## Trogdor

jis said:


> Naively it seems to me that the government may have just a few drastically more pressing issues to deal with at this time than keeping track of how many of the Amtrak car inventory are serviceable. I think they are collectively happy to leave that to Amtrak for the time being  Eventually the OIG may get around to say something about it.



I was going to ask, why does one assume "the government" has folks sitting around waiting to specifically audit Amtrak's attempts at hiring?

I honestly get the sense that many folks fail to grasp just how deep the staff shortage situation is running in this country. Some transit systems nationwide have cut service 10-15% in recent months because of staffing shortages. CTA in Chicago, though they refuse to publicly acknowledge it, is missing up to 30% of service on a regular basis because of a lack of drivers. And most places I talk to are saying the problem is getting worse, not better. It's not about a spike in absenteeism because of a new COVID variant. It's that more people are leaving (resigning/retiring) than are applying to the positions to replace them, and this trend has been going on for at least a year, meaning it started well after the initial COVID shutdowns took place.

We'll see if the tide turns at all, but I'm not expecting anything to get significantly better in the near future.

Do I think Amtrak is well-run enough to be at the forefront of the recovery? Absolutely not. At best they'll be middle of the pack in terms of transportation carriers recovering from this crisis. But for now I can't completely hold their shortages against them. The change in employment dynamics in this country caught pretty much everyone off guard, and nobody has really yet figured out the key to solving this issue (given that there isn't infinite money to just buy everyone into a job with massively increased pay and benefits). Once we have definitive answers, it will be a question of how quickly large bureaucracies can adapt. On that latter point, I may not have as much faith in Amtrak.


----------



## jis

The problem at Amtrak is exacerbated by the fact that the shortfalls are extremely acute in the mechanical department, which means otherwise serviceable equipment cannot be sent out on the road because they are lacking even regular inspections and such, let alone long term overhaul shortfalls. The spate of loco failures have also been partly attributed to this problem.


----------



## MARC Rider

The staffing problems are not just in the transportation industry. I'm sitting in a food service establishment having a coffee waiting for my wife, and found the place to be ridiculously understaffed, even for the light mid afternoon crowd. Because I have a family member who worked in this industry, I have an idea about why they're having trouble with hiring people - the pay is lousy, no benefits, and they don't even guarantee you a set number of working hours. This has been going on for years, I guess the pandemic was the straw that broke the camel's back.

Amtrak must be different, as they're offering real jobs with decent pay, benefits, and guaranteed work hours. From comments made by Jim Matthews on the RPA blog, it sound like Amtrak management goofed when they encouraged early retirement at the height if the pandemic. The furloughs didn't help, either. Ince you lose experienced people, it's hard to get them back.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

MARC Rider said:


> The staffing problems are not just in the transportation industry. I'm sitting in a food service establishment having a coffee waiting for my wife, and found the place to be ridiculously understaffed, even for the light mid afternoon crowd. Because I have a family member who worked in this industry, I have an idea about why they're having trouble with hiring people - the pay is lousy, no benefits, and they don't even guarantee you a set number of working hours. This has been going on for years, I guess the pandemic was the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> Amtrak must be different, as they're offering real jobs with decent pay, benefits, and guaranteed work hours. From comments made by Jim Matthews on the RPA blog, it sound like Amtrak management goofed when they encouraged early retirement at the height if the pandemic. The furloughs didn't help, either. Ince you lose experienced people, it's hard to get them back.



It's not just the service industry or low paying services - I'm in a profession (architecture) and we are short staffed and exceedingly busy, as is everyone else I talk to from the trades (plumbing, framing, etc) up to the higher paid engineers (structural, mechanical, etc). My mid-sized firm has been hiring gangbusters and we're still short staffed for the amount of work we have. We've even (had to) fire a few clients who were too much of a hassle! 

A friend of a friend just got a job offer from a small video production company who's sole owner had lost all his staff (like three, two of whom were related if I'm understanding correctly) due to the hot job market. The FOF likes the owner and thinks it's a perfect fit, but is still able to negotiate due to the desperation of the employer.


----------



## Burns651

I don't know if it was ultimately canceled, but 364 had engine problems tonight: left Chicago at 4 PM but never made it past CP 503 (18 miles past 21st St). As of 9 PM CT it was back in the yard, with everyone still aboard and presumably hitting the roof.


----------



## frequentflyer

So if 22 is not leaving San Antonio tomorrow, what happens to the cars at the end of #2 leaving Tuscon today? Stay on the train to NOL?


----------



## Bob Dylan

frequentflyer said:


> So if 22 is not leaving San Antonio tomorrow, what happens to the cars at the end of #2 leaving Tuscon today? Stay on the train to NOL?


#21 and #22 don't run on Wed and Thursday, so the #21 that arrives into San Antonio on Tuesday Night lays over for 2 days and becomes #22/#422 on Friday Morning.

Amtrak has only been running One Sleeper and 2 Coaches ( No Sightseer Lounge) on #21/#22, and on #421/#422 Days the Run through Cars are Switched in San Antonio, and they usually keep a Spare Coach and Sleeper in San Antonio, and in the case of a Cancelled or Very Late #2, Passengers going North of San Antonio on #422 can be Bustituted to San Antonio or even Ft Worth to catch the Eagle.


----------



## jebr

Trogdor said:


> I honestly get the sense that many folks fail to grasp just how deep the staff shortage situation is running in this country. Some transit systems nationwide have cut service 10-15% in recent months because of staffing shortages. CTA in Chicago, though they refuse to publicly acknowledge it, is missing up to 30% of service on a regular basis because of a lack of drivers. And most places I talk to are saying the problem is getting worse, not better. It's not about a spike in absenteeism because of a new COVID variant. It's that more people are leaving (resigning/retiring) than are applying to the positions to replace them, and this trend has been going on for at least a year, meaning it started well after the initial COVID shutdowns took place.



Definitely. Here in MSP service continues to be cut due to the driver shortage. Back in mid-2021 while most local routes went back to a regular schedule, commuter routes still weren't fully restarted (or even close to it.) In December they had to pare back service even further, cutting many 10-minute routes to every 12-minutes, removing frequencies on other local routes, and dialing back commuter service even further. Despite that there was still basically no buffer, resulting in a lot of last-minute cancellations during the Omicron surge (as my text history from Metro Transit Alerts can attest,) and now service is being pared back a bit again at the end of the month. They want to run more service, but there simply aren't the drivers to do so.

And fully agree on CTA - the way they've handled the driver shortage is truly horrendous. I visited a couple months ago and an every-8-minute route didn't have any buses for over a half-hour, despite running a trimmed-down holiday schedule that day. At least perusing some Facebook groups it seems as though the issue is quite common. I'd much rather see the approach that we're taking here in MSP - publishing a schedule that can actually be run reliably - than pull a CTA and pretend the issue doesn't exist.


----------



## DCAKen

I was on one of the canceled Empire Builder trains and got the fare fully refunded last month. A few days before my original departure date, I still got an alert reminding me of my upcoming trip and the covid email. One hand doesn't know what the other is doing...


----------



## thully

I’ve been looking into booking LD trips on Amtrak this summer and fall, and am starting to wonder if they will actually be able to restore daily service as planned. Since I realized some of my preferred travel dates are on the days currently not operating, I’m starting to wonder if I should change my travel dates or book refundable airfare as a backup plan.


----------



## daybeers

I doubt 65/66/67 will start on May 28th as planned, as it's "sold out" for all dates I can see. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jis

daybeers said:


> I doubt 65/66/67 will start on March 28th as planned, as it's "sold out" for all dates I can see. Absolutely ridiculous.


I hope you meant to say May 28th, unless you mean the year 2023 or have acquired a time machine  to move onto an alternate time-line.


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> I hope you meant to say May 28th, unless you mean the year 2023 or have acquired a time machine  to move onto an alternate time-line.


hahaha thanks for catching that. Either way the train is "sold out" into 2023.


----------



## Arctifox

daybeers said:


> I doubt 65/66/67 will start on May 28th as planned, as it's "sold out" for all dates I can see. Absolutely ridiculous.



I agree - I was hoping to do a day or weekend trip from DC to Virginia but it turned out that it's basically impossible to do that because of the lack of this train ...


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

daybeers said:


> Either way the train is "sold out" into 2023.


I was able to make a booking a few weeks ago for 67 BOS-WAS in September 2022. Like you say it now shows "sold out" for test bookings on those dates. But I have not received any notification from Amtrak about that segment being cancelled. I guess I'll give it a couple of months then see if I need to make other arrangements.


----------



## tricia

I posted this in a different, older thread a few days ago; perhaps it belongs here instead:

Does anyone know whether the southbound early coastal-route train from Sacramento to San Diego will return later this year? My old printed timetable shows it as Capitol Corridor/Pacific Surfliner 523/790 on weekdays, leaving Sacramento at 5:30AM. It hasn't been on the schedule since late last year.

And, more broadly, any word on when/whether any of the other California service reductions will be reversed in the months ahead?

Moderators: If this is in the wrong thread, please remove. And maybe let me know where it should go instead. Thanks.


----------



## Cal

tricia said:


> I posted this in a different, older thread a few days ago; perhaps it belongs here instead:
> 
> Does anyone know whether the southbound early coastal-route train from Sacramento to San Diego will return later this year? My old printed timetable shows it as Capitol Corridor/Pacific Surfliner 523/790 on weekdays, leaving Sacramento at 5:30AM. It hasn't been on the schedule since late last year.
> 
> And, more broadly, any word on when/whether any of the other California service reductions will be reversed in the months ahead?
> 
> Moderators: If this is in the wrong thread, please remove. And maybe let me know where it should go instead. Thanks.


It might still be a thing, just not on the timetable as they’ve only been putting Surfliner trains on there. I don’t know if there was a connecting bus between the two trains though or if that bus still operates.


----------



## tricia

Cal said:


> It might still be a thing, just not on the timetable as they’ve only been putting Surfliner trains on there. I don’t know if there was a connecting bus between the two trains though or if that bus still operates.



Amtrak's website booking function isn't showing ANY train, bus, or connecting trains between Sacramento or EMY and Santa Barbara (where I'm aiming to go) running earlier in the day than the Coast Starlight--and of course the timekeeping for the southern end of the southbound CS is iffy. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows whether additional Capitol Corridor and/or Surfliner service is likely to be restored later this year, and guessing that some combination of equipment, staff, and funding (CA and/or Amtrak) availability needs to align.


----------



## River in Sight

I had a booking for 67 on June 27th and just received a notification the train is canceled that day and will not run. Too bad as it would have worked perfectly for me.


----------



## hmy1

I haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but restoring daily service doesn't necessarily mean restoring to full service. For example, for my upcoming June reservation on the Starlight, I found out last month that they removed one of the sleepers in the consist, so now all of the rooms show as sold out.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

From a reliable source, Silver Meteor is not bookable until 9/12 for 98 and 9/14 or 97. Presumes staffing shortage across several crafts.


----------



## Tlcooper93

Pretty insane that 65/66/67 isn’t running. Anyone know the official/real reasons for this?


----------



## Cal

Tlcooper93 said:


> Pretty insane that 65/66/67 isn’t running. Anyone know the official/real reasons for this?


Probably staff shortages. At least as far as I've heard on here...


----------



## Sidney

Cal said:


> Probably staff shortages. At least as far as I've heard on here....


I hope the Southwest Chief,California Zephyr and Empire Builder return to daily service by Memorial Day. It's peak season. We have reservations on one of the days the Zephyr is not running in July. As of now it is still bookable. I hope we hear something soon


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> From a reliable source, Silver Meteor is not bookable until 9/12 for 98 and 9/14 or 97. Presumes staffing shortage across several crafts.


I have an H-room booked on 92 on 6/1. The booking page now shows the entire 98 sold out, and 92 having 2 H-rooms available. Since the uncombined Star normally has only 2 sleepers, it looks like they've already combined the inventory into 92.

My return is booked in an H-room on 97 on 6/5. The site now shows 97 entirely sold out, and H-rooms sold out on 91. I'm hoping 91 shows no H-rooms left because they've already moved everyone onto it from 97, but as of now my trip still shows 97.

If they move me, that's fine with me. I wanted 91 anyway to see more of the country south of WAS in daylight, but 97 was in a lower bucket when I booked.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> My return is booked in an H-room on 97 on 6/5. The site now shows 97 entirely sold out, and H-rooms sold out on 91. I'm hoping 91 shows no H-rooms left because they've already moved everyone onto it from 97, but as of now my trip still shows 97.


They might have temporarily blocked out some accommodation pending accommodating all that need to be re-accommodated.

The last time I was moved from a cancelled 97 to 91 I landed up in exactly the same room in a car that was the original car number in 97 plus 2 on 91


----------



## Amtrak25

I think for the duration of this, they should extend the Palmetto to Jacksonville, wouldn't need additional equipment, though they would probbaly need another crew to make the turn overnight.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Tlcooper93 said:


> Pretty insane that 65/66/67 isn’t running. Anyone know the official/real reasons for this?


I saw a comment on Facebook by someone who is generally reliable on Amtrak related matters that Virginia had withdrawn support for this train (since it runs to Newport News). This made me wonder, is Virginia subsidizing these runs South of WAS and if so could the train be brought back as solely a BOS - WAS train? I have not seen anything elsewhere about such a withdrawal of support by Virginia


----------



## daybeers

AmtrakBlue said:


> From a reliable source, Silver Meteor is not bookable until 9/12 for 98 and 9/14 or 97. Presumes staffing shortage across several crafts.


I truly give up.


----------



## toddinde

Amtrak25 said:


> I think for the duration of this, they should extend the Palmetto to Jacksonville, wouldn't need additional equipment, though they would probbaly need another crew to make the turn overnight.


The Palmetto should always run to Jacksonville.


----------



## Sidney

toddinde said:


> The Palmetto should always run to Jacksonville.


Maybe the extremely early departure and extremely late arrival times hinders the Palmetto from extending beyond Savannah. Guess Amtrak wants to keep it a day train. Does the Palmetto have 2 to 1 seating in BC? If so,that would be an incentive for riding.


----------



## Amtrak25

It's a crew efficiency issue. At least it would touch Florida. There was a period in the Claytor years it went there. The times would be no worse than the Capitol Ltd's at Pittsburgh. The consist is identical to the Pennsylvania's. Sometimes they swap. Business Class is a 60 seat Amcoach-1, IMHO, with several Amfleet-2's, a rip off.


----------



## west point

If the STB requires better on time, then the Palmetto to Jacksonville should be possible. As far as crew that will not be a problem as Florence already covers the Silvers and Auto train. Crew laying over a JAX will just allow for different assignments from JAX..


----------



## jis

Florence does not cover the Silver Star since it does not go there.


----------



## west point

jis said:


> Florence does not cover the Silver Star since it does not go there.


Correct had another brain f--t


----------



## Fenway

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I saw a comment on Facebook by someone who is generally reliable on Amtrak related matters that Virginia had withdrawn support for this train (since it runs to Newport News). This made me wonder, is Virginia subsidizing these runs South of WAS and if so could the train be brought back as solely a BOS - WAS train? I have not seen anything elsewhere about such a withdrawal of support by Virginia



I can't speak on the Virginia part but I have heard from Amtrak-connected people in Boston that the core issue now is Amtrak no longer wants to deal with trains at NYP arriving/departing at 1-3 AM.


----------



## daybeers

Fenway said:


> the core issue now is Amtrak no longer wants to deal with trains at NYP arriving/departing at 1-3 AM.


LOLL "we no longer want to deal with being a railroad because we have to close our fancy hall to kick the homeless people out"


----------



## BBoy

So just to be clear, Amtrak P097 and P098 not operating extended beyond May?


----------



## lordsigma

BBoy said:


> So just to be clear, Amtrak P097 and P098 not operating extended beyond May?


Nothing official - but Sold out status in Arrow would indicate that may be coming.


----------



## jis

BBoy said:


> So just to be clear, Amtrak P097 and P098 not operating extended beyond May?


Incidentally the Pxxx designation of Amtrak trains is a CSX (and perhpas other freight railroad) thing. Amtrak does not use that designation. It simply uses the train number.


----------



## dwebarts

Fenway said:


> I can't speak on the Virginia part but I have heard from Amtrak-connected people in Boston that the core issue now is Amtrak no longer wants to deal with trains at NYP arriving/departing at 1-3 AM.


That won't be popular with the admittedly few passengers that take Amtrak to see a Broadway show without spending even more money to stay overnight.


----------



## blueman271

dwebarts said:


> That won't be popular with the admittedly few passengers that take Amtrak to see a Broadway show without spending even more money to stay overnight.


I’m actually one of those people. Not for Broadway specifically, but I have used that train to get home after a night out in the city. Keeps me from sleeping on a couch or spending money on a room.


----------



## Francis45

Argh. I went to review my itinerary for my Empire Builder trip from Seattle back home to Wisconsin on Sat May 14 with my 2 kids, only to discover that my family bedroom was canceled. My college student kid's roomette (extra room, better for all of us) in a different car was not. 

I received no notification of this and wouldn't have found out about it if I hadn't checked myself. All other bedrooms are "sold out." It seems maybe the family bedroom car has been dropped from the train? 

This is frustrating because we'd originally been booked on the Thursday May 12 Empire Builder, but that was canceled because the entire route got canceled on Thursdays and Fridays recently. I did get notification of that. This time, though -- nothing. 

We could all maybe change to the May 15 train, but at that point I've extended our trip by 3 days and those hotel rooms are getting expensive. And it looks like there might be only one roomette left that day anyway, which isn't enough for the 3 of us.

The agent suggested I keep going back to the website because a room might still open up before May 14. "People cancel all the time." Any insights or suggestions? And does anybody have info on whether that family bedroom car might reappear for May 14?


----------



## daybeers

Francis45 said:


> I received no notification of this and wouldn't have found out about it if I hadn't checked myself


 the Center of Excellence strikes again!!


----------



## Fenway

dwebarts said:


> That won't be popular with the admittedly few passengers that take Amtrak to see a Broadway show without spending even more money to stay overnight.


I used it often after going to a game at MSG


----------



## lordsigma

A poster (who is usually reliable) on TO has posted what appears to be the summer service plans. Amtrak has not yet announced anything so we probably cannot yet call it official until they do - and one can make their way to that site to see the full details. But highlights of what they posted - bad news first:

- Silver Meteor suspension and 5 days a week Crescent and City of New Orleans extended through September 11.

- Texas Eagle/Capitol Limited equipment run through ends May 2 and both trains resume independent daily service.

- Southwest Chief, Empire Builder, California Zephyr, and Lake Shore Limited back to daily May 23.

Doing a quick search on Amtrak app - CONO and Crescent sleeper rooms now appear to be blocked out on the current off days through September. And as we’ve seen - Meteor also blocked out. Hopefully the good news in what has been posted come true. Some other information related to planned NEC and state supported restorations including some tentative dates on Ethan Allen to Burlington and Maple Leaf restoration if one wants to head on over and peruse what has been posted..


----------



## TinCan782

It now appears the five-day-a-week schedule is extended into late July. Just got a cancellation notice for my late July reservation on the Crescent. We are connecting from the SL.
Called the Select Plus number and was able to re-book that leg into a bedroom (same as original) for the next day. Whew!
Two nights in NOLA instead of one.
New "Multi-City" eTicket in hand.

Speaking of calling. My wait time was estimated to be thirty minutes so, I opted for the call back. Well, I went through the hoops of setting up a call back and the system said it couldn't be done. Well, it rolled me back to the call que and I was #1! So much waiting for 30 minutes.


----------



## lordsigma

TinCan782 said:


> It now appears the five-day-a-week schedule is extended into late July. Just got a cancellation notice for my late July reservation on the Crescent. We are connecting from the SL.
> Called the Select Plus number and was able to re-book that leg into a bedroom (same as original) for the next day. Whew!
> Two nights in NOLA instead of one.
> New "Multi-City" eTicket in hand.
> 
> Speaking of calling. My wait time was estimated to be thirty minutes so, I opted for the call back. Well, I went through the hoops of setting up a call back and the system said it couldn't be done. Well, it rolled me back to the call que and I was #1! So much waiting 30 minutes.


Supposedly September 11 for Crescent and CONO. Western trains and Lake Shore back to daily May 23.


----------



## Sidney

TinCan782 said:


> It now appears the five-day-a-week schedule is extended into late July. Just got a cancellation notice for my late July reservation on the Crescent. We are connecting from the SL.
> Called the Select Plus number and was able to re-book that leg into a bedroom (same as original) for the next day. Whew!
> Two nights in NOLA instead of one.
> New "Multi-City" eTicket in hand.
> 
> Speaking of calling. My wait time was estimated to be thirty minutes so, I opted for the call back. Well, I went through the hoops of setting up a call back and the system said it couldn't be done. Well, it rolled me back to the call que and I was #1! So much waiting 30 minutes.


May 23 daily service resumes on the EB CZ and SWC. Mid September on the CONO and Crescent. Hope that doesn't change.


----------



## joelkfla

That sucks for FL -- no westbound connections, and a tight eastbound one. If they would just move the 92 departure up an hour, at least we'd have a shot at the Cap Ltd.

ETA: I just sent an email to my Congressperson about this.
ETAA: And both senators.


----------



## TinCan782

lordsigma said:


> - Texas Eagle/Capitol Limited equipment run through ends May 2 and both trains resume independent daily service.


Surprise, surprise! LOL!


----------



## Sidney

TinCan782 said:


> Surprise, surprise! LOL!


Still an 11:55AM Chicago departure. I m coming in on 29. I decided to do 29 one day earlier and stay in Chicago overnight. Peace of mind.


----------



## lordsigma

We’ll have to see if they end up shifting the schedule back when they axe the run through.


----------



## Cal

So thankful I booked my CONO on a day that it runs on the five-a-week schedule.


----------



## jis

Updated LD days of operation tables have been posted at:






Amtrak LD days of operation through October 2022


Thanks to @AmtrakBlue for this attachment, I thought it would be worthwhile making it available as a sticky at the top for everyone's reference. Updated days of operation (4/18/22) based on best information available but yet to be officially confirmed by Amtrak. Some details may change. We will...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## TinCan782

Cal said:


> So thankful I booked my CONO on a day that it runs on the five-a-week schedule.


Yea, although I got caught in a cancellation on the Crescent, my return is on one of the five days it is running.


----------



## dwebarts

Fenway said:


> I used it often after going to a game at MSG


True. It's not as if the Bruins, Flyers, or Caps ever play the Rangers.


----------



## Heading North

I’ve taken 65/66/67 many times over the years, mostly on the southern end, sometimes the northern. Security at NYP is a nontrivial issue, and all-night places everywhere seem fewer than pre-pandemic, perhaps for staffing reasons (like 24-hour diners, concessions at highway rest areas, etc.). But this would be a really serious mistake given all the smaller markets this train serves, including the shows and sporting events people mentioned.

From Baltimore/DC/Alexandria, it’s a day trip to Richmond Main Street or Williamsburg. And from points north, a way to get to and from VA without losing a whole day. I used it to easily overnight from Alexandria to Maine years ago.

I’ve seen it sold out from WAS to PHL in both directions, especially on weekends, and from NHV/PVD east it seemed to have a brisk commuter business. I’ve also seen it used to accommodate passengers to/from the Palmetto, Cardinal, and the Canadian trains in NYP. Hard to see another train in that cleanup role, and even if it were split (say to keep PHL-WAS) the north end has no good terminus except NYP.

I do wonder if the schedule could be tweaked (or the sleeper moved to another train) to be more consistent with the Moynihan closing hours, but that probably means having a set-out situation somewhere eg northbound either arriving in Boston at 4-5 am or departing WAS around midnight… and possibly shuffling security issues at the other stations too, not to mention risking lower OTP.


----------



## WWW

Heading North said:


> I’ve taken 65/66/67 many times over the years, mostly on the southern end, sometimes the northern. Security at NYP is a nontrivial issue, and all-night places everywhere seem fewer than pre-pandemic, perhaps for staffing reasons (like 24-hour diners, concessions at highway rest areas, etc.). But this would be a really serious mistake given all the smaller markets this train serves, including the shows and sporting events people mentioned.
> 
> From Baltimore/DC/Alexandria, it’s a day trip to Richmond Main Street or Williamsburg. And from points north, a way to get to and from VA without losing a whole day. I used it to easily overnight from Alexandria to Maine years ago.
> 
> I’ve seen it sold out from WAS to PHL in both directions, especially on weekends, and from NHV/PVD east it seemed to have a brisk commuter business. I’ve also seen it used to accommodate passengers to/from the Palmetto, Cardinal, and the Canadian trains in NYP. Hard to see another train in that cleanup role, and even if it were split (say to keep PHL-WAS) the north end has no good terminus except NYP.
> 
> I do wonder if the schedule could be tweaked (or the sleeper moved to another train) to be more consistent with the Moynihan closing hours, but that probably means having a set-out situation somewhere eg northbound either arriving in Boston at 4-5 am or departing WAS around midnight… and possibly shuffling security issues at the other stations too, not to mention risking lower OTP.



***How dare you suggest how to run a railroad ?*** LOL ! Would someone anyone at all listen to your Dilbert (comic strip character) plan !
Just maybe with the MASK mandate lifted things can perhaps return to normal somewhere left off in the great void 2 years ago.


----------



## Pal2Pluto

Francis45 said:


> Argh. I went to review my itinerary for my Empire Builder trip from Seattle back home to Wisconsin on Sat May 14 with my 2 kids, only to discover that my family bedroom was canceled. My college student kid's roomette (extra room, better for all of us) in a different car was not.
> 
> I received no notification of this and wouldn't have found out about it if I hadn't checked myself. All other bedrooms are "sold out." It seems maybe the family bedroom car has been dropped from the train?
> 
> This is frustrating because we'd originally been booked on the Thursday May 12 Empire Builder, but that was canceled because the entire route got canceled on Thursdays and Fridays recently. I did get notification of that. This time, though -- nothing.
> 
> We could all maybe change to the May 15 train, but at that point I've extended our trip by 3 days and those hotel rooms are getting expensive. And it looks like there might be only one roomette left that day anyway, which isn't enough for the 3 of us.
> 
> The agent suggested I keep going back to the website because a room might still open up before May 14. "People cancel all the time." Any insights or suggestions? And does anybody have info on whether that family bedroom car might reappear for May 14?



I hear you sooooo well...... we've also extended our cross country round trip (11 day) by 2 days (now 13 day) because of the threat of trains not being available/cancelled on particular days. Hotels are expensive. I'm sorry you're going through this. 

I'm surprised they would cancel and not notify you..... but then again, after learning how this is all happening.....guess I shouldn't be surprised.

Please keep us posted.....


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

lordsigma said:


> Silver Meteor suspension and 5 days a week Crescent and City of New Orleans extended through September 11.


Hopefully the Meteor gets restored at that point, in time for "snowbird season".


----------



## lordsigma

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Hopefully the Meteor gets restored at that point, in time for "snowbird season".


Me too I’m scheduled to on it in October.


----------



## striker64

Ugh, Meteor still canceled through September. I'm not scheduled to ride on it again until November, but it's getting uncomfortably close to that date already and I really prefer the timekeeping of the Meteor over the Star.

Planning a Crescent ride in December, guess I should make sure not to travel on Tuesday or Wednesday so I don't end up frustrated.


----------



## Willbridge

I received notice today that Train 59 from CHI on Saturday, July 16th is canceled "due to a service disruption." After an hour of hold music, a courteous agent moved my departures from DEN and CHI up a day. Now to pay for an extra night in NOLA.


----------



## fillyjonk

lordsigma said:


> A poster (who is usually reliable) on TO has posted what appears to be the summer service plans. Amtrak has not yet announced anything so we probably cannot yet call it official until they do - and one can make their way to that site to see the full details. But highlights of what they posted - bad news first:
> 
> - Silver Meteor suspension and 5 days a week Crescent and City of New Orleans extended through September 11.
> 
> - Texas Eagle/Capitol Limited equipment run through ends May 2 and both trains resume independent daily service.
> 
> - Southwest Chief, Empire Builder, California Zephyr, and Lake Shore Limited back to daily May 23.



The May 2 thing seems accurate - I had a trip booked on the TE (go up on the 11th, come back here on the 27th) and originally it blocked in the several-hours-in-St.-Louis (for the inspection). Yesterday I got a "revised" ticket where I get to Bloomington closer to the "old" time, and I don't have to leave until 4 pm. (The new time had me leaving around 2 pm)

Of course things can (and probably will) change, but at this point it looks like the equipment-share might be done, thank goodness.


----------



## Sidney

Sidney said:


> Still an 11:55AM Chicago departure. I m coming in on 29. I decided to do 29 one day earlier and stay in Chicago overnight. Peace of mind.


Now 421 is back to it's original starting time at 1:45PM. Booked 29 again on the same day.Saves me$160 overnighting. That two hour difference is a nice cushion.


----------



## Bob Dylan

fillyjonk said:


> The May 2 thing seems accurate - I had a trip booked on the TE (go up on the 11th, come back here on the 27th) and originally it blocked in the several-hours-in-St.-Louis (for the inspection). Yesterday I got a "revised" ticket where I get to Bloomington closer to the "old" time, and I don't have to leave until 4 pm. (The new time had me leaving around 2 pm)
> 
> Of course things can (and probably will) change, but at this point it looks like the equipment-share might be done, thank goodness.


Now if only they'll add back the SSL, the Transdorm and return to Traditional Dinning, maybe the High Bucket Fares will drop to the Affordable Range???


----------



## Sidney

Bob Dylan said:


> Now if only they'll add back the SSL, the Transdorm and return to Traditional Dinning, maybe the High Bucket Fares will drop to the Affordable Range???


There were still a few low buckets on the TE/SL last I looked.Grabbed one in August. Indeed return the SSL and traditional dining!


----------



## fdaley

Heading North said:


> I’ve taken 65/66/67 many times over the years, mostly on the southern end, sometimes the northern. Security at NYP is a nontrivial issue, and all-night places everywhere seem fewer than pre-pandemic, perhaps for staffing reasons (like 24-hour diners, concessions at highway rest areas, etc.). But this would be a really serious mistake given all the smaller markets this train serves, including the shows and sporting events people mentioned.
> 
> From Baltimore/DC/Alexandria, it’s a day trip to Richmond Main Street or Williamsburg. And from points north, a way to get to and from VA without losing a whole day. I used it to easily overnight from Alexandria to Maine years ago.
> 
> I’ve seen it sold out from WAS to PHL in both directions, especially on weekends, and from NHV/PVD east it seemed to have a brisk commuter business. I’ve also seen it used to accommodate passengers to/from the Palmetto, Cardinal, and the Canadian trains in NYP. Hard to see another train in that cleanup role, and even if it were split (say to keep PHL-WAS) the north end has no good terminus except NYP.
> 
> I do wonder if the schedule could be tweaked (or the sleeper moved to another train) to be more consistent with the Moynihan closing hours, but that probably means having a set-out situation somewhere eg northbound either arriving in Boston at 4-5 am or departing WAS around midnight… and possibly shuffling security issues at the other stations too, not to mention risking lower OTP.



There was a period in the late '90s when 66/67 ran as the Twilight Shoreliner with times adjusted to about 1 a.m. in both directions at NYP. They even kept the Metropolitan Lounge open for sleeper passengers, as I recall from one trip in 1998 when we had a roomette from New York to Richmond to attend a wedding. I also remember having a room at least once during this period from NYP to Boston, where it arrived about 6 a.m. The latter resulted in terrible times for the local stations between New Haven and Providence. And Boston is still pretty sleepy at 6 a.m.

The traditional Night Owl times at NYP are less attractive, but the schedule worked better almost everywhere else on the route. I've used this train a lot over the years and hope it returns -- with sleeper.


----------



## Heading North

Yes, I remember that schedule! Took it twice from MET to BOS, then a daytime Regional back. 11:30/midnight departure was very doable for the NJ stops (and 1 am in Manhattan felt very different from 2-3 am).


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTES: A number of posts on On Time Performance have been moved to the OTP thread at:






On Time Performance (OTP)


I seem to recall once seeing a site where you could look up the OTP of each Amtrak train. I am planning a trip and trying to figure out if a connection from 67 to the Cardinal at WAS would work and wanting the OTP for 67. Does such a site exist or did I just imagine it?




www.amtraktrains.com





A number of posts on bridge fire related disruptions have been moved to the Bridge Fire thread at:






More bridge fire incidents affecting Amtrak


On the Barstow railcam, and someone mentioned a bridge burned in Colorado, disrupting Amtrak and BNSF service. Not sure what exactly is the issue but the SWC's are disrupted. Here's what Twitter has to say: "Southwest Chief Train 4, which departed Los Angeles on 4/21, will incur a delay west...




www.amtraktrains.com





Please direct all posts on those subject to those threads and reserve this thread for discussing long term cancellations and restoration and refrain from posting single or a few trip disruptions for a specific cause other than long term staff and equipment shortage.

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

SWC downsized, CONO no SSL, Crescent no diner, among other points.
Maybe this all goes hand in hand with RPA sending out (4) separate emails this week saying the Board needs to be replaced after months of silence.









U.S., Amtrak: Your summer plans may not fit with Stephen Gardner’s summer plans; the war on passengers is in full swing even though passengers mean no harm


By J. Bruce Richardson, Corridor Rail Development Corporation; April 22, 2022 The making of and taking of a reservation is a promise by two parties to perform. When a reservation is made at a resta…




corridorrail.com





from earlier in week..









U.S., Amtrak: Stephen Gardner’s 2022 summer of discontent; intentionally not operating trains in the busiest travel season


By J. Bruce Richardson, Corridor Rail Development Corporation; April 18, 2022 More word has come that Amtrak chief Stephen Gardner is choosing not to run some trains in the summer of 2022. Since su…




corridorrail.com


----------



## daybeers

Not sure who this guy is, looks like he's written a couple articles for Railway Age as well, but this article is pretty on point. I've seen the initial steps of Amtrak's hiring processes up close and further ones by colleagues and it's all a horrible mess. They act like employees are going to come to them  not the way the job market has been working for over 2.5 years now. They also act like there's no rush and that they're not severely understaffed. It's a joke.

I did notice they're offering sign-on bonuses for electricians in New Haven, but IMO it's too little, too late.


----------



## JWM

During Covid, with reduced demand, Amtrak had a chance to get its equipment in top notch shape. I have to wonder how many of these cuts in capacity and scheduling are due to staffing, lack of equipment or just plain stupidity. If past history is any indication, I'd wager it's the latter


----------



## ShiningTimeStL

Amtrak Announces Service Restoration as Part of Summer Schedule | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC


With demand for travel steadily returning, Amtrak announced today that it will return four long distance trains to daily service in May, return Northeast Regional frequencies to nearly 80% of pre-pandemic service levels, and restore additional service on two State-supported corridors. The...




www.railpassengers.org


----------



## Sidney

They are making it official? Thought this was a done deal a few weeks ago. Now,lets get the Adirondack back!


----------



## billosborn

ShiningTimeStL said:


> Amtrak Announces Service Restoration as Part of Summer Schedule | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC
> 
> 
> With demand for travel steadily returning, Amtrak announced today that it will return four long distance trains to daily service in May, return Northeast Regional frequencies to nearly 80% of pre-pandemic service levels, and restore additional service on two State-supported corridors. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railpassengers.org


Great news - I have a roomette reservation for late August from Chicago to Sacramento on the CZ , with a Sunday departure from Chicago. I wasn't worried about having to making a major change to the itinerary since it wasn't running on Sunday-Monday, since I figured they'd do their best to get the Zephyr and other LD trains back to daily by summertime, but it's still good to see that it is official.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Still nothing about 65/66/67 aka the Night Owl or Twilight Shoreliner or Federal take your pick . I wonder if it will ever come back


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Still nothing about 65/66/67 aka the Night Owl or Twilight Shoreliner or Federal take your pick . I wonder if it will ever come back


Tentatively coming back July 10th


----------



## JWM

Now about the return of dining car dining open to all passengers on those one night trains and to all on the two night out ones now.


----------



## Northwestern

Sidney said:


> I hope the Southwest Chief,California Zephyr and Empire Builder return to daily service by Memorial Day. It's peak season. We have reservations on one of the days the Zephyr is not running in July. As of now it is still bookable. I hope we hear something soon


***********************
Amtrak announced that the Empire Builder will return to daily service on May 23.


----------



## Lana J C

Oops, Sorry for the partial post! 313 will be suspended and replaced by 319 Lincoln Service, by the end of May, the way I understand it. I was ticketed on 313 and Amtrak reticketed me on 319.


----------



## John Bredin

It is possible this Lincoln Service run-through ekes out enough savings that Missouri restores trains 311 and 316?


----------



## Tlcooper93

Any updates on 65-67? I'd heard from someone that June was the selected restart for this train, but it seems the plug has been pulled on that.

Trying to catch a train from NYC to Boston (need to be downtown by 10am) but its looking like the flight is the only option, as NEC service is still sucky at best. Amtrak really needs to get it together. Its a real shame that they seem to be doing absolutely nothing despite being flush with cash.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

RE Cascades/Canada no service until late 2022

“WSDOT and ODOT expressed extreme dissatisfaction with this plan..” 

see attached email


----------



## daybeers

smh. no motivation.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Amtrakfflyer said:


> RE Cascades/Canada no service until late 2022
> 
> “WSDOT and ODOT expressed extreme dissatisfaction with this plan..”
> 
> see attached email


 And now they're advertising for 18 Positions for Seattle. This is another example of pure incompetence and neglect on the part of Amtraks Management.

Who could have possibly known this would happen, and surely you have to blame the lazy people who just don't want to work, not the Suits??!!.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bob Dylan said:


> And now they're advertising for 18 Positions for Seattle. This is another example of pure incompetence and neglect on the part of Amtraks Management.
> 
> Who could have possibly known this would happen, and surely you have to blame the lazy people who just don't want to work, not the Suits??!!.


Well, we do know of one person who left the Seattle Base (though he did not work on the Cascades). 
You do know that some people who apply and get "hired" for any job will either quit or not "make the cut". And, yes, I have done that when the job turned out not to be a good fit for me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, we do know of one person who left the Seattle Base (though he did not work on the Cascades).
> You do know that some people who apply and get "hired" for any job will either quit or not "make the cut". And, yes, I have done that when the job turned out not to be a good fit for me.


True Betty. And hopefully yall will get to see said person when riding NEC and LD Trains up there in Yankee Land.

But Amtrak had enough OBS and other Employees for this area,( in fact were planning on increasing Service) till the "Brains" in DC decided they could Retire,Furlough and quit hiring employees, and blame it on COVID!

The NW is a desirable area in which to live, it shouldn't be that hard to start a crash program to hire and train needed Employees, especially if Relocation bonuses were offered along with increased Pay and Benefits!


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> And now they're advertising for 18 Positions for Seattle. This is another example of pure incompetence and neglect on the part of Amtraks Management.


It may have been an over reaction at the edge of the abyss when no bridging support in the form of emergency funding had come about and revenue stream had dropped to below 10% run rate. It would have been better if that had not been allowed to happen, but at that point in time it is questionable whether the fiduciary act of preserving cash in a downsized state was an illogical or incompetent step.

And frankly, no one had guessed what was going to happen down the line. The entire transportation industry is suffering from this problem, and Amtrak is not at all unique in this regard. Even now airlines are busy downsizing their already announced summer plans due to staff shortage.


----------



## Tlcooper93

jis said:


> It may have been an over reaction at the edge of the abyss when no bridging support in the form of emergency funding had come about and revenue stream had dropped to below 10% run rate. It would have been better if that had not been allowed to happen, but at that point in time it is questionable whether the fiduciary act of preserving cash in a downsized state was an illogical or incompetent step.
> 
> And frankly, no one had guessed what was going to happen down the line. The entire transportation industry is suffering from this problem, and Amtrak is not at all unique in this regard. Even now airlines are busy downsizing their already announced summer plans due to staff shortage.


Perhaps this situation will make us question whether or not private enterprise (or quasi in Amtrak's state) has any place in the realm of public services.


----------



## jis

Tlcooper93 said:


> Perhaps this situation will make us question whether or not private enterprise (or quasi in Amtrak's state) has any place in the realm of public services.


I doubt it, since the story is not a cut and dried private enterprise problem at all. By now we are entirely in a speculative world as far as this goes. It is not clear that the IRS of Social Security Administration has managed things any better for example. Of course we could come to the conclusion that "Management" is a bad thing. But that of course is neither here, nor there.


----------



## Tlcooper93

jis said:


> I doubt it, since the story is not a cut and dried private enterprise problem at all. By now we are entirely in a speculative world as far as this goes. It is not clear that the IRS of Social Security Administration has managed things any better for example. Of course we could come to the conclusion that "Management" is a bad thing. But that of course is neither here, nor there.


Yes, my oversimplying this was rhetorical at best.

But I think this does hearken to a larger sociopolitical debate around whether or not private enterprise does a better job at providing public services. For example, Brightline not running trains for a year and a half in order to preserve cash.

Of course, this is all assuming that Amtrak truly needed to save cash flow by furloughing employees.


----------



## Trogdor

Bob Dylan said:


> And now they're advertising for 18 Positions for Seattle. This is another example of pure incompetence and neglect on the part of Amtraks Management.



Wait…trying to hire people when they’re short-staffed is a sign of incompetence?


----------



## Tlcooper93

Trogdor said:


> Wait…trying to hire people when they’re short-staffed is a sign of incompetence?


Maybe he's referring to them hiring _only 18 _people.


----------



## jis

Tlcooper93 said:


> Maybe he's referring to them hiring _only 18 _people.


Well, overall Amtrak has more than 4,500 openings that they are actively trying to fill. I guess the rest of the opening they are trying to fill don't matter when one is on a roll to assign incompetence  Anyhow to give a perspective on how large a number that is, the total Amtrak employee strength work out to somewhere a little less than 18,000.

Frankly there is one thing that puzzled me and that is what IMHO was over-downsizing of the HR department who you need to be around to restore staff levels. Apparently finally Amtrak has restored the HR department to a state where they can become effective again. Initially that was a big problem.

There were three factors working in tandem. They were (1) restoring personnel to fill positions that were downsized to stay financially afloat, and training new staff, which on even good days takes time. This was hampered by shortages in the HR department initially. (2) Scourge of the pandemic where existing staff were sidelined due to infections and quarantines. And (3) relative dearth of candidates looking for jobs who can manage to pass the drug test apparently.

The fact that they have finally started restoring train frequencies and starting to get a handle of maintenance suggests that they may be slowly sorting out that mess.

But the bottom line is shouting "Incompetence" from the rooftops does not make people competent, it just makes the shouters look foolish after a while, because of the lack of effectiveness of their act in solving anything.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Trogdor said:


> Wait…trying to hire people when they’re short-staffed is a sign of incompetence?


It is when they're the ones who pushed experienced Employees out when COVID hit, and then sat on their hands for a year as Travel picked up!

It's a toss up as to which is a worse run Department @ Amtrak, IT or HR, but the blame goes to the Top!( Yes, this is True of most Companies now experiencing Staffing Shortages)

Moving on to other Train Topics.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Trogdor said:


> Wait…trying to hire people when they’re short-staffed is a sign of incompetence?


YEP, 18 is a pathetically Low Number!


----------



## Northwestern

Amtrakfflyer said:


> RE Cascades/Canada no service until late 2022
> 
> “WSDOT and ODOT expressed extreme dissatisfaction with this plan..”
> 
> see attached email



***********************************************************

I think there is a lot of politics going on. As WSDOT and ODOT have suggested, why can't they re-establish partial service into Vancouver?


----------



## Trogdor

Bob Dylan said:


> YEP, 18 is a pathetically Low Number!



How many should they be hiring?

Further, how do you know each of those job postings in Seattle translates to exactly one employee?


----------



## west point

The incompetence came at OCT 1, 2021. By that time Amtrak knew what their budget for FY 2022 was going to be. But it did not really start advertising opening until late January 2022 - February. That is IMO completely incompetent. And it starts with Corsica. Do not reappoint him. Time to get Senate to turn him down


----------



## Tlcooper93

Does Amtrak usually run a 6am NYP-BOS Acela on Saturdays? Is there any chance they will introduce an additional morning frequency on June 4th?

Kind of surprised there's a BOS-NYP 6am but not a reverse. Though it does make sense since its _going _to NYC.


----------



## fdaley

Tlcooper93 said:


> Does Amtrak usually run a 6am NYP-BOS Acela on Saturdays? Is there any chance they will introduce an additional morning frequency on June 4th?
> 
> Kind of surprised there's a BOS-NYP 6am but not a reverse. Though it does make sense since its _going _to NYC.



Pre-pandemic, I don't remember any NYP-BOS departure on weekends before the Regional at 7a or a few minutes earlier. Weekdays, there was an earlier Acela.


----------



## jis

Just thought I'd mention that as of 5/23/22 all Western LD trains have been restored to their pre-COVID frequencies.

There are still a few Eastern trains waiting to be restored and currently targeted for 9/11/22.

See Amtrak LD days of operation through September 2022


----------



## Brian Battuello

jis said:


> Just thought I'd mention that as of 5/23/22 all Western LD trains have been restored to their pre-COVID frequencies.


That's a tiny amount of good news, especially as we come into the summer travel season. Of course prices will continue to be high until they can somehow magically add more equipment to each train. I tend to avoid summer long distance travel, saving my points for off season. I sort of miss the fixed price zones that were available for any open room. I did a lot of NYC-Florida trips to stay in the 15K single zone for sleepers. But those days are long gone.


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: Several posts on historical fixed price zone AGR awards have been moved to the Amtrak Guest Reward Forum in the following thread:






Historical fixed price zone AGR awards


That's a tiny amount of good news, especially as we come into the summer travel season. Of course prices will continue to be high until they can somehow magically add more equipment to each train. I tend to avoid summer long distance travel, saving my points for off season. I sort of miss the...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## daybeers

jis said:


> There are still a few Eastern trains waiting to be restored and currently targeted for 9/11/22.


lol ridiculous.


----------



## Brian Battuello

The good news was that (IIRC) all Western trains that were once daily are again daily. The moderators sensibly moved the digression into the old AGR point system to a new topic.

I agree that simply returning things to where they were originally is pretty weak good news. Now if they restored white tablecloth full dining to Eastern trains, THAT would be good news!


----------



## acelafan

I discovered the overnight WAS - BOS service (65 / 66 / 67) is scheduled to start running again on Monday, July 11. I have been checking Amtrak's reservation system and it appeared today. I hope it doesn't get pushed back as I will be taking it in early August. 

If I missed this announcement and this is a duplicate post, my apologies.


----------



## trimetbusfan

acelafan said:


> I discovered the overnight WAS - BOS service (65 / 66 / 67) is scheduled to start running again on Monday, July 11. I have been checking Amtrak's reservation system and it appeared today. I hope it doesn't get pushed back as I will be taking it in early August.
> 
> If I missed this announcement and this is a duplicate post, my apologies.


Looks like no sleepers available though.


----------



## jis

Silver Meteor 97/98 is now available for booking starting Sept 12 for 98 ex-Miami and Sept 14 for 97 ex-New York.

An official announcement is apparently forthcoming in a few days according to some unofficial rumblings from RPA.


----------



## west point

Hope this is true. A train orders report says that Starlight today had a Baggage, Trans dorm and another coach. Supposed to be the consist now.
If so starlight of 6/8 would be 10 cars?


----------



## Cal

west point said:


> Hope this is true. A train orders report says that Starlight today had a Baggage, Trans dorm and another coach. Supposed to be the consist now.
> If so starlight of 6/8 would be 10 cars?


Yesterdays 14 had 8 cars past the Chehalis cam. You can check it tomorrow to see todays 14/tomorrows 11.


----------



## Steve4031

I have tried to book a same day round trip from Chicago to Springfield, IL for next week. This is no longer possible. There are 3 morning trains from St. Louis, but there is no 304 or 306 on multiple days. What is going on here?


----------



## jebr

Steve4031 said:


> I have tried to book a same day round trip from Chicago to Springfield, IL for next week. This is no longer possible. There are 3 morning trains from St. Louis, but there is no 304 or 306 on multiple days. What is going on here?


304 became 318 and runs on the same schedule. 306 still shows for me on Wednesday, 6/15 from SPI to CHI, along with 318.


----------



## Steve4031

That is weird. I was using the website and nothing was showing up for 6/17. But the app shows what you told me.


----------



## Steve4031

Even more frustrating. The damn App won't let me book, and the damn website freezes. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Steve4031

I got the website to work in Safari. GF and I are doing a round trip to New Buffalo next Friday. She enjoyed the gathering trip from last year and wants to experience the fresh air again.


----------



## Fenway

Might be a glitch but I see 66/67 is back on the schedule as of July 11th


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Fenway said:


> Might be a glitch but I see 66/67 is back on the schedule as of July 11th
> 
> View attachment 28656


Not a glitch. I've heard from reliable sources that it was returning on July 11. And apparently it's only running between WAS and BOS. Guess VA isn't ready for it.


----------



## west point

Also no sleeper?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

west point said:


> Also no sleeper?


That’s up to VA and since it’s not running in VA…


----------



## Ryan

I wouldn't think that a sleeper between WAS and points north would be up to VA.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> I wouldn't think that a sleeper between WAS and points north would be up to VA.


oops, I forgot the sleeper was only available from WAS to BOS.


----------



## lordsigma

65/66/67 are returning July 11/12 but it will be without a sleeper and baggage due to changes in the Virginia corridor service. 66 will now be a northbound out of Roanoke and will turn from 151. 65/67 will continue to operate to Newport News but will turn as 124 the following day on weekends And 186 on weekdays.


----------



## fdaley

So, there's no plan to restore the sleeper even from Washington north?


----------



## neroden

While it's good they're bringing back the overnight train, this is not good planning at all. They need checked baggage service to Boston. And given that they weren't running the sleeper south of DC anyway, where the train goes south of DC isn't an excuse to not have a sleeper. Really they should have a Roanoke sleeper daily, since that's an even longer trip than Newport News.


I suppose this is merely the typical level of mismanagement we can expect from the Amtrak clownshow, however, rather than the truly spectacular feats of impressive incompetence we've seen in other areas such as IT.


----------



## jis

fdaley said:


> So, there's no plan to restore the sleeper even from Washington north?


None outside Amtrak has any idea what the plans are. We are all speculating depending on each of our own biases at present.


----------



## amtrakpass

The checked baggage available shows as part of the services tab in the Amtrak app at least for the Boston-DC portion of of 66/67. Is this a mistake? It doesn't show available for the other regionals so just curious.


----------



## jis

lordsigma said:


> 65/66/67 are returning July 11/12 but it will be without a sleeper and baggage due to changes in the Virginia corridor service. 66 will now be a northbound out of Roanoke and will turn from 151. 65/67 will continue to operate to Newport News but will turn as 124 the following day on weekends And 186 on weekdays.


I thought the proposal I had seen was for minimally a VLII Bag and possibly a VLI Sleeper to be dropped off/picked up at WAS. I can see that they barely have enough VL Sleepers in circulation at present to do the Sleeper part, but is there also a shortage now of non-mothballed VLII Baggage cars?


----------



## lordsigma

jis said:


> I thought the proposal I had seen was for minimally a VLII Bag and possibly a VLI Sleeper to be dropped off/picked up at WAS. I can see that they barely have enough VL Sleepers in circulation at present to do the Sleeper part, but is there also a shortage now of non-mothballed VLII Baggage cars?


You might be right. I had heard last week on Facebook groups they were dropping the baggage too but the reservation system does indeed still say baggage between Boston and Washington mow that I look so maybe they’re going to add/drop a V2 baggage at Washington. I would imagine if they decide to bring back the sleeper down the road it will be done the same way. There also is still baggage Jobs open at Boston.


----------



## bratkinson

Dropping the baggage from 66/67 would put an end to checked baggage at BOS. Perhaps that's part of the 'plan' to further downgrade 448/449 since they dropped the baggage car a couple years ago.


----------



## jis

bratkinson said:


> Dropping the baggage from 66/67 would put an end to checked baggage at BOS. Perhaps that's part of the 'plan' to further downgrade 448/449 since they dropped the baggage car a couple years ago.


Since 66/67 has not been running there has been no checked baggage service in Boston through the COVID period anyway. But they were hiring baggage handlers for Boston Providence and New Haven. I don't know where that stands at present.


----------



## daybeers

lordsigma said:


> 66 will now be a northbound out of Roanoke and will turn from 151. 65/67 will continue to operate to Newport News but will turn as 124 the following day on weekends And 186 on weekdays.


That isn't confusing at all and definitely won't cause passengers to make a mistake. /s


----------



## Amtrak25

On Jul 24, reservation system:
Train 65 shows checked baggage to Newport News from NYP
Train 66 does not show checked baggage from Roanoke to NYP, but does from Washington to Boston.

Very confusing without a timetable, rather than spending all afternoon playing with endpoints to figure what is going on.

This is what I think will go on:

65/67 had checked baggage from Boston to Newport News, but its alter-ego 124/186 does not from Newport News. So the car runs empty and likely to be cut at Washington.

66 has no checked baggage from Roanoke to Washington, but does from there to Boston.

So the baggage car they cut from 124/186 with the diesel at about 8pm is likely to be added to 66 at 930pm with the Motor.

Why this lack of symmetry with this train from Roanoke and Newport news is beyond me.


----------



## OBS

The logical move would be to add and remove the baggage car with the Electric engine (and potentially the sleeper) in Was.


----------



## lordsigma

Seems many people have a lot of passion for this train almost like it’s a long distance train even though it isn’t. Maybe just because it’s a historic service that traditionally ran with a sleeper. I think a sleeper option on the corridor is great but in this time of lack of staff I’d rather see the focus on getting back 97/98 and the proper capacity on the other LD trains than the sleeper on the overnight regional - it’s great they’re bringing back the train as a late night option - but I’m not crushed over the lack of sleeper. Down the road when things are better system wide then the sleeper and baggage could be re added and just cut the car in at Washington.


----------



## jebr

daybeers said:


> That isn't confusing at all and definitely won't cause passengers to make a mistake. /s


Amtrak, at least on the website, won't even let me book a ticket with just a train number. I'm not sure how it would cause anyone to make a mistake, and outside of us railfans likely would either not be noticed at all, or at most be met with a "huh, that's different."


----------



## MARC Rider

jebr said:


> Amtrak, at least on the website, won't even let me book a ticket with just a train number. I'm not sure how it would cause anyone to make a mistake, and outside of us railfans likely would either not be noticed at all, or at most be met with a "huh, that's different."


When you book a flight, all most people really care about are the departure and arrival times and whether the flight is nonstop, a through flight, or whether you have to change planes. OK, all that, plus the fare. They probably don't care about where the plane came from, and where it's going after they get off, and in any event, I think the airlines are always changing the routing of the actual aircraft to optimize their use. The traveler remembers the flight number long enough to get to the gate at departure and find the right luggage carousel after they land, and then forget about it.

The same is probably true of most Amtrak passengers, except that there aren't any real nonstop runs between major cities. People who are making moderately complicated train trips involving connections could benefit from a timetable and a route map, which isn't as necessary when planning a flying trip. Oh, yes, and they might like to know the facilities available on the train. Beyond that, we're getting into railfan geekery, which is fun, but really not necessary to plan a trip.

The oddity of the northbound NEC overnight train running from Roanoke to Boston, whereas the southbound NEC overnight train running from Boston to Newport News is probably just a case of Amtrak trying to optimize their (currently) limited pool of equipment and accommodate a second Roanoke train. I would guess it would be easy enough to attach or remove sleepers and baggage cars in Washington, where the locomotives are changed. Of course, that might be delayed because of equipment and staff shortages.


----------



## MARC Rider

lordsigma said:


> Seems many people have a lot of passion for this train almost like it’s a long distance train even though it isn’t. Maybe just because it’s a historic service that traditionally ran with a sleeper. I think a sleeper option on the corridor is great but in this time of lack of staff I’d rather see the focus on getting back 97/98 and the proper capacity on the other LD trains than the sleeper on the overnight regional - it’s great they’re bringing back the train as a late night option - but I’m not crushed over the lack of sleeper. Down the road when things are better system wide then the sleeper and baggage could be re added and just cut the car in at Washington.


The overnight train lost its sleeper around 2003 and 2004, and just had it restored right before Covid screwed everything up. It did a great business, even without a sleeper. I took it several times between Boston and Washington between 2007 and 2014 riding business class. It was a perfectly OK 9 hour ride in the recliners. The 2x1 business class was, of course the best, but even when they had to use the 2x2 full Amfleet 1 business class car, it was a fine ride. I got as much sleep as I'd get from a 9 hour ride in a roomette. I would not recommend the Amfleet 1 coaches for the full 9 hour ride if one wants to sleep, though. It would be far more important for me that the baggage car service to Boston be restored, as that was the only train with a baggage car running the NEC north of New York. Frankly, I would love to see a few more of the Northeast Regionals run checked baggage like they used to do in the 1980s, but I'm not sure if the new Siemens order includes any provision for checked baggage compartments.


----------



## River in Sight

Ugh - I just spent the past few hours at DCA trying to fly up to BOS for a meeting tomorrow. Due to thunderstorms, I had three flights cancel and ended up back at home, missing tomorrow’s meeting. Would’ve been an absolutely perfect application for an overnight sleeper car (even if my planned flight had worked out: vs the $350 I had spent on a hotel plus the $200 or so one-way airfare) except it doesn’t currently exist. I really enjoyed using this option last summer and sure wish it would come back.


----------



## Willbridge

MARC Rider said:


> The overnight train lost its sleeper around 2003 and 2004, and just had it restored right before Covid screwed everything up. It did a great business, even without a sleeper. I took it several times between Boston and Washington between 2007 and 2014 riding business class. It was a perfectly OK 9 hour ride in the recliners. The 2x1 business class was, of course the best, but even when they had to use the 2x2 full Amfleet 1 business class car, it was a fine ride. I got as much sleep as I'd get from a 9 hour ride in a roomette. I would not recommend the Amfleet 1 coaches for the full 9 hour ride if one wants to sleep, though. It would be far more important for me that the baggage car service to Boston be restored, as that was the only train with a baggage car running the NEC north of New York. Frankly, I would love to see a few more of the Northeast Regionals run checked baggage like they used to do in the 1980s, but I'm not sure if the new Siemens order includes any provision for checked baggage compartments.


I rode Boston to BWI in Amfleet 1 coach in 1987. The leg-rest coach that was assigned for long-distance passengers had been bad-ordered. Sleep was intermittent. Interesting passenger activity.


----------



## RebelRider

Rumor going around is the consist plan for the new service will be four Amfleet I coaches and a split-club for the cafe and business seating. No baggage car. The sets will be captive to BOS--NPN--NYP--RNK--BOS

This is going to make for some miserably full trains, especially on corridor.


----------



## KnightRail

AmtrakBlue said:


> Not a glitch. I've heard from reliable sources that it was returning on July 11. And apparently it's only running between WAS and BOS. Guess VA isn't ready for it.


VA is very much ready for it, just took a little longer to reprogram the changes south of WAS. 66 now begins in Roanoke. 65/67 will continue to end in Newport News. The equipment will be standard regional sets and not dedicated smaller sets with the club-dinette(split cafe/business class) like before. 

Roanoke:
•151(NYP-RNK)
turns for same day’s
•66(RNK-BOS)

•171(BOS-RNK)
turns for next day’s
•176(RNK-BOS)

Newport News:
•67(BOS-NPN)
turns for same day’s
•186(NPN-NYP)

•125(NYP-NPN)
turns for next day’s
•174(NPN-BOS)

Edit: Now saw much of this has already been covered in the separate thread on this topic.


----------



## jis

Moderator's Notes: At least a dozen posts specific to the Southwest Chief derailment have been moved to the Southwest Chief derailment thread:






Southwest Chief derailment


A friend of mine who works in Amtrak ops said #4 hit a truck and I see 4 (25) is now in Service Disruption, 81 miles east of Kansas City. He said it may be a bad one. A story to follow for sure.




www.amtraktrains.com





Please continue the Southwest Chief derailment related service modification in that thread and leave this thread for long term cancellations and restorations.

Thank you for your understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## amtrakpass

The second daily Missouri River Runner round trip is availble to purchase starting Monday July 18th. 311/316 show operating between St Louis and Kansas City and 319/318 continue to show Chicago to Kansas City via St Louis.


----------



## yuzu

jis said:


> Since 66/67 has not been running there has been no checked baggage service in Boston through the COVID period anyway. But they were hiring baggage handlers for Boston Providence and New Haven. I don't know where that stands at present.


Last year I was able to check bags on 66 from WAS-BOS, and lots of people were collecting baggage on the platform at BOS. But at BOS nobody was able to check a bag on 65 going the other way, even though there was a baggage car.


----------



## lordsigma

It appears crescent and CONO 5 days also extended to that point Tuesday Oct 4 the first Tuesday.


----------



## jis

Restoration of Silver Meteor has now gotten pushed out to Monday Oct 3, 2022.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Restoration of Silver Meteor has now gotten pushed out to Monday Oct 3, 2022.


That sucks for you Floridians, but hopefully the "Super Star" will gain Traditional Dining in the meantime!


----------



## jis

lordsigma said:


> It appears crescent and CONO 5 days also extended to that point Tuesday Oct 4 the first Tuesday.


How about the Crescent?


----------



## lordsigma

jis said:


> How about the Crescent?


Tuesday Oct 4 the first Tuesday for Crescent - Sat Oct 8 first Saturday for CONO.


----------



## MARC Rider

I'm in Washington today. Looks like a lot of the NEC southbound morning service has been restored, including NER 67 and 151. My train (183) had 9 cars and was listed as "90%" full on the app when I bought my ticket 20 minutes before departure. Maybe the fares are helping. There were still $12 BAL-WAS tickets at that time. I don't think they've had those prices since the 1990s.


----------



## Maverickstation

Trains is reporting that Moffat Tunnel work will result in short turning the California Zepher on 7/29.


----------



## billosborn

Per Amtrak, California Zephyr #5, departed 7/27, terminated in Denver due to maintenance in Moffat Tunnel. A 1005 Zephyr will continue on from Salt Lake City. I wonder what options passengers would have, and how much notice did they receive?


----------



## Bob Dylan

billosborn said:


> Per Amtrak, California Zephyr #5, departed 7/27, terminated in Denver due to maintenance in Moffat Tunnel. A 1005 Zephyr will continue on from Salt Lake City. I wonder what options passengers would have, and how much notice did they receive?


I read somewhere that a Wyoming Detour is not possible due to "Staffing Issues" and there is nothing about a Bustitution!( not sure if Scheduled Buses even run Denver to SLC any more?)


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: All posts pertaining to temporary suspension of service west of Albany due to danger from an imminent collapse of part of a warehouse just west of LAB Bridge have been moved to a thread focused on this event at:






Amtrak temporarily suspends service west of Albany (7/29/22)


48 tonight just got cancelled due to unexpected track closure. From Amtrak tweets. Lakeshore Limited Train 48/448 which was due to departed Chicago (CHI) on 7/28 is canceled due to unforeseen track closures. Please call 1-800-USA-RAIL for reservation assistance.




www.amtraktrains.com





Please make any further posts on that subject to this new thread and not in this thread. Keep this thread for longer term cancellations and restorations.

Thank you for your understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## thully

Empire Builder from SEA 8/5 cancelled:


I’m booked on 8/12, so this raises my concern a bit. On the VIA Rail Canadian now and not goring to be happy if I need a last-minute flight from Seattle to get home. Does anyone know if that is the same consist I’d be on? Just wondering if a pre-emotive change if possible would be a good thing…


----------



## AmtrakBlue

thully said:


> Empire Builder from SEA 8/5 cancelled:
> 
> 
> I’m booked on 8/12, so this raises my concern a bit. On the VIA Rail Canadian now and not goring to be happy if I need a last-minute flight from Seattle to get home. Does anyone know if that is the same consist I’d be on? Just wondering if a pre-emotive change if possible would be a good thing…



I believe it’s cancelled due to the inbound 7/27 for 8/5’s consist is cancelled.


----------



## Bob Dylan

thully said:


> Empire Builder from SEA 8/5 cancelled:
> 
> 
> I’m booked on 8/12, so this raises my concern a bit. On the VIA Rail Canadian now and not goring to be happy if I need a last-minute flight from Seattle to get home. Does anyone know if that is the same consist I’d be on? Just wondering if a pre-emotive change if possible would be a good thing…



You should be OK, looks like a One Day Cancellation as the notice and Betty said!

Look forward to your Trip report on your Canadian Adventure!


----------



## jis

Amtrak’s Empire Builder, Carl Sandburg see cancellations (updated) - Trains


CHICAGO — A line blockage earlier this week and equipment shortages have led to the cancellation of westbound Empire Builder departure from Chicago today (Wednesday, Aug. 3), as well as the eastbound Builder departures from Seattle and Portland on Friday, Aug. 5. The move comes after the Builder...




www.trains.com


----------



## jis

Temporary reduced schedule on the Capitol Corridor in August '22









Temporary Reduced Train Schedule Effective August 15, 2022 - Get on Board!


Effective August 15, 2022, Capitol Corridor trains will offer a temporary reduced schedule of nine daily round trips. This temporary service reduction is necessary due to workforce shortages that make it challenging for us to offer our full schedule at this time. The trains that will be affected...



www.capitolcorridor.org


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> Temporary reduced schedule on the Capitol Corridor in August '22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary Reduced Train Schedule Effective August 15, 2022 - Get on Board!
> 
> 
> Effective August 15, 2022, Capitol Corridor trains will offer a temporary reduced schedule of nine daily round trips. This temporary service reduction is necessary due to workforce shortages that make it challenging for us to offer our full schedule at this time. The trains that will be affected...
> 
> 
> 
> www.capitolcorridor.org


"necessary due to workforce shortages ... This change will be in effect through October 2, 2022."

Seems like there's going to be a lot of labor suddenly coming available on October 2. What's so magical about that date?

I wonder whether this portends ill for the 10/2 resumption of our dearly lamented Meteor. Will there be enough labor to go around? From reports of botched hiring events and unresponsive HR, I have my doubts.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> "necessary due to workforce shortages ... This change will be in effect through October 2, 2022."
> 
> Seems like there's going to be a lot of labor suddenly coming available on October 2. What's so magical about that date?
> 
> I wonder whether this portends ill for the 10/2 resumption of our dearly lamented Meteor. Will there be enough labor to go around? From reports of botched hiring events and unresponsive HR, I have my doubts.


Perhaps they have one or more classes going and expect those new employees to be ready to start on 10/02/22. Of course, some of the trainees may be decide this isn't a job they want and quit before they start working.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Perhaps they have one or more classes going and expect those new employees to be ready to start on 10/02/22. Of course, some of the trainees may be decide this isn't a job they want and quit before they start working.


Also note that that article is about Caltrans funded service in California. It may or may not reflect state of things elsewhere in the Amtrak system


----------



## glensfallsse

Does anyone know when, or if, there are plans to put 245 back into service -- the late-night train from NYP to Albany on weekdays. If I want to go to a game or concert in New York City, Amtrak is not an option right now. It's a long drive down to Croton-Harmon for Metro-North or Ramsey for NJ Transit. It's much more comfortable on 245.


----------



## thully

According to a post on Trainorders and as reflected by the reservation system, Wolverine trains 350 and 355 have been canceled August 29th-September 16th due to a shortage of equipment. This is the first train out of Chicago and the last train into Chicago.


----------



## TRA_Thom

thully said:


> According to a post on Trainorders and as reflected by the reservation system, Wolverine trains 350 and 355 have been canceled August 29th-September 16th due to a shortage of equipment. This is the first train out of Chicago and the last train into Chicago.


Guess what train I was supposed to get on tomorrow morning…
Do you think I have a shot at getting a refund?

Edit: realizing now that the cancellations don’t start until Monday.


----------



## daybeers

TRA_Thom said:


> Guess what train I was supposed to get on tomorrow morning…
> Do you think I have a shot at getting a refund?


Why wouldn't you get a refund if the train was canceled? It was probably already processed.


----------



## TRA_Thom

Oh, I just noticed that the cancellations begin Monday, so tomorrow will be safe. Still, it’s definitely very annoying for a lot of people. The 350 is always packed.
What’s strange to me is that the Amtrak app doesn’t say when the cancellations start, I had to find that out here.


----------



## thully

If you try to book a train on the affected days, it will show 350 and 355 as canceled.


----------



## Michigan Mom

thully said:


> According to a post on Trainorders and as reflected by the reservation system, Wolverine trains 350 and 355 have been canceled August 29th-September 16th due to a shortage of equipment. This is the first train out of Chicagos and the last train into Chicago.


so that's what's going on.. I was looking to do a quick Chicago RT and the cancellations were already showing on the app, as of Friday. Oh well. It was a frivolous thought anyway. :-/


----------



## Michigan Mom

"manpower and equipment shortage" - perhaps they have the trains temporarily out of service for some extended maintenance?


----------



## thully

More Michigan Service woes:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maybe Amtrak should change their Trade Name to Greyhound since there's so many Cancellations and Bustitutions!??


----------



## Michigan Mom

Wonder what the reasons are for the reductions in MI services.. At least it's only for a few weeks. 
"manpower" and "equipment" are obviously vague and non-descriptive terms.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Michigan Mom said:


> Wonder what the reasons are for the reductions in MI services.. At least it's only for a few weeks.
> "manpower" and "equipment" are obviously vague and non-descriptive terms.


We all know about the "Manpower"Shortages,but all of a sudden even the Single Level Short Haul Trains seem be Cancelled due to "" Equipmemt Shortages".

Yet Amtrak is using Cars for Axle Count Cars on Midwestern Routes, and taking Sleepers,Coaches, Bag Cars and Diners off More and more LD Trains.

Wonder where these Cars are going, Down the Rabbitt Hole with Alice???


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> We all know about the "Manpower"Shortages,but all of a sudden even the Single Level Short Haul Trains seem be Cancelled due to "" Equipmemt Shortages".
> 
> Yet Amtrak is using Cars for Axle Count Cars on Midwestern Routes, and taking Sleepers,Coaches, Bag Cars and Diners off More and more LD Trains.
> 
> Wonder where these Cars are going, Down the Rabbitt Hole with Alice???


Chicago shops apparently do not have enough mechanical folks to carry out PM and other repairs to reliably field operable cars to equip all the scheduled trains. So they are fielding only the number of trains that can be equipped with legally operable cars. At least that is my vague understanding of the situation in the Midwest.


----------



## MIrailfan

Wolverine #350 and #355 cancelled til mid September.


----------



## zetharion

I think half the corporations (I include Amtrak with them) are just using the "manpower shortage" excuse to cut costs.


----------



## Tlcooper93

zetharion said:


> I think half the corporations (I include Amtrak with them) are just using the "manpower shortage" excuse to cut costs.


I don't agree, and I would like to hear evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

On the website booking page, the Vermonter on Friday says cancelled, and 147 on Saturday says cancelled.

I am supposed to take 147 on Saturday and have my ticket. 

Does anyone know what’s going on? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mystic River Dragon said:


> On the website booking page, the Vermonter on Friday says cancelled, and 147 on Saturday says cancelled.
> 
> I am supposed to take 147 on Saturday and have my ticket.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s going on? Thanks.


I'd call Patty, somethings going on for the Weekend in the NE!!!???


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Bob Dylan said:


> I'd call Patty, somethings going on for the Weekend in the NE!!!???



Thanks, Jim. 

The person I’m traveling with is calling (he’s better on the phone than I am).

But I thought I would post here as well, just in case someone here had run into this and knows what’s happening.


----------



## lordsigma

They are doing track work on the New Haven Springfield line this weekend. You’ll get a bus substitution north of New Haven. It’s the last phase of work that’s been ongoing recently and requiring some bus substitutions during the week. For the last piece of work they need to shut down for the weekend.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Mystic River Dragon said:


> On the website booking page, the Vermonter on Friday says cancelled, and 147 on Saturday says cancelled.
> 
> I am supposed to take 147 on Saturday and have my ticket.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s going on? Thanks.


Track work that has been going on since July

From the Vermonter FB group page


> On Sep 9-11, 2022, Amtrak will run buses (St Albans, VT, - New Haven, CT) for Vermonter. No service: Randolph, Windsor, Claremont.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thanks, Jim.
> 
> The person I’m traveling with is calling (he’s better on the phone than I am).
> 
> But I thought I would post here as well, just in case someone here had run into this and knows what’s happening.


As usual, AUers have the answer! A Bustitution due to Track Work, yall will have to decide if it's worthwhile, doesn't sound like it's too far a trip.( Dave and I have done several Bustitutions on our Train Travels together!)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

AmtrakBlue said:


> Track work that has been going on since July
> 
> From the Vermonter FB group page



Thanks, Betty. I forgot all about that. Shows how much I’ve been out lately. 

And my friend found out from calling Amtrak that 147 is cancelled between SPG and NHV Saturday, but will be fine where I’m boarding.

He is not going to be traveling that stretch, and I won’t be either this trip—going south instead of north.

My cousins in central CT will just have to wait for a visit!



Bob Dylan said:


> As usual, AUers have the answer! A Bustitution due to Track Work, yall will have to decide if it's worthwhile, doesn't sound like it's too far a trip.( Dave and I have done several Bustitutions on our Train Travels together!)



Thanks, Jim. Looks like 147 will be fine from where I’m boarding at TRE. Going to ALX this trip, so won’t run into the Hartford line at all.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

lordsigma said:


> They are doing track work on the New Haven Springfield line this weekend. You’ll get a bus substitution north of New Haven. It’s the last phase of work that’s been ongoing recently and requiring some bus substitutions during the week. For the last piece of work they need to shut down for the weekend.



I got merged over here so missed you in my “thank you”s. So a belated thank you now.

Looking forward to coming up to central CT again —perhaps in the spring—it’s been more than two years since I’ve seen my CT cousins—and will be interested to see what they’ve done along the line.


----------



## TRA_Thom

So earlier messages said the Wolverine 350 would be cancelled until the 16th, and resume the 17th. I was hoping to visit some family in Michigan and tried to book the 350 on the 17th. Both on the desktop website and the app, it’s still not showing up. I tried some dates later the next week, but same thing. Has the cancellation been extended?


----------



## thully

I just checked, and the soonest 350 or 355 can be booked is October 24th. Their announcement did say that those trains are planned to resume service September 17th, though perhaps it’s been pushed back.


----------



## amtrakpass

Looks like several more illinois and michigan trains will be cancelled out of Chicago in the coming months according to reports due to an equipment shortage.

If accurate the reports are:
391/392 until at least Dec. 4th.
-350/355 until at least Oct. 23rd.
-305/300 Sep. 17th until Oct. 23rd.
-311/316 Oct. 24th until Nov. 17th.

Meanwhile I have been on the northeast corridor recently and many trains have 9 car sets even when not busy. But my main concern is Amtrak does not seem to feel compelled to release any detailed reasons or updates as to why new or old cars are out of service and no timeframes when they will be in service. Other than vague reasons of employee and equipment shortage. Not that things were perfect way back when but I can't imagine these non-answers and so little real accountabilty being acceptable to the public or congress before the social media age.


----------



## Trogdor

The one “good” thing about 391/392 being cancelled is it frees up a ton of Superliners to plug gaps in other consists.


----------



## Misty.

Yeah, I missed the phone call about my 300 being cancelled while I was at work today. They didn’t leave a message (my inbox is probably full), but I found the corresponding email. Biz is sold out on 302, so really don’t want to do that. The shuttle to CDL for CONO connections isn’t an option, either. Much as I hate phones, wonder how much pressure I’d have to apply to maybe get the last room on 22?  (I know it isn’t gonna happen, but I can pretend. Reminder, I am a wuss when it comes to anything I perceive as “confrontation”, even when when most people don’t see it as such).


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Misty. said:


> Much as I hate phones, wonder how much pressure I’d have to apply to maybe get the last room on 22?  (I know it isn’t gonna happen, but I can pretend. Reminder, I am a wuss when it comes to anything I perceive as “confrontation”, even when when most people don’t see it as such).


Maybe trying to solve this over Twitter would be easier than calling?


----------



## Shanson

Regarding the inability to check bags on the Lake Shore Limited beyond Albany (for Boston passengers), should I consider checking to Albany and retrieving those bags there for that final leg? Is there time to get them and return to the room? We hate having bags (other than our overnight backpacks) in the room.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Shanson said:


> Regarding the inability to check bags on the Lake Shore Limited beyond Albany (for Boston passengers), should I consider checking to Albany and retrieving those bags there for that final leg? Is there time to get them and return to the room? We hate having bags (other than our overnight backpacks) in the room.


How many bags do you have? Roomettes have a cubby over the hallway and in the new Viewliner (4812 as I recall) an airline carryon size bag fits nicely under the step where the toilet used to be.


----------



## Shanson

AmtrakBlue said:


> How many bags do you have? Roomettes have a cubby over the hallway and in the new Viewliner (4812 as I recall) an airline carryon size bag fits nicely under the step where the toilet used to be.


We are in a bedroom. We have two bags which meet airline overhead dimensions (meaning they aren't real big) and two backpacks which are smaller "personal item" size.

Really would prefer the two larger bags be transfered in CHI rather than move them ourselves from the Eagle to the LSL when we reach Chicago.


----------



## trimetbusfan

AmtrakBlue said:


> How many bags do you have? Roomettes have a cubby over the hallway and in the new Viewliner (4812 as I recall) an airline carryon size bag fits nicely under the step where the toilet used to be.


The Boston section is a VI


----------



## MARC Rider

Shanson said:


> We are in a bedroom. We have two bags which meet airline overhead dimensions (meaning they aren't real big) and two backpacks which are smaller "personal item" size.
> 
> Really would prefer the two larger bags be transfered in CHI rather than move them ourselves from the Eagle to the LSL when we reach Chicago.


There's always the option of getting a redcap to help you with the bags in Chicago.


----------



## joelkfla

MARC Rider said:


> There's always the option of getting a redcap to help you with the bags in Chicago.


Or _trying _to get a redcap to help. Even though I had an assistance request, last time I went to NYP they were all on their way out with other passengers' bags by the time I got off the train. Fortunately, I was able to flag one down who agreed to piggy-back me with another party, but only as far as wasn't out of his way.

Boarding at WAS, I was escorted to the elevator by some guy in a shirt & tie with a radio, and then left to struggle on my own.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

trimetbusfan said:


> The Boston section is a VI


Oops, forgot that.


----------



## Rasputin

Shanson said:


> Regarding the inability to check bags on the Lake Shore Limited beyond Albany (for Boston passengers), should I consider checking to Albany and retrieving thosvae bags there for that final leg? Is there time to get them and return to the room? We hate having bags (other than our overnight backpacks) in the room.


Welcome to the Boston section of the Lake Shore.

On my most recent Boston sleeping car trips (after the Boston baggage car was removed), the Boston sleeping car attendant would stack excess passenger luggage in a vacant roomette or if none was available, then in the shower entry. Or they would take excess luggage to the cafe/business car and store the luggage in the space behind the business car seating. These methods seemed to work reasonably well unless someone needed access to their luggage when it was at the bottom of the pile or if someone wanted to take a shower. 

Now that the business class/cafe has been replaced (if I understand correctly) I assume the practice of storing luggage in the cafe car is no longer an option. 

An update from someone who has recently travelled in the Boston sleeper would be appreciated.


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: Discussion of the effect of the potential rail strike has a thread dedicated to it at:






The effect of the potential rail strike on Amtrak


The strike discussed in this article focusses on US freight trains. If the strike occurs (after Sept 16 cooling off date) what will be the effect on Amtrak services? https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2022/09/09/rail-strike-freight-trains-unions/6571662730674/




www.amtraktrains.com





Please continue the discussion of strike related cancellations on that thread and leave this thread for discussing general staffing and equipment related long term cancellations and restorations

Thank you for your understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## thully

It seems that Wolverine train 350 and 355, scheduled to resume on Monday, October 24th, have been canceled according to Arrow. They are still showing as available on Tuesday, October 25th and beyond. Either they just need one extra day to resume service or they’re in the process of cancelling more trains…


----------



## thully

Today’s expected resumption of 350 and 355 (pushed back from yesterday last week) was cancelled with only a few hours notice to those boarding 350 in CHI. No details as to why this happened - wondering if the staff/equipment needed for the resumption was not available in time. If I was booked on tomorrow’s 350 or 355, I’d definitely be a bit worried they’d do the same to me…


----------



## Rasputin

thully said:


> Today’s expected resumption of 350 and 355 (pushed back from yesterday last week) was cancelled with only a few hours notice to those boarding 350 in CHI. No details as to why this happened - wondering if the staff/equipment needed for the resumption was not available in time. If I was booked on tomorrow’s 350 or 355, I’d definitely be a bit worried they’d do the same to me…


The way this outfit operates you would think that operating passenger trains was a side business.


----------



## rs9

Rasputin said:


> The way this outfit operates you would think that operating passenger trains was a side business.


While there might be a good reason to explain what happened, what I do find odd about Amtrak's operations regarding cancellations/delays is that it seems like Amtrak's executive leadership is staffed by former airline folks.

If the airlines have improved anything over the past decade, it's their proactive behavior and communication regarding delays and cancellations.

My personal experience with Amtrak cancellations has been "you'll find out about it when you find out about it."


----------



## thully

They are at least providing alternative transportation for 355 - figure 350 passengers probably could be accommodated on 352 and/or 354 (though I hope you weren’t planning something this afternoon in Michigan), though 355 passengers don’t really have another option unless they wanted to leave much earlier.


----------



## thully

350 (and presumably 355 this evening) is back today for the first time in over a month. Curious if this is running with Venture cars - may head down to the Ann Arbor station tonight to see what’s on 355.


----------



## TheMalahat

I apologize as this has probably been discussed and I missed it. But how are there equipment shortages? Firstly, where did the equipment go? With reduced ridership on many parts of Amtrak I would have expected a surplus. Obviously I'm wrong about that. And a few weeks ago I saw lines of new Venture cars. Realizing there are no cafe cars or whatever they're going to be called, there's still a lot of new equipment. 

It's just hard to understand as someone who hasn't watched this very closely!


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

TheMalahat said:


> I apologize as this has probably been discussed and I missed it. But how are there equipment shortages? Firstly, where did the equipment go? With reduced ridership on many parts of Amtrak I would have expected a surplus. Obviously I'm wrong about that. And a few weeks ago I saw lines of new Venture cars. Realizing there are no cafe cars or whatever they're going to be called, there's still a lot of new equipment.
> 
> It's just hard to understand as someone who hasn't watched this very closely!


Briefly, when the pandemic hit they laid off a lot of people including many of the skilled maintenance people and they have had trouble filling those positions so cars are not getting repaired.


----------



## MARC Rider

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Briefly, when the pandemic hit they laid off a lot of people including many of the skilled maintenance people and they have had trouble filling those positions so cars are not getting repaired.


...And all of the equipment, whether it's being used or not, has to undergo regular maintenance. This is not just a good idea, it's required by the law.


----------



## jis

MARC Rider said:


> ...And all of the equipment, whether it's being used or not, has to undergo regular maintenance. This is not just a good idea, it's required by the law.


Indeed. The biggest problem at present is that cars in perfectly good running order needing just a regulation required inspection are sitting off road because there is not enough staff to carry out those periodic inspections.


----------



## demonizedwater

My question is this - when will weekday Northeast Corridor service from NYC southbound to DC resume after ~8 pm? Up until COVID (if not later), the last frequencies were 9 and 10 pm. Last week, Amtrak was showing 9:05 and 9:10 pm trains from Penn to DC as bookable in the January timetable; now they seem to have vanished again.

8:13pm for the Acela and 7:40pm for the Regional are very early if you have any kind of job that requires work past 6pm or so. Prior to COVID, the 9pm and 10pm Regional services were pretty packed, so there should be a market for service running a bit later (if not all the way until 10pm). Saturdays end at basically 7 pm. The only day with decent hours of operation is Sunday, where service actually runs most of the day, from 2:53am to 11:05pm.


----------



## PaulM

I'm planning a 5 segment trip: Quincy, Galesburg, Denver, Chicago, NY, Tampa departing Nov 19, with 2 nights in the ill-fated 32 car on the California Zephyr. When I received that dreaded robo call from Amtrak, I feared he worst. But it merely notified us that the short QCY-GBB segment would be bustitution.

The only information I could find was an article in the Whig, Quincy's newspaper. It stated "Amtrak is cutting train service to and from Quincy in half through the middle of January, according to an Amtrak spokesman." The morning northbound Illinois Zephyr 380 and morning southbound Carl Sandburg 381 are being cut.

Just in time for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Looking forward to your trip reports!


----------



## Amtrak25

I don't get what the cut is. Do the inbound Illinois Zephyr and outbound Carl Sandburg trains become Galesburg - Chicago trains or gone completely ?


----------



## John Bredin

Amtrak25 said:


> I don't get what the cut is. Do the inbound Illinois Zephyr and outbound Carl Sandburg trains become Galesburg - Chicago trains or gone completely ?


I don't get it either. The train that goes Chicago-Quincy in the evening is either (1) still in Quincy in the morning to be the morning Quincy-Chicago train, or (2) being wastefully deadheaded to Chicago after arriving at Quincy around 10pm. 

It would make some sense to cut one of the two *round*-trips, more likely the "reverse" trip to Quincy in the morning and back to Chicago in the evening. Cutting half of each round-trip makes no sense as (unless I'm missing something) it strands a crew, a trainset, or both.


----------



## PaulM

To clarify, the evening Carl Sandburg 382 from Quincy to Chicago and the evening Illinois Zephyr 383 from Chicago to Quincy are still running. I suppose that means 383 will lay over in West Quincy from about 10:30PM until about 5:30PM the next day. And 382 which arrives in Chicago about 10:00PM would spend the night there waiting for another assignment the next morning.

During the height of the pandemic the Carl Sandburg was cut leaving the Illinois Zephyr, a morning departure from Quincy and an evening departure from Chicago. Of the 4 trains, I suspect the latter two were the most heavily patronized.


----------



## Amtrak25

< lay over in West Quincy from about 10:30PM until about 5:30PM >

Sounds like terrible equipment uitilization. Do any of these run through to Grand Rapids or Port Huron ?


----------



## BrianR

thully said:


> Today’s expected resumption of 350 and 355 (pushed back from yesterday last week) was cancelled with only a few hours notice to those boarding 350 in CHI. No details as to why this happened - wondering if the staff/equipment needed for the resumption was not available in time. If I was booked on tomorrow’s 350 or 355, I’d definitely be a bit worried they’d do the same to me…



Sorry if I'm a bit late to this game but I just now came across this post. I was booked on that morning's (10/25) #350 out of Chicago. AMTRAK sent out an email about the cancellation around midnight Chicago time, long after I'd gone to bed intending to get up early to catch 6:50 train. I had a business class ticket on the #350 and was able to get a business class seat on the following #352 train. So all worked out well in the end, but I was none too pleased about the extremely late notification.


----------



## thully

350 was cancelled because 355 was terminated in Kalamazoo due to a trespasser incident. Given the timing of that, I figure the call to cancel 350 was probably made after midnight - which is horrible timing, but might be unavoidable in the situation…


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Saw on FB, from a reliable source, that the CZ is back to two sleepers (31 & 32) starting with today's #5.


----------



## Amtrak25

Thanksgiving ?


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> Saw on FB, from a reliable source, that the CZ is back to two sleepers (31 & 32) starting with today's #5.


Confirmed on GBB railcam @17:02:25:

Baggage
Transition dorm
2 Sleepers
Food Service car
SSL
2 Coaches
(Nice sunset, too)


----------



## danasgoodstuff

Amtrak25 said:


> Thanksgiving ?











Travel with Ease this Thanksgiving on Amtrak - Amtrak Media


Book now for the best schedule availability WASHINGTON – Amtrak is encouraging customers to book now for what is expected to be a busy Thanksgiving travel




media.amtrak.com





"To accommodate more in-person events and same-day travel, Amtrak is adding more service on Thanksgiving morning and will increase the number of trains operating from Nov.18 – 28. Customers can also take advantage of additional service in the Northeast, Virginia, and between Portland, Ore., and Seattle – plus newly restored service for those traveling to and from Vancouver and Toronto."


----------



## daybeers

I miss the days of the special NEC Thanksgiving timetables. And if you didn't buy your tickets months in advance, lol good luck trying to find a fare that doesn't burn a hole through your wallet, let alone any seat at all.


----------



## Willbridge

danasgoodstuff said:


> Travel with Ease this Thanksgiving on Amtrak - Amtrak Media
> 
> 
> Book now for the best schedule availability WASHINGTON – Amtrak is encouraging customers to book now for what is expected to be a busy Thanksgiving travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> media.amtrak.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To accommodate more in-person events and same-day travel, Amtrak is adding more service on Thanksgiving morning and will increase the number of trains operating from Nov.18 – 28. Customers can also take advantage of additional service in the Northeast, Virginia, and between Portland, Ore., and Seattle – plus newly restored service for those traveling to and from Vancouver and Toronto."


The PDX<>SEA turn that was added must have been a last-minute addition, as publicity about it did not come out until it was already sold out.


----------



## Shanson

Adirondack returning...some time in 2023.











Amtrak expected to resume Montreal-New York City train in the spring


The service was suspended in March 2020 as borders began closing due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




montrealgazette.com


----------



## Septa9739

This hasn’t gotten a ton of attention, but Southbound service out of NYP still ends at around 8:00 most nights (I think Saturday still has later.) This seems really early and fouls connections from the Canada trains. Does anybody have any idea when those late night runs might be restored?


----------

